# Minecraft



## Gnome

http://www.minecraft.net​
*What is the Beta?*​Minecraft is a game where you hunt for resources and fight monsters. You can gather woods from trees, sand, and gravel from above the ground. Or you can dig deep in your world for ores and minerals that you can make tools with or smelt and build with. There are monsters at night so be ready with a plan.

*What is creative?*​Creative is when you can enter a server with your friends and build things from an infinite number of supplies, you can't make tools but there's no need for them anyways. Some people have mods on their servers that have games like lava flood. It is recommended that you play creative mode in a client so you can use the "hacks" but Notch approves of them so they're not cheating. There are griefers though who might try and destroy your work, but that's why some people have safebuild on their server.  

*Useful Links*​Cartograph Program- http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=13134 
Lets you make a map of your world currently and everything you've built. (North on the map is east in Minecraft)
World Previewer- http://minecraft.net/infdev/preview.jsp
Let's you preview your map in more detail also 3D so you can see cliffs.
Notch's Blog- http://notch.tumblr.com/ Basically learn everything you need to know about every Minecraft update, site update, ever.
Minepedia-http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Main_Page Learn anything to everything about Minecraft and some of its tricks.

*My Server (Not always open):* gardengnome.servebeer.com	
*Andy's Server (Not always open):* Will add IP when I get it​


----------



## The Sign Painter

Sweet, I will check the minecarts out soon.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'd probably be much more interested in this if you didn't have to pay to have a good experience.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I'd probably be much more interested in this if you didn't have to pay to have a good experience.


It's only $10 and it's worth every penny. Also it's going to be in beta soon when it will bump to $20.


----------



## Tyeforce

Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P


That's the option where you ignore the post and not be a douche.


----------



## Tyeforce

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P
> 
> 
> 
> That's the option where you ignore the post and not be a douche.
Click to expand...

So don't be a you? Ah, okay.


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P
> 
> 
> 
> That's the option where you ignore the post and not be a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't be a you? Ah, okay.
Click to expand...

Ok just stop right there I don't you two fighting in my thread please.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P
> 
> 
> 
> That's the option where you ignore the post and not be a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't be a you? Ah, okay.
Click to expand...

I have a right to.


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P
> 
> 
> 
> That's the option where you ignore the post and not be a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't be a you? Ah, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok just stop right there I don't you two fighting in my thread please.
Click to expand...

'Kay.

(And I wasn't trying to start an argument. I was just pointing out that the poll was missing an option. I almost always avoid posting in threads about things that I don't like, but I always vote on polls. I couldn't vote on this poll, however, because my choice isn't there, which is why I posted. =P)


----------



## SockHead

I tried it a while back with Andy, but I could never connect. D:


----------



## The Sign Painter

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So don't be a you? Ah, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok just stop right there I don't you two fighting in my thread please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Kay.
> 
> (And I wasn't trying to start an argument. I was just pointing out that the poll was missing an option. I almost always avoid posting in threads about things that I don't like, but I always vote on polls. I couldn't vote on this poll, however, because my choice isn't there, which is why I posted. =P)
Click to expand...

If you haven't tried it, I would suggest it.

Or else I am gonna cover your Facebook wall with links. ;}


----------



## Tyeforce

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just stop right there I don't you two fighting in my thread please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Kay.
> 
> (And I wasn't trying to start an argument. I was just pointing out that the poll was missing an option. I almost always avoid posting in threads about things that I don't like, but I always vote on polls. I couldn't vote on this poll, however, because my choice isn't there, which is why I posted. =P)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't tried it, I would suggest it.
> 
> Or else I am gonna cover your Facebook wall with ]It doesn't sound appealing to me. =P
Click to expand...


----------



## The Sign Painter

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 'Kay.
> 
> (And I wasn't trying to start an argument. I was just pointing out that the poll was missing an option. I almost always avoid posting in threads about things that I don't like, but I always vote on polls. I couldn't vote on this poll, however, because my choice isn't there, which is why I posted. =P)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't tried it, I would suggest it.
> 
> Or else I am gonna cover your Facebook wall with ]It doesn't sound appealing to me. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really like actually creating stuff as much as I do going through all the /v/ caves.
> 
> They spend like, 3 weeks on them, someone asked while I was there.
> 
> 
> EDIT: WHOAH GREEN
Click to expand...


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 'Kay.
> 
> (And I wasn't trying to start an argument. I was just pointing out that the poll was missing an option. I almost always avoid posting in threads about things that I don't like, but I always vote on polls. I couldn't vote on this poll, however, because my choice isn't there, which is why I posted. =P)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't tried it, I would suggest it.
> 
> Or else I am gonna cover your Facebook wall with ]It doesn't sound appealing to me. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never does at first but infdev is really fun and addicting. Unless you don't like sorta slow (not entirely slow) beginnings. And just adventuring and seeing physical features is awesome.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Sign Painter

Oh, and you should put a link for it on the first post.


----------



## pielover6

Tried it, didn't like it.

It wasn't a waste though.


----------



## //RUN.exe

I love the *censored.2.0* out of it.

Currently constructing an underwater laboratory out of glass and iron, gonna look to include a greenhouse and small wheat field once I clear the gravel out.

Also, *censored.3.0*ing can't wait for boats and rideable pigs.  MINECARTS TODAY, TOMORROW, THE UNIMAGINABLE!


----------



## Pokeman

what does it look like?


----------



## Gnome

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> I love the *censored.2.0* out of it.
> 
> Currently constructing an underwater laboratory out of glass and iron, gonna look to include a greenhouse and small wheat field once I clear the gravel out.
> 
> Also, *censored.3.0*ing can't wait for boats and rideable pigs.  MINECARTS TODAY, TOMORROW, THE UNIMAGINABLE!


*censored.3.0* yeah, although every time I try to make something under water it's impossible. I'll wait until he adds sponges to it. And multiplayer is going to be awesome. Some people are going to make mail and train systems.


----------



## beehdaubs

Gnome said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the *censored.2.0* out of it.
> 
> Currently constructing an underwater laboratory out of glass and iron, gonna look to include a greenhouse and small wheat field once I clear the gravel out.
> 
> Also, *censored.3.0*ing can't wait for boats and rideable pigs.  MINECARTS TODAY, TOMORROW, THE UNIMAGINABLE!
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* yeah, although every time I try to make something under water it's impossible. I'll wait until he adds sponges to it. And multiplayer is going to be awesome. Some people are going to make mail and train systems.
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* yes.  I can't wait for ridable minecarts to be implemented.  Also a possibility for underwater sea beasts?  

A month or so ago, I heard some bros talking about building an entire city in the cliffs.  It looked pretty amazing.  God damn I wish Notch would implement this sooner.


----------



## Gnome

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the *censored.2.0* out of it.
> 
> Currently constructing an underwater laboratory out of glass and iron, gonna look to include a greenhouse and small wheat field once I clear the gravel out.
> 
> Also, *censored.3.0*ing can't wait for boats and rideable pigs.  MINECARTS TODAY, TOMORROW, THE UNIMAGINABLE!
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* yeah, although every time I try to make something under water it's impossible. I'll wait until he adds sponges to it. And multiplayer is going to be awesome. Some people are going to make mail and train systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* yes.  I can't wait for ridable minecarts to be implemented.  Also a possibility for underwater sea beasts?
> 
> A month or so ago, I heard some bros talking about building an entire city in the cliffs.  It looked pretty amazing.  God damn I wish Notch would implement this sooner.
Click to expand...

I also hope implements some form of friends list because I have a few people that I wanna add. Also updated first post with useful links and the Cartograph program.


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm gonna go ahead and upload my current work so far in Infdev.
Keep in mind that the Minecart transportation system is incomplete until Notch finally allows the riding of minecarts.  The minecart starts at the top of a self-made hill.  By going down the hill, I have noticed that it does in fact have enough acceleration to continue all the way across the bridge in either direction I choose.  My commute to my mines will practically be cut in half.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

SIDE NOTE: The lighthouse extends to the maximum height.  So it is visible from very far away in case I get lost.


----------



## Thunder

Loved it, had a blast with some friends, but haven't played it in awhile because it's no fun building by yourself :C


----------



## Gnome

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Loved it, had a blast with some friends, but haven't played it in awhile because it's no fun building by yourself :C


infdev is a hell of a lot more fun and multiplayer is coming soon.


----------



## //RUN.exe

Gnome said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the *censored.2.0* out of it.
> 
> Currently constructing an underwater laboratory out of glass and iron, gonna look to include a greenhouse and small wheat field once I clear the gravel out.
> 
> Also, *censored.3.0*ing can't wait for boats and rideable pigs.  MINECARTS TODAY, TOMORROW, THE UNIMAGINABLE!
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* yeah, although every time I try to make something under water it's impossible. I'll wait until he adds sponges to it. And multiplayer is going to be awesome. Some people are going to make mail and train systems.
Click to expand...

How are you going about it?  It's a bit of a tricky process but once you get it down it's pretty simple, just a bit time and resource consuming.


----------



## Zangy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P


You would buy 5 copies if it was for the Wii


----------



## Tyeforce

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P
> 
> 
> 
> You would buy 5 copies if it was for the Wii
Click to expand...

Um, no I wouldn't. It doesn't matter what platform it's for, if it doesn't appeal to me, I'm not buying it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Going to try this out using a public account I was kindly given access to if I can pull myself away from Team Fortress 2 tonight.


----------



## Gnome

This just in ride-able minecarts.


----------



## Gnome

This just in again you can make saddles now. And you'll find treasure rooms underground.


----------



## Gnome

Triple post. New update, yada yada.

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## «Jack»

So it's free, except for one version, right?

/still not getting what's free and what's not


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> So it's free, except for one version, right?
> 
> /still not getting what's free and what's not


basically yeah.


----------



## AndyB

I bought it. I had a little money to spare, so I thought I'd get it while still in Alpha.


----------



## Gnome

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Image of my current settlement, 3 nights there</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I guess bump, also there's a picture of my current home. Took about 45 minutes to get all of the materials and craft everything. I'll post the inside later, I'm probably going to expand it once I get some steel and a damned bucket.


----------



## «Jack»

2 questions.

1: How much is this?
2: Would it work on a Mac?


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> 2 questions.
> 
> 1: How much is this?
> 2: Would it work on a Mac?


$10 right now, and when it's in beta (which is soon because he only has one more thing to do) it's going to be $20.

And yes it will work on a Mac.


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions.
> 
> 1: How much is this?
> 2: Would it work on a Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> $10 right now, and when it's in beta (which is soon because he only has one more thing to do) it's going to be $20.
> 
> And yes it will work on a Mac.
Click to expand...

Would you say it was worth the $10?


----------



## beehdaubs

Secret Friday update today.  I hope it's boats.  I really want boats...and sea monsters.


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions.
> 
> 1: How much is this?
> 2: Would it work on a Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> $10 right now, and when it's in beta (which is soon because he only has one more thing to do) it's going to be $20.
> 
> And yes it will work on a Mac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you say it was worth the $10?
Click to expand...

Oh definitely.


----------



## Gnome

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Inside of home 5 nights in there</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
The inside of my humble abode.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Can you craft on the free version or pay version only?


----------



## Gnome

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Can you craft on the free version or pay version only?


Pay Version, the free version is about 1 year outdated.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you craft on the free version or pay version only?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay Version, the free version is about 1 year outdated.
Click to expand...

Hm, I might have to pirate it.


----------



## AndyB

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you craft on the free version or pay version only?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay Version, the free version is about 1 year outdated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm, I might have to pirate it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. L

I wish I could buy this, but I don't have a credit card or paypal account.


----------



## beehdaubs

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you craft on the free version or pay version only?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay Version, the free version is about 1 year outdated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm, I might have to pirate it.
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* off you piece of *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Gnome

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you craft on the free version or pay version only?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay Version, the free version is about 1 year outdated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm, I might have to pirate it.
Click to expand...

>pirate
>$10 game

Seriously maybe a $50 game but a game where you can get a dollar everyday for $10 is kinda sad.


----------



## Gnome

Should I post pictures of my statue that took 15 minutes?


----------



## Mr. L

Anybody know how I can buy it using some sort of check or something not involving pirating or a credit card?


----------



## beehdaubs

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Anybody know how I can buy it using some sort of check or something not involving pirating or a credit card?


You can transfer money from a bank account into your paypal.


----------



## Mr. L

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know how I can buy it using some sort of check or something not involving pirating or a credit card?
> 
> 
> 
> You can transfer money from a bank account into your paypal.
Click to expand...

Nevermind, guess I won't buy it.


----------



## beehdaubs

Here's my progress in infdev so far.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Here's my house





My wheat farm





I've got a long trail extending across the ocean linking my mines and 2nd base to my original base.





Entrance to the mines





Inside the first bit of the mines





Stone trail leading over to my 2nd base





Waterfall leading up to my 2nd base entrance





Here is a view of only part of my ocean trail





Top of my 2nd base






It's about a 1 day/night trip to and from my 2nd base.  I have a plan to use minecarts to cut the time in half.</div>


----------



## AndyB

Those are some epic pictures!


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/Ws_p401WdbY&hd=1
I thought I would post a small tour of my current progress of my home (not including mines) about 3 hours of work.


----------



## AndyB

I've been playing alot today, pretty early on to be fair. I'll post pictures later on. Got a nice house. Going to start doing more soon.

Right, so I got some pictures. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Thought this spot was a cool place to set up a little house. There was a nice spot for mining too right behind the house.









Standing at the door of my house, looking out to what's there. I'll mine in the far right there, and off to the left is a nice look cave too. Good times ahead me thinks.




</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I dig the game and all, but I can't see myself paying 10 bucks for it. I'm cheap like that.

Never mind, a friend got it for me. Whee!


----------



## AndyB

On my way, searching my surroundings I've found a good few caves. One was in one of the pictures I showed before, and another was already opening... inviting me in. 
I've still yet to make any torches. I can't seem to find the right stuff.


----------



## beehdaubs

I was digging down in my 2nd mine earlier today, and nearly fell into a hole while digging deep underground.  After successfully constructing a staircase leading down, I discovered a humongous lava cavern with large coal deposits all around me.  I also found some iron and can continue my minecart transportation project.


----------



## Gnome

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I was digging down in my 2nd mine earlier today, and nearly fell into a hole while digging deep underground.  After successfully constructing a staircase leading down, I discovered a humongous lava cavern with large coal deposits all around me.  I also found some iron and can continue my minecart transportation project.


Nice, I think what I'm going to do is copy my current file, and leave for an adventure on that one and then expand on one of them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Game is an .exe. The *censored.3.0*?


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Game is an .exe. The *censored.3.0*?


it's just an applet launcher. still in java.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game is an .exe. The *censored.3.0*?
> 
> 
> 
> it's just an applet launcher. still in java.
Click to expand...

I know. I'm using a Mac. Crossover didn't work, either. Damnit.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game is an .exe. The *censored.3.0*?
> 
> 
> 
> it's just an applet launcher. still in java.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I'm using a Mac. Crossover didn't work, either. Damnit.
Click to expand...

just play in the browser.


----------



## Gnome

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Okay, so I have a question. I'm destroying *censored.2.0*, right? Clearing out an awesome space for my house. How the hell do I build a furnace and a chest and *censored.2.0*?


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Okay, so I have a question. I'm destroying *censored.2.0*, right? Clearing out an awesome space for my house. How the hell do I build a furnace and a chest and *censored.2.0*?


http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting

This will be your best friend for a long time.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Thanks. One more question- if I want to essentially pick up a chest, do I destroy it, or what?


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Thanks. One more question- if I want to essentially pick up a chest, do I destroy it, or what?


Yeah, axe takes it down fastest.


----------



## AndyB

I really should shrink these images down before posting... oh well.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This is a small path I made from my house to one of my mines.





Of which goes pretty deep...





...Even more so here... and then more after that.





Oh and here's my house at night.




</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Nice, Andy. I died, so I had to restart. But now, I'm building an awesome underground lair. I'll get a video up once I finish some of it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

*censored.3.0*! I DIED! GOD DAMNIT!

All that *censored.3.0*ing work, wasted. God *censored.3.0*ing damn.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*! I DIED! GOD DAMNIT!
> 
> All that *censored.3.0*ing work, wasted. God *censored.3.0*ing damn.


You can go to options and put it on peaceful so no monsters spawn.


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0*! I DIED! GOD DAMNIT!
> 
> All that *censored.3.0*ing work, wasted. God *censored.3.0*ing damn.
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to options and put it on peaceful so no monsters spawn.
Click to expand...

That's what I've done for now, so that I get the basics done.


----------



## Mr. L

They should really sell this game in stores, then I could experience its awesome glory :L.


----------



## AndyB

HeartGold said:
			
		

> They should really sell this game in stores, then I could experience its awesome glory :L.


Ask your parents. If you explain to them what it is I'm sure they'd let you.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should really sell this game in stores, then I could experience its awesome glory :L.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your parents. If you explain to them what it is I'm sure they'd let you.
Click to expand...

I don't think this is a good time to ask them, since they just bought me something with their credit cards, and they said to not ask them to buy anything with their credit cards ever again :s.

The only way I can get it now is by pirating, although I would never stoop that low.


----------



## AndyB

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should really sell this game in stores, then I could experience its awesome glory :L.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your parents. If you explain to them what it is I'm sure they'd let you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think this is a good time to ask them, since they just bought me something with their credit cards, and they said to not ask them to buy anything with their credit cards ever again :s.
> 
> The only way I can get it now is by pirating, although I would never stoop that low.
Click to expand...

Well then that's good of you.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should really sell this game in stores, then I could experience its awesome glory :L.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your parents. If you explain to them what it is I'm sure they'd let you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think this is a good time to ask them, since they just bought me something with their credit cards, and they said to not ask them to buy anything with their credit cards ever again :s.
> 
> The only way I can get it now is by pirating, although I would never stoop that low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then that's good of you.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if that was sarcasm or not, probably.


----------



## AndyB

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is a good time to ask them, since they just bought me something with their credit cards, and they said to not ask them to buy anything with their credit cards ever again :s.
> 
> The only way I can get it now is by pirating, although I would never stoop that low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then that's good of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if that was sarcasm or not, probably.
Click to expand...

I meant that. Pirating is bad yo.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well then that's good of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if that was sarcasm or not, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that. Pirating is bad yo.
Click to expand...

Indeed, yo. : P


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*! I DIED! GOD DAMNIT!
> 
> All that *censored.3.0*ing work, wasted. God *censored.3.0*ing damn.


If you're playing in infdev, your work will still be there even if you die.  You just go back to the spawn point.  The real trick is finding your way back to where you started.

Now if you're playing in indev...well that's a whole nother story.


----------



## Mr. L

I wonder if you can buy it by using the money right off your savings account.


----------



## beehdaubs

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I wonder if you can buy it by using the money right off your savings account.






			
				beehdaubs said:
			
		

> You can transfer money from a bank account into your paypal.



I already answered this...


----------



## Mr. L

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can buy it by using the money right off your savings account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can transfer money from a bank account into your paypal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already answered this...
Click to expand...

Yes, but it requires me to give out information that is only shown on checks, and I'm too young to have a checkings account.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Now that I play this game more, it's sick. Pretty addicting. My underground *censored.2.0* is turning out awesome. Right now, the main underground room is complete, but I'm trying to find iron ore to build a minecart track underneath this mountain. As I said, video soon.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Question: How can I rotate or dictate the direction of a mine cart track?


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Question: How can I rotate or dictate the direction of a mine cart track?


Just connect the tracks and change directions with one it should change.


----------



## Mr. L

Well I just checked a few things, and I guess my bank account will work with paypal, I'm buying it  tomorrow. Also, yes, I am under aged to have a paypal account, but it's my last resort.


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/sehn6nMD30g&hd=1
This is really helpful for those who want to use water for obsidian or something.


----------



## Megamannt125

I started alpha yesterday
My main base is inside a mountain, I do my main mining inside, as well as deep under it, and farming outside in a pig-proof area. 
Today I made a smaller base farther away, then made an underground tunnel connecting the two, i'm now working on the undetground railroad system to transport goods from different areas.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I started alpha yesterday
> My main base is inside a mountain, I do my main mining inside, as well as deep under it, and farming outside in a pig-proof area.
> Today I made a smaller base farther away, then made an underground tunnel connecting the two, i'm now working on the undetground railroad system to transport goods from different areas.


be warned, no base is pig proof, they always find a way.


----------



## //RUN.exe

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started alpha yesterday
> My main base is inside a mountain, I do my main mining inside, as well as deep under it, and farming outside in a pig-proof area.
> Today I made a smaller base farther away, then made an underground tunnel connecting the two, i'm now working on the undetground railroad system to transport goods from different areas.
> 
> 
> 
> be warned, no base is pig proof, they always find a way.
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0*, i hate going back to my base to find pigs all over


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Alright, check this *censored.2.0* out. Still a bit of a work in progress, but this video shows off my underground rooms with the tunnel that goes under a mountain and connects the two, with mine cart support. You can't see, since it's dark, but the 'B' entrance leads out of the mountain, to a sweet view, with a lot of resources nearby. I'm planning on making a couple of these tunnels around the world, to connect everything.

Click here to view.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Alright, check this *censored.2.0* out. Still a bit of a work in progress, but this video shows off my underground rooms with the tunnel that goes under a mountain and connects the two, with mine cart support. You can't see, since it's dark, but the 'B' entrance leads out of the mountain, to a sweet view, with a lot of resources nearby. I'm planning on making a couple of these tunnels around the world, to connect everything.
> 
> Click here to view.


Says it won't load until 30 minutes from now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, check this *censored.2.0* out. Still a bit of a work in progress, but this video shows off my underground rooms with the tunnel that goes under a mountain and connects the two, with mine cart support. You can't see, since it's dark, but the 'B' entrance leads out of the mountain, to a sweet view, with a lot of resources nearby. I'm planning on making a couple of these tunnels around the world, to connect everything.
> 
> Click here to view.
> 
> 
> 
> Says it won't load until 30 minutes from now.
Click to expand...

Yeah, just give it some time.


----------



## AndyB

I blame Gnome for this, he put the idea into my head. I'd said to him earlier that I had too much stone lying around and I didn't know what to do with it... "Build a castle!"
...So I did.  (5 pictures in spoiler)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Front entrance, with ladder from bottom of mountain.






i has a moat





Side exit to left, Build room downstairs infront and upstairs is the treasure room.





Treasure room





You can see my old house from here. This is at the top of the castle, on the battlements.





</div>
I'll keep adding to the castle with different rooms and such. 
There is also a bedroom in there, I didn't take a picture.
And I'll be working on my minecart system tomorrow.


----------



## Gnome

woo!

also instead of posting the updates, I just gave a link to notch's blog.


----------



## Gnome

After watching your video Fabio, I gotta say I like your system. Although you should make a steep ramp in the beginning for speed.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> After watching your video Fabio, I gotta say I like your system. Although you should make a steep ramp in the beginning for speed.


Thanks, and yeah, I forgot that I had to do that.


----------



## beehdaubs

Damn, Fabio.  That's a pretty awesome underground system you go going there.  I envy that minecart transportation system.


----------



## AndyB

That is a damn good system Fabio.
Mine just seems to be random digging and such. I'm going to be working on a new mine today anyway. Castle Hill is ripe for it.


----------



## Mino

Damn it people.  This *censored.2.0* is so confusing.  Is is it just me, or are there about fifteen different versions of this game?


----------



## Gnome

Mino said:
			
		

> Damn it people.  This *censored.2.0* is so confusing.  Is is it just me, or are there about fifteen different versions of this game?


3, only one's being updated.


----------



## Megamannt125

Mino said:
			
		

> Damn it people.  This *censored.2.0* is so confusing.  Is is it just me, or are there about fifteen different versions of this game?


Just play Alpha, it's the newest version, and the one being updated.
There's Single Player Free Survival, Creative, Multiplayer Creative, indev, infdev, and Alpha.
They are different stages of development, Creative is the first Minecraft ever.


----------



## Mr. L

Getting it in 2-3 days, just gotta verify my bank account with paypal :/.


----------



## Mr. L

Does anybody know how much the game exactly costs in Canada, is it the same as the amount in Euro or different?


----------



## beehdaubs

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how much the game exactly costs in Canada, is it the same as the amount in Euro or different?


12.2 US Dollars.


----------



## Mr. L

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how much the game exactly costs in Canada, is it the same as the amount in Euro or different?
> 
> 
> 
> 12.2 US Dollars.
Click to expand...





			
				HeartGold said:
			
		

> in Canada


----------



## beehdaubs

HeartGold said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how much the game exactly costs in Canada, is it the same as the amount in Euro or different?
> 
> 
> 
> 12.2 US Dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Canada currency practically equals US currency.


----------



## muffun

HeartGold said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how much the game exactly costs in Canada, is it the same as the amount in Euro or different?
> 
> 
> 
> 12.2 US Dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

$12.84 in Canada


----------



## Mr. L

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how much the game exactly costs in Canada, is it the same as the amount in Euro or different?
> 
> 
> 
> 12.2 US Dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada currency practically equals US currency.
Click to expand...

Just checked, I guess it's about 14 CAD.
Not even gonna bother with paypal, I'll just go get a prepaid credit card.

Nevermind, gonna have to wait for paypal, my bank doesn't make them >:l.


----------



## Marcus

If I buy it on one computer, do I need to buy it again to play on another one?


----------



## Gnome

Marcus said:
			
		

> If I buy it on one computer, do I need to buy it again to play on another one?


nope.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Thanks for the compliments. The process in making that damn thing was long and difficult, too- it was my first structure, really. I'm in the process of creating a better one now. (Complete with a circular track.)

Also, I should broadcast me playing.


----------



## beehdaubs

Check out this cool cavern.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIbHUfTqWjY

Note: The first part is sped up because I got lost :l


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Oh wow, how'd you find that?


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Oh wow, how'd you find that?


There's just this giant hole in the ground, haha.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Okay, screw the new underground system, I'll save that for later. See this island?







That is my new project. I'm just going to wall it up, make it a metropolis of badassery.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Where the hell do you guys find any gold? I can not find it for the life of me.


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Where the hell do you guys find any gold? I can not find it for the life of me.


That stuff is rare.  Not as rare as diamonds of course, but it's still pretty damn hard to find.  I'm pretty sure that the deeper you dig, the more chance you'll have of finding gold.  I find a lot of deposits of that red ore way deep down that I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## AndyB

I return with an epic tale children, gather around...

I was walking down the back side of the mountain where my castle stands atop, near the bottom I found a small opening. So I slowly make my way in, setting down some torches as I being to burrow through the stone and mud in hopes to find some iron, as that was what I was look for the most. When all of a sudden, I break through to a large room. I've now entered the vast cavern. Setting up more torches it becomes clear this place is huge!

I start by checking out the few expanding tunnels that stood before me. Stopping after a while with no luck to check the next. Soon enough I find a few waterfalls, lava patches etc. Along with of course the Iron I was hoping for.
I get so far and so much to think it's time to head back to camp, I have alot of gear here. (Nice amount of Gold Fabio. :wink: )
There was one problem... I have no idea which way I came from.

Thus began me aimlessly walking in circles. I would get so far and just fall down a hole, putting me back where I was 10 minutes ago! This continued for a long time, with each tunnel I'd find with a torch would lead to a dead end; where I'd started and wondered off in excitement of the huge find. This said I did find _alot_ of Iron, Gold and several diamonds along the route back. 

To make matters worse I wasn't on peaceful anymore... and would constantly hear grunts, moans and snarls coming from the darkness. Luckily I had found several mushrooms, along with the already hefty amount of cooked meat.

Things were still looking grim, as I was starting to run out of tools. My Pickaxes were running scarse. I had but 2 left, both of which not at great condition.
This was it, I was going to have to just start digging upwards. I'd managed to get to a point that I rememered from earlier, the 2 waterfalls and lava stream.
I step off to the side and begin digging up diagonally.... suddenly! Sand falls onto me... switching to my shovel I move all this away. 

Stars! I saw stars. I was finally above ground! I make my way out, but to no idea where I am still, this wasn't where I had entered... nothing looked familier. I spot a lavafall coming from the nearby mountain, I thought to climb the side to get a better view of the land. And by chance my home. :C

As the landscape loaded for my ancient laptop... I spot several possible new cave entrances (circles). Picture below:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div> Also, not pictured... my castle, if I were to turn around here, there it would be. High atop it's own spot, if it were night time still the torches would have lead me home.

So I rush back to my humble castle. What a sight it is... I rush up, open the doors and what do I see?
... Sheep, everywhere. Oh well, they can be my castle guards.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Nice, Andy.

Also, check out THIS bad ass pad! Video coming soon, this is my new hub.


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nice, Andy.
> 
> Also, check out THIS bad ass pad! Video coming soon, this is my new hub.


Thanks dude, I plan on expanding soon.

And very nice place! Really liking the look of that one.


----------



## Megamannt125

I found a large cavern myself.
I spent most of today exploring and lighting it up.
I explored every inch of it, it was larger than any cave i've ever seen, there was coal, iron, and gold veins everywhere, I took almost 100 iron ore back with me and a bit of coal, thanks to that cave I have all iron tools and armor. Didn't care much for the gold since it's only as useful as stone in terms of tools. I also found one tiny bit of red stone, but as I found out, it is useless with a stone pickaxe, what a waste.
I'm really suprised I didn't find any Dungeons or Diamond, it was huge and went all the way to the bedrock. Also suprisingly, there was no lava, but there was ALOT of waterfalls and water streams, and I mean alot, it was like a water cavern. And even more suprising, there were no monsters to be found, only many sheep and pigs who managed to get in.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I found a large cavern myself.
> I spent most of today exploring and lighting it up.
> I explored every inch of it, it was larger than any cave i've ever seen, there was coal, iron, and gold veins everywhere, I took almost 100 iron ore back with me and a bit of coal, thanks to that cave I have all iron tools and armor. Didn't care much for the gold since it's only as useful as stone in terms of tools. I also found one tiny bit of red stone, but as I found out, it is useless with a stone pickaxe, what a waste.
> I'm really suprised I didn't find any Dungeons or Diamond, it was huge and went all the way to the bedrock. Also suprisingly, there was no lava, but there was ALOT of waterfalls and water streams, and I mean alot, it was like a water cavern. And even more suprising, there were no monsters to be found, only many sheep and pigs who managed to get in.


actually it's only as useful as wood.


----------



## Megamannt125

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a large cavern myself.
> I spent most of today exploring and lighting it up.
> I explored every inch of it, it was larger than any cave i've ever seen, there was coal, iron, and gold veins everywhere, I took almost 100 iron ore back with me and a bit of coal, thanks to that cave I have all iron tools and armor. Didn't care much for the gold since it's only as useful as stone in terms of tools. I also found one tiny bit of red stone, but as I found out, it is useless with a stone pickaxe, what a waste.
> I'm really suprised I didn't find any Dungeons or Diamond, it was huge and went all the way to the bedrock. Also suprisingly, there was no lava, but there was ALOT of waterfalls and water streams, and I mean alot, it was like a water cavern. And even more suprising, there were no monsters to be found, only many sheep and pigs who managed to get in.
> 
> 
> 
> actually it's only as useful as wood.
Click to expand...

Is it even used for crafting anything useful?


----------



## Zoroua

uhh... if i buy Minecraft on one computer do i half to buy it again on my other computer?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Alright, here's the video of my new, bad ass house. It's still in need of some landscaping, and I'm adding a pool. What you don't see in the video is that it's in a perfect location; by trees, a herd of sheep, lots of caverns (that I have yet to mine through). Before this, I had not made a true 'house' to act as a hub for everything, so now I have one. I had a sheep pen, too, but they all escaped.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Zoroua said:
			
		

> uhh... if i buy Minecraft on one computer do i half to buy it again on my other computer?


No.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a large cavern myself.
> I spent most of today exploring and lighting it up.
> I explored every inch of it, it was larger than any cave i've ever seen, there was coal, iron, and gold veins everywhere, I took almost 100 iron ore back with me and a bit of coal, thanks to that cave I have all iron tools and armor. Didn't care much for the gold since it's only as useful as stone in terms of tools. I also found one tiny bit of red stone, but as I found out, it is useless with a stone pickaxe, what a waste.
> I'm really suprised I didn't find any Dungeons or Diamond, it was huge and went all the way to the bedrock. Also suprisingly, there was no lava, but there was ALOT of waterfalls and water streams, and I mean alot, it was like a water cavern. And even more suprising, there were no monsters to be found, only many sheep and pigs who managed to get in.
> 
> 
> 
> actually it's only as useful as wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it even used for crafting anything useful?
Click to expand...

Gold blocks for thrones/statues.


----------



## beehdaubs

Currently trying to complete my lava farm, but constantly going underground for lava scares the *censored.2.0* out of me.  Those new sounds added in the update make me piss my pants.


----------



## Megamannt125

Zorua reminds me though.
If I made a world on a friend's account (he's letting me use it until I buy the game), would I be able to access this world from my own account?
I'm using the client by the way, and the world doesn't seem to be connected to that particular account.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Zorua reminds me though.
> If I made a world on a friend's account (he's letting me use it until I buy the game), would I be able to access this world from my own account?
> I'm using the client by the way, and the world doesn't seem to be connected to that particular account.


Nah, I'm almost positive you'd lose it.


----------



## beehdaubs

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Zorua reminds me though.
> If I made a world on a friend's account (he's letting me use it until I buy the game), would I be able to access this world from my own account?
> I'm using the client by the way, and the world doesn't seem to be connected to that particular account.


I used a public account for the first month or so and then when I bought the game my worlds did in fact transfer over.  So I believe you're safe.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Zorua reminds me though.
> If I made a world on a friend's account (he's letting me use it until I buy the game), would I be able to access this world from my own account?
> I'm using the client by the way, and the world doesn't seem to be connected to that particular account.


Yes. You just gotta copy the save file.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorua reminds me though.
> If I made a world on a friend's account (he's letting me use it until I buy the game), would I be able to access this world from my own account?
> I'm using the client by the way, and the world doesn't seem to be connected to that particular account.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm almost positive you'd lose it.
Click to expand...

*buzzer*


----------



## Megamannt125

@Gnome about gold, oh I see, well i'm not one for decorations in survival, I like to build stuff like that in creative.

@Gnome & Bdubs about worlds, alright great!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Oh, the video is up now. Just putting it up front, again, check it.


----------



## Mino

As is my habit, I spent an ungodly amount of time playing this game last night/this morning.  I started by making a giant, rectangular, ugly wooden building on top of a hill, which you can probably make out in the distance in the pictures below.  After that, I started mining the *censored.2.0* out of everywhere, mostly just trying to learn the game's mechanics and whatnot.  After I made several interconnecting (yet very, very crude) mines, I decided to make a decorative waterfall on the cliff face in front of my wooden-house thing.  That went nicely, and I decided to go to sleep.  While lying in bed I got an idea, and instead of sleeping for the last two hours, I went and did this:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is my floating water-castle thing, seen from another hill.  It's not finished yet, but I'll show you some interior shots when it is.  I somehow managed to run out of stone. :/





Same view, but at night.





Closer night view.</div>


----------



## Mino

One more picture:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From atop my aforementioned wooden-house-thing.  I'm considering putting in a 7th waterfall on this side, one that splits into two over the entrance.</div>


----------



## Mr. L

I can't believe what all of you guys built, hopefully my crafting skills will be great too :l.


----------



## Mino

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I can't believe what all of you guys built, hopefully my crafting skills will be great too :l.


It really is quite simple.  Once you understand the environment you can build pretty much anything you want.

It helps if you were the kind of child that preferred blocks, Legos, etc. over other toys, though.


----------



## Zoroua

I have a funny story. I built a big fort out of wood then I burnt it down by accident...


----------



## Mr. L

Mino said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe what all of you guys built, hopefully my crafting skills will be great too :l.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple.  Once you understand the environment you can build pretty much anything you want.
> 
> It helps if you were the kind of child that preferred blocks, Legos, etc. over other toys, though.
Click to expand...

Oh, that's a relief. Also, how to you get to your floating castle thing if it's in mid air?


----------



## AndyB

Mino said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe what all of you guys built, hopefully my crafting skills will be great too :l.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple.  Once you understand the environment you can build pretty much anything you want.
> 
> It helps if you were the kind of child that preferred blocks, Legos, etc. over other toys, though.
Click to expand...

Yeah that kind of imagination/creativity really helps. 
And very nice floating castle Mino, it's given me an idea with the mountains I found recently.


----------



## Mr. L

Question, is it better to build a base outside or underground?


----------



## AndyB

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Question, is it better to build a base outside or underground?


If you are playing on peaceful difficulty, it doesn't really matter. Outside is probably better to start off with. If you can set up somewhere near a cave, or where you started digging... that helps alot.


----------



## Mr. L

Downloading it now !

Question: How do you decide which mode to play?


----------



## Mr. L

I can't really do anything, it won't let me smash through types of blocks.


----------



## Mino

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I can't really do anything, it won't let me smash through types of blocks.


This may not be your problem, but are you holding down left-click?  It takes a certain amount of time to get through the blocks, depending on what type they are and what type of tool (if any) that you are using.


----------



## Mr. L

Mino said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really do anything, it won't let me smash through types of blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be your problem, but are you holding down left-click?  It takes a certain amount of time to get through the blocks, depending on what type they are and what type of tool (if any) that you are using.
Click to expand...

Oh, thanks. Also, how to exactly craft tools?


----------



## Mino

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really do anything, it won't let me smash through types of blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be your problem, but are you holding down left-click?  It takes a certain amount of time to get through the blocks, depending on what type they are and what type of tool (if any) that you are using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, thanks. Also, how to exactly craft tools?
Click to expand...

http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting

That will tell you how to craft everything.  But first you'll need a workbench to craft most things.  Find some trees, and get all of the wood blocks from the trunk.  In the inventory, take your trunk blocks and put them into the crafting grid at the top of the inventory screen.  It should turn them into planks, which you can then grab and drop into your inventory.  Next, take four planks and put one in each slot in the crafting grid.  Use right-click to drop just one item from a stack.  That should produce a workbench block.  Grab that and put it into your hands (by placing it in the bottom-left slot in the inventory.)  Now right-click anywhere in the game to place the workbench.  To use the workbench, you right-click it.  The workbench has a larger crafting grid and is therefore required to craft most things, including tools and various other things.


----------



## Gnome

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Downloading it now !
> 
> Question: How do you decide which mode to play?


The client you're downloading plays the Alpha so don't worry. that's the one getting updates.


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading it now !
> 
> Question: How do you decide which mode to play?
> 
> 
> 
> The client you're downloading plays the Alpha so don't worry. that's the one getting updates.
Click to expand...

How do I get infdev? Or is Alpha infdev?


----------



## Gnome

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading it now !
> 
> Question: How do you decide which mode to play?
> 
> 
> 
> The client you're downloading plays the Alpha so don't worry. that's the one getting updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do I get infdev? Or is Alpha infdev?
Click to expand...

Alpha = infdev


----------



## AndyB

So after getting the Cartograph I know my next goal.... dungeons.
There's quite a few nearby to my castle, not too far to walk. No doubt going to need alot of tools though.


----------



## Gnome

Gentlemen, behold my future home.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Nice, everyone. Yeah, being a Lego whore as a child helped quite a bit.

My pet sheep still hasn't escaped, either!


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nice, everyone. Yeah, being a Lego whore as a child helped quite a bit.
> 
> My pet sheep still hasn't escaped, either!


I'm also thinking of expanding the castle too, for such a large mountain top, sure is empty... so, time to add more castle-y stuff. 
What's it's name? =P


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, everyone. Yeah, being a Lego whore as a child helped quite a bit.
> 
> My pet sheep still hasn't escaped, either!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of expanding the castle too, for such a large mountain top, sure is empty... so, time to add more castle-y stuff.
> What's it's name? =P
Click to expand...

Glitchy Dickhead, because he gets stuck a lot and never grows more wool.


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, everyone. Yeah, being a Lego whore as a child helped quite a bit.
> 
> My pet sheep still hasn't escaped, either!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of expanding the castle too, for such a large mountain top, sure is empty... so, time to add more castle-y stuff.
> What's it's name? =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glitchy Dickhead, because he gets stuck a lot and never grows more wool.
Click to expand...

Lmao! Well, yesterday on my way back to the castle I found this little bugger.
A possible relative of the Dickhead family?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Mino

Fabio *censored.3.0*s the sheep at night.  I guarantee it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, everyone. Yeah, being a Lego whore as a child helped quite a bit.
> 
> My pet sheep still hasn't escaped, either!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of expanding the castle too, for such a large mountain top, sure is empty... so, time to add more castle-y stuff.
> What's it's name? =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glitchy Dickhead, because he gets stuck a lot and never grows more wool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao! Well, yesterday on my way back to the castle I found this little bugger.
> A possible relative of the Dickhead family?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I've seen this before as well. I'm not sure why, either. I hit it in an attempt to get it un-stuck, but in the end, he died.


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Glitchy Dickhead, because he gets stuck a lot and never grows more wool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao! Well, yesterday on my way back to the castle I found this little bugger.
> A possible relative of the Dickhead family?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen this before as well. I'm not sure why, either. I hit it in an attempt to get it un-stuck, but in the end, he died.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I did to check if it wasn't just a black sheep... no, just a white sheep that went mental.


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, behold my future home.


I'm guessing it'll take a while to build the interior ;P.

My home is very simple, just a small little room I built. Does anybody know how to take screenshots?


----------



## AndyB

HeartGold said:
			
		

> My home is very simple, just a small little room I built. Does anybody know how to take screenshots?


The regular way you'd take a screenshot.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Just found 10 bucks in my room, so I guess I might pay for this soon.


----------



## Megamannt125

This is my kingdom.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## AndyB

Overhead shot of my world, a little closer up though.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Also, found 2 dungeons today. Got 3 new chests, 2 buckets, some wheat and bread. 

New story too... I had to go out for wood, and it was starting to turn dark, but I really needed this wood. So I head down the side of the mountain, as there are still many trees there. Something catches my eye in a far off tree, at first I think it's a dumb sheep that got stuck... nope, it turns to face me and jumps out the tree... it's a god damn Creeper.
It comes at me, but I hide behind some leaves left from the last tree I cut down. The thing has gotten stuck within the left overs. Now was my chance to jump up onto the leaves and strike down with my sword. I kill it quickly, it didn't drop anything.. I was sad. :C


----------



## Mino

Is the blue part water?  How did you manage to find your way from the spawn point to there?

Anyhoo, I finished the waterfall castle and turned my basic house into a fort of sorts.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The view from the fort, looking toward the castle.





The view from right beneath the entrance.





The main floor.





Basement, which is within the actual floating "island".





Second level.  You can walk through the waterfall onto the bridge, if you want.





From right above where the waterfalls start, looking back at the fort.





The last "room" in the tower.  I didn't take any pictures higher than this, mainly because there's not much to see that you can't see from outside the tower.





The view from a nearby hill.</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

AndyB said:
			
		

> Overhead shot of my world, a little closer up though.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Also, found 2 dungeons today. Got 3 new chests, 2 buckets, some wheat and bread.
> 
> New story too... I had to go out for wood, and it was starting to turn dark, but I really needed this wood. So I head down the side of the mountain, as there are still many trees there. Something catches my eye in a far off tree, at first I think it's a dumb sheep that got stuck... nope, it turns to face me and jumps out the tree... it's a god damn Creeper.
> It comes at me, but I hide behind some leaves left from the last tree I cut down. The thing has gotten stuck within the left overs. Now was my chance to jump up onto the leaves and strike down with my sword. I kill it quickly, it didn't drop anything.. I was sad. :C







Why you gotta kill me bro? I just wanna see your house.


----------



## AndyB

Eeek! *Climbs up a tree*


----------



## The Sign Painter

Wow, after looking at these pics, I know I am gonna get it.
Now, to just get my mom to let me use her Pay Pal account...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

How'd you guys get the overheads?


----------



## Mino

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> How'd you guys get the overheads?


I believe it's a program listed on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Megamannt125

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> How'd you guys get the overheads?


http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=13134


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you guys get the overheads?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=13134
Click to expand...

Windows only? *censored.3.0*.


----------



## beehdaubs

I have 128 railroad tracks and one minecart waiting here in my inventory.  I'm thinking of building a rollercoaster, but I just can't find a good area.


----------



## beehdaubs

Sorry for the double post folks, but I'm just gonna post a few of my pictures.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I found some Obsidian!






Amazing view of this underground cavern.





Found quite a bit of Gold.





</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

You lucky son of a *censored.4.0*. I can't find gold or obsidian for the life of me.


----------



## Mino

I have a couple of questions for those of you who have been playing for a while:

1. What does obsidian do?  Just sit there and look pretty?
2. Do you have any general strategy for mining?


----------



## Megamannt125

Mino said:
			
		

> I have a couple of questions for those of you who have been playing for a while:
> 
> 1. What does obsidian do?  Just sit there and look pretty?
> 2. Do you have any general strategy for mining?


1. yes
2. dig deep


----------



## //RUN.exe

Mino said:
			
		

> I have a couple of questions for those of you who have been playing for a while:
> 
> 1. What does obsidian do?  Just sit there and look pretty?
> 2. Do you have any general strategy for mining?


i thought obsidian was a really strong material, but i'm not sure?  something like that.

and sure, dig deep.  every now and again mine out little bases with stoves, crafting tables, and chests so you don't have to go all the way to the surface to dump your load.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> You lucky son of a *censored.4.0*. I can't find gold or obsidian for the life of me.


You can make obsidian yourself.


----------



## AndyB

More plans to expand... I'm not liking my castle so much now, the main part is fine. It's the new wing addition, it just doesn't fit. I'll probably move on again soon, probably to the north, where I've yet to really check out. 
I just hope to find a nice spot to hold up. Most of the areas I've had are too steep or too flat.


----------



## //RUN.exe

AndyB said:
			
		

> More plans to expand... I'm not liking my castle so much now, the main part is fine. It's the new wing addition, it just doesn't fit. I'll probably move on again soon, probably to the north, where I've yet to really check out.
> I just hope to find a nice spot to hold up. Most of the areas I've had are too steep or too flat.


a fun project is building fancy bridges between lands.

the last one i made had little garden areas with trees at random intervals and nice torchlit walkways. :]


----------



## Mino

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions for those of you who have been playing for a while:
> 
> 1. What does obsidian do?  Just sit there and look pretty?
> 2. Do you have any general strategy for mining?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought obsidian was a really strong material, but i'm not sure?  something like that.
> 
> and sure, dig deep.  every now and again mine out little bases with stoves, crafting tables, and chests so you don't have to go all the way to the surface to dump your load.
Click to expand...

I've thought about this, but is there really a need for all that?  I mean, I suppose if the main goal is to find the rarer stuff like gold and diamonds it wouldn't really matter if you left chests full of stuff all over the place.


----------



## //RUN.exe

Mino said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions for those of you who have been playing for a while:
> 
> 1. What does obsidian do?  Just sit there and look pretty?
> 2. Do you have any general strategy for mining?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought obsidian was a really strong material, but i'm not sure?  something like that.
> 
> and sure, dig deep.  every now and again mine out little bases with stoves, crafting tables, and chests so you don't have to go all the way to the surface to dump your load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought about this, but is there really a need for all that?  I mean, I suppose if the main goal is to find the rarer stuff like gold and diamonds it wouldn't really matter if you left chests full of stuff all over the place.
Click to expand...

it's not necessary, and it's a good idea to go through and haul everything back to one place once in awhile.  the "bases" aren't so much for permanent storage as they are temporary so you can get back to mining.

of course, it's mostly personal preference.


----------



## Gnome

Started a new game, I've got some pictures.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning semi-large images in spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










</div>
It's kind of a make shift home, but I might stay and make it lead underground, since I love this lagoon.


----------



## beehdaubs

Gnome said:
			
		

> Started a new game, I've got some pictures.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning semi-large images in spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It's kind of a make shift home, but I might stay and make it lead underground, since I love this lagoon.


Wow, you got really lucky with the geography of that little place.  It's almost perfect.


----------



## Gnome

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started a new game, I've got some pictures.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning semi-large images in spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It's kind of a make shift home, but I might stay and make it lead underground, since I love this lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you got really lucky with the geography of that little place.  It's almost perfect.
Click to expand...

I know, I got a very watery place there's a lot of islands around. And I found these two (linked by bridge) and explored and found this lagoon. Oh and the bridge is called Gaptooth Bridge (yay for references) I don't know to stay or not.


----------



## Mino

You people have such interesting scenery.  I started on a plain beach and moved into some hills.  :/  I've looked in all directions a lot and there isn't anything interesting at all to be seen.  Perhaps some non-underground exploration is in order, then.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Mino said:
			
		

> You people have such interesting scenery.  I started on a plain beach and moved into some hills.  :/  I've looked in all directions a lot and there isn't anything interesting at all to be seen.  Perhaps some non-underground exploration is in order, then.


I got lucky as well, just had some awesome geography.


----------



## Mino

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people have such interesting scenery.  I started on a plain beach and moved into some hills.  :/  I've looked in all directions a lot and there isn't anything interesting at all to be seen.  Perhaps some non-underground exploration is in order, then.
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky as well, just had some awesome geography.
Click to expand...

Is it true that you still haven't seen any gold?  Because if so... you poor thing.


----------



## Gnome

Mino said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people have such interesting scenery.  I started on a plain beach and moved into some hills.  :/  I've looked in all directions a lot and there isn't anything interesting at all to be seen.  Perhaps some non-underground exploration is in order, then.
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky as well, just had some awesome geography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true that you still haven't seen any gold?  Because if so... you poor thing.
Click to expand...

Well gold isn't that useful.


----------



## MC Lars

It's great play it a decent amount.


----------



## Mino

Gnome said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people have such interesting scenery.  I started on a plain beach and moved into some hills.  :/  I've looked in all directions a lot and there isn't anything interesting at all to be seen.  Perhaps some non-underground exploration is in order, then.
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky as well, just had some awesome geography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true that you still haven't seen any gold?  Because if so... you poor thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well gold isn't that useful.
Click to expand...

):

It's totally true, actually.  You don't even need gold to mine diamond.


----------



## //RUN.exe

Mino said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that you still haven't seen any gold?  Because if so... you poor thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well gold isn't that useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ):
> 
> It's totally true, actually.  You don't even need gold to mine diamond.
Click to expand...

it has the same properties as wood as far as the number of uses goes

it's pretty useless aside from looking good, atleast until multiplayer is released and we can use it as currency or some *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Mino

Has anyone done much with redstone?  I have a *censored.2.0* ton of it now, but I can't think of anything I'd want to build with it (I also don't really know what can be built with it.)


----------



## Mr. L

Does anybody know how to make waterfalls and such?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how to make waterfalls and such?


All I did was build a hill, get a bucket, fill it, dump it on the hill side, and bam, waterfall.

And yes, no gold yet. Tonight, I'm just going to mine as deep as possible, in the hopes of finding some, along with Redstone.


----------



## Gnome

Mino said:
			
		

> Has anyone done much with redstone?  I have a *censored.2.0* ton of it now, but I can't think of anything I'd want to build with it (I also don't really know what can be built with it.)


You're not supposed to build with it. You use it for wires.


----------



## Gnome

- new animated splash screen!
- engine now generates "cold" maps on occaison, with snow and ice (I got one on the 15th map)
- snow accumulates on tiles exposed to the sky, and is apparently not harvestable or collidable
- ice is slippery and can be broken to reveal water, which can re-freeze
- if a spring block freezes, any flowing water will be removed


----------



## Gnome

Gnome said:
			
		

> - new animated splash screen!
> - engine now generates "cold" maps on occaison, with snow and ice (I got one on the 15th map)
> - snow accumulates on tiles exposed to the sky, and is apparently not harvestable or collidable
> - ice is slippery and can be broken to reveal water, which can re-freeze
> - if a spring block freezes, any flowing water will be removed


I recorded a small clip of a snow map.


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/vX0IiuzCErA&hd=1


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Snow is cool and all, but I can see it being a pain in the ass to deal with. Wish there were less snow particles as well. I wish the game had 'seasons' that every world goes through.


----------



## AndyB

I'm thinking of starting a new map, not to get snow, but to see what else I can get. 
I have MORE ideas for *censored.2.0* to build. :/


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yes! Found Redstone, *****es. Time to make some wires.

This just in: at the moment, wires are quite useless.


----------



## AndyB

I found where I'm doing my next "project", still using my original file. But I don't mine having lots of places to stay, easier for me then


----------



## AndyB

Um... after checking over the cartograph after heading north, something caught my eye.






Before heading north ................... After heading north

I'm going to have to go check this out, that's my old house/mine in the top left.


----------



## Gnome

WoM makes me angry.


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/QZI-FrRVXXs&feature=watch_response

ANDY UBOA DEMANDS THOSE PICTURES.


----------



## AndyB

I return from the short... this is what was out there.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Okay, so obviously that didn't just appear randomly. I did in fact go out in the middle of the water and build this. To fill you all in, or those that care(which is slim), I wanted to have my own "plastic paradise". Much like that of which is the one surrounding the new Gorillaz album "Plastic Beach". If you look at the cover of the album, you can somewhat see the resemblence. I can already see what I did "wrong", I'll go back and right my "mistakes". Namely making the island bigger, and having dirt for the base of the structure. Even with my mistakes, I'd like to hear what you guys think.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
</div>


----------



## beehdaubs

AndyB said:
			
		

> I return from the short... this is what was out therehttp://www.youtube.com/v/-QBwtHzdSFM&autoplay=1
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so obviously that didn't just appear randomly. I did in fact go out in the middle of the water and build this. To fill you all in, or those that care(which is slim), I wanted to have my own "plastic paradise". Much like that of which is the one surrounding the new Gorillaz album "Plastic Beach". If you look at the cover of the album, you can somewhat see the resemblence. I can already see what I did "wrong", I'll go back and right my "mistakes". Namely making the island bigger, and having dirt for the base of the structure. Even with my mistakes, I'd like to hear what you guys think.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> </div>


Oh god in that second picture, that fog shadow looks just like a giant creeper.  I nearly shat myself.


----------



## AndyB

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I return from the short... this is what was out there.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so obviously that didn't just appear randomly. I did in fact go out in the middle of the water and build this. To fill you all in, or those that care(which is slim), I wanted to have my own "plastic paradise". Much like that of which is the one surrounding the new Gorillaz album "Plastic Beach". If you look at the cover of the album, you can somewhat see the resemblence. I can already see what I did "wrong", I'll go back and right my "mistakes". Namely making the island bigger, and having dirt for the base of the structure. Even with my mistakes, I'd like to hear what you guys think.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god in that second picture, that fog shadow looks just like a giant creeper.  I nearly shat myself.
Click to expand...

Oopsie, didn't think of that. I don't think I'd of been able to get away if it were.


----------



## Megamannt125

Here's an updated version of my map:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>I want to build something in what I call the Sea of Trees (southeastern (not minecraft southeast, southeast on this map)) and maybe that nice island to the east.
Also what's with the rocking tunes?


----------



## AndyB

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's an updated version of my map:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>I want to build something in what I call the Sea of Trees (southeastern (not minecraft southeast, southeast on this map)) and maybe that nice island to the east.
> Also what's with the rocking tunes?


There are quite alot of trees down there, sounds a good place for a tree house of sorts.

And the music was from me, if you read about my island paradise... well yeah, that should help.


----------



## Gnome

New poll, also added that north on the maps are east in Minecraft.


----------



## AndyB

I change my difficulty. Normally it's on peaceful for when I'm just building or doing something I don't want any interference, and Easy when I got out hunting.


----------



## «Jack»

God, I want this game. My dad's currently putting off deciding whether or not he'll let me use his PayPal, and the waiting sucks.


----------



## beehdaubs

Just changed my difficulty setting to peaceful after having it on Normal for awhile.  I can finally explore caves without constantly being afraid.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'm always on Peaceful, *censored.3.0* fighting monsters and them blowing my *censored.2.0* up.


----------



## «Jack»

Downloading now!
So excited, dunno what to do first. D:

EDIT:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Uh, is this something I can get blocks out of, since it looks kinda different? And if so, is there some kinda special way?


----------



## //RUN.exe

Jak said:
			
		

> Downloading now!
> So excited, dunno what to do first. D:
> 
> EDIT:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Uh, is this something I can get blocks out of, since it looks kinda different? And if so, is there some kinda special way?


that's coal, bro.  mine it like everything else.


----------



## «Jack»

Well, *censored.2.0*.
I'm lost. Any way to find my way home that you guys know of?


----------



## //RUN.exe

Jak said:
			
		

> Well, *censored.2.0*.
> I'm lost. Any way to find my way home that you guys know of?


Build giant pillar.  Load up map of your world.  Find way home.


----------



## «Jack»

World viewer isn't working for me. Is that because I use the client, not the browser version?


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> World viewer isn't working for me. Is that because I use the client, not the browser version?


are you hitting F1?


----------



## «Jack»

Found my way home, going to finish up my house and then share it. =D

EDIT:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>For those who care</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My house's front view! Let's go inside.




Not much to say, just a basic house. I'm still proud of it.




Stairs on the other side as well. To the upstairs!




Not much to say here either.




My balcony.




Well, a ladder, and what's this?




A diving board to my swimming pool! And finally, let's go up that ladder to...




My tower. That's all for now, I'll be working on a basement/ minecart stop next.</div>


----------



## Tortimer

My friend is addicted to this game. I've played creative mode before, it's alright.

Maybe I'll buy it one day.


----------



## «Jack»

Updated my post with my house, since I'm too lazy to make a new one and want to make sure that if someone wanted to see it, they would know where it was.
tl;dr: Bump of my last post.


----------



## Gnome

You guys can send me links to pictures and videos in a PM and I'll put them on the first post.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> You guys can send me ]Video of my kickin' house.


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can send me ]Video of my kickin' house.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice use of that red ore stuff.
> 
> Just be sure you're playing on peaceful.  Monsters can trigger those pressure pads and open the door.  I've had a zombie walk into my house before.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can send me ]Video of my kickin' house.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice use of that red ore stuff.
> 
> Just be sure you're playing on peaceful.  Monsters can trigger those pressure pads and open the door.  I've had a zombie walk into my house before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god, I'd have *censored.2.0* myself if that happened.
Click to expand...


----------



## beehdaubs

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can send me ]Video of my kickin' house.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice use of that red ore stuff.
> 
> Just be sure you're playing on peaceful.  Monsters can trigger those pressure pads and open the door.  I've had a zombie walk into my house before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god, I'd have *censored.2.0* myself if that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH yes.  I had to make a temporary panic room out of glass and stood there watching it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, I'm always on Peaceful. *censored.3.0* fighting monsters and *censored.2.0*. My pet sheep has worried me a lot, though, he always opens those things up.


----------



## AndyB

Okay, so I went back to my island to make it better. I'm quite happy with it now, so here are the pictures.. lots of pictures:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">A view from afarhttp://www.youtube.com/v/kj7PGkYX1xk&autoplay=1





Down by the dock, looking up at the tower.





Standing on my tree, this is my lava lighthouse.





On the first balcony, looking back at where I was in the first picture... god damn sheep and pigs everywhere. (they sometimes make it to the island)





On the highest point now, there's a chest up here too. This is looking behind the tower, looks like another island back there.





And finally... this is my secret area, deep under the island, this is my work space. Nice glass floor to see the sea.





</div>

Also, I see Fabio's glitchy sheep and I raise you...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">TWO not glitchy dickhead sheep!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I've had to block off any exits for them. I wanna keep them.</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

How did you get two?! Mine had made his way down to the basement, last time I checked.

Also, walking around my house, and SUDDENLY.







There's a *censored.3.0*ing sheep and a pig on my roof.


----------



## AndyB

Hahahahaha! I reckon they will make it to the roof and escape soon enough. Or even the tunnel behind one of my stairs. I will miss them if they go. :C


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Walk into my house, and BOOM.






I GOT A PET PIG NOW, *****ES.


----------



## beehdaubs

Started up a new map and I have to say it has a pretty awesome geography.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Here's me building a bridge leading over to a sky island.  Very hazardous.





Pig Island




</div>


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/UBip3Ggoc0c&hd=1
Yeah, haven't fully explored this place yet. But it's the island connected to my personal island.


----------



## Gnome

+ Added snowballs. You can throw them, but they deal no damage
+ Added craftable snow blocks
* Fixed building on snow bug
* Fixed ice rendering bug
* Signs no longer require a free block above them when placing them
* The game no longer saves the level when it crashes. Saving on crashes sometimes broke save files, and that


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/MJBtjxhsCH4&hd=1


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Haha, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Gnome

http://minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=82f3a5e1b80d5ec0a43d7242944c416e

can someone try that out?


----------



## «Jack»

Found a bunch of redstone, got bored, and after around 15 minutes, I came up with a combination lock to use for one of my shelters. It's quite fun messing around with that stuff.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Question: How do I dye cloth?


----------



## Megamannt125

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Question: How do I dye cloth?


You don't.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: How do I dye cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't.
Click to expand...

Eh? How do people get all that different colored *censored.2.0* (cloth), then?


----------



## Megamannt125

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: How do I dye cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh? How do people get all that different colored *censored.2.0* (cloth), then?
Click to expand...

You can only get multi-color cloth in Creative. I'm sure you could hack multi-colors in Alpha though.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Stupid question that I could probably Google, but is the difference between infdev and indev just changing the difficulty?


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Stupid question that I could probably Google, but is the difference between infdev and indev just changing the difficulty?


infdev is a neverending world and is randomly generated.  indev is an outdated version of minecraft that is both limited in size and somewhat pregenerated.


----------



## Megamannt125

Notch was streaming in Brocraft earlier, questions brought up interesting things.
-Notch showed an interest in Lava Suits that allow you to traverse deadly lava.
-He confirmed that eventually, buckets holding lava will melt after use.
-He showed an interest in scuba suits and underwater torches of some kind, as well as coral, reefs, and fish.
-He also mentioned magic rituals, like using a ritual to cause an explosion greater than TNT.
-He also streamed Survival Multiplayer, but it was really buggy and crashed alot.


----------



## beehdaubs

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Notch was streaming in Brocraft earlier, questions brought up interesting things.
> -Notch showed an interest in Lava Suits that allow you to traverse deadly lava.
> -He confirmed that eventually, buckets holding lava will melt after use.
> -He showed an interest in scuba suits and underwater torches of some kind, as well as coral, reefs, and fish.
> -He also mentioned magic rituals, like using a ritual to cause an explosion greater than TNT.
> -He also streamed Survival Multiplayer, but it was really buggy and crashed alot.


He also said that:
-Cobblestone will become Mossy Cobblestone (found in dungeons) if placed next to water for a set amount of time
-In addition to your ritual statement, he also said something along the lines of summoning monsters


----------



## Megamannt125

Screenshot of SMP (with visible items!)


----------



## Fabioisonfire

How did you gain access to that *censored.2.0*?


----------



## Megamannt125

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> How did you gain access to that *censored.2.0*?


http://notch.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you gain access to that *censored.2.0*?
> 
> 
> 
> http://notch.tumblr.com/
Click to expand...

Oh, Christ, I thought that was you playing. That's going to be awesome when it comes out.

Also, my world file is corrupt for some reason, sweet. Starting a new one.


----------



## beehdaubs

Secret Friday update 5.

Current things found:
- Massive trees
- You can see you item in third person
- You can make boats
- You can controll the boat with WASD
- If the boat touches land it breaks into sticks and blocks of wood
- Cacti
- Hitting Cacti will hurt you


----------



## AndyB

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Secret Friday update 5.
> 
> Current things found:
> - Massive trees
> - You can see you item in third person
> - You can make boats
> - You can controll the boat with WASD
> - If the boat touches land it breaks into sticks and blocks of wood
> - Cacti
> - Hitting Cacti will hurt you


Boats?! *censored.3.0* yeah! Holy *censored.2.0*, my island is now good to get to <3


----------



## beehdaubs

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Friday update 5.
> 
> Current things found:
> - Massive trees
> - You can see you item in third person
> - You can make boats
> - You can controll the boat with WASD
> - If the boat touches land it breaks into sticks and blocks of wood
> - Cacti
> - Hitting Cacti will hurt you
> 
> 
> 
> Boats?! *censored.3.0* yeah! Holy *censored.2.0*, my island is now good to get to <3
Click to expand...

Yup.  You construct them like this:

w=wood
n=nothing

nnn
wnw
www


----------



## AndyB

Oh man, the boats are alot of fun, aside from them being as flimsy as paper.
Also, used the cartograph, seeing alot more open areas to check out/sail to.


----------



## Numner

Is this worth the buy?

I have a terrible thing about spending money on PC games.

And is this must run by browser?

I saw a download but I don't know.

Thanks.


----------



## Gnome

Numner said:
			
		

> Is this worth the buy?
> 
> I have a terrible thing about spending money on PC games.
> 
> And is this must run by browser?
> 
> I saw a download but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes.

Yes, it can be run on Browser, but it's faster and you get more memory if you run on the client.


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> Is this worth the buy?
> 
> I have a terrible thing about spending money on PC games.
> 
> And is this must run by browser?
> 
> I saw a download but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks.


I personally love it, and think it's a great buy. And it's downloadable for all OSs as well.


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this worth the buy?
> 
> I have a terrible thing about spending money on PC games.
> 
> And is this must run by browser?
> 
> I saw a download but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Yes, it can be run on Browser, but it's faster and you get more memory if you run on the client.
Click to expand...

Great.

Does the client require internet connection at all?


----------



## beehdaubs

Numner said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this worth the buy?
> 
> I have a terrible thing about spending money on PC games.
> 
> And is this must run by browser?
> 
> I saw a download but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Yes, it can be run on Browser, but it's faster and you get more memory if you run on the client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.
> 
> Does the client require internet connection at all?
Click to expand...

If you want it to update, then yes.  

Otherwise you don't need a connection to play the client.


----------



## Numner

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this worth the buy?
> 
> I have a terrible thing about spending money on PC games.
> 
> And is this must run by browser?
> 
> I saw a download but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Yes, it can be run on Browser, but it's faster and you get more memory if you run on the client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.
> 
> Does the client require internet connection at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want it to update, then yes.
> 
> Otherwise you don't need a connection to play the client.
Click to expand...

One last question, how resource heavy is it?

I hear FPS really isn't too good on it and I don't have the greatest computer ;C


----------



## beehdaubs

Numner said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> Does the client require internet connection at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want it to update, then yes.
> 
> Otherwise you don't need a connection to play the client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One last question, how resource heavy is it?
> 
> I hear FPS really isn't too good on it and I don't have the greatest computer ;C
Click to expand...

If you look at the game itself, you can plainly see it's pretty low-end when it comes to resource consumption.

And by pressing 'f', you can toggle various levels of fog that decrease your view distance and increase FPS greatly.


----------



## Megamannt125

I love these textures.
Well, except for the eyesore that is gui.png (the thing that has the bottom inventory as well as the options and stuff)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Mino

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I love these textures.
> Well, except for the eyesore that is gui.png (the thing that has the bottom inventory as well as the options and stuff)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Came from here:

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=16966

If anyone wants that skin.

I recently heard something about boats, larger trees, and cacti.


----------



## Megamannt125

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these textures.
> Well, except for the eyesore that is gui.png (the thing that has the bottom inventory as well as the options and stuff)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Came from here:
> 
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=16966
> 
> If anyone wants that skin.
> 
> I recently heard something about boats, larger trees, and cacti.
Click to expand...

EDIT: I read that wrong.


----------



## Gnome

http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=82f3a5e1b80d5ec0a43d7242944c416e

If anyone feels like trying that out.


----------



## Numner

Well I decided to buy it 8D

But I have to wait for paypal to validate my account kl;asdfad

Thanks for the suggestions.

I hope beta doesn't come too soon. :s


----------



## «Jack»

Finally found some diamonds this morning. *censored.3.0* yeah, going to go make some obsidian.


----------



## Mino

I started a random map today, just to see if I could find some interesting scenery... and on one of the maps I loaded up there was a giant cliff, some 50 blocks high.  I got closer and realized that this thing was big.  Like, really big.  Even later I found out that underneath it there was water.  Really, really deep water.  I managed to get to the top of it, and it was perfectly flat.  The weird thing is that it was lit up, despite being nighttime and I couldn't place any blocks.  Also, if I removed a block the area around the block went dark.  It seemed cool at first, but I think it was just some sort of glitch.


----------



## Megamannt125

Mino said:
			
		

> I started a random map today, just to see if I could find some interesting scenery... and on one of the maps I loaded up there was a giant cliff, some 50 blocks high.  I got closer and realized that this thing was big.  Like, really big.  Even later I found out that underneath it there was water.  Really, really deep water.  I managed to get to the top of it, and it was perfectly flat.  The weird thing is that it was lit up, despite being nighttime and I couldn't place any blocks.  Also, if I removed a block the area around the block went dark.  It seemed cool at first, but I think it was just some sort of glitch.


It is a map generator glitch. Some people who had this glitch actually got snow on top of them.


----------



## «Jack»

I went down mining obsidian, when some random lava overtook and killed me. I rushed back to get my stuff, and everything was there... except my diamond pickaxe.
I am heartbroken.


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> I went down mining obsidian, when some random lava overtook and killed me. I rushed back to get my stuff, and everything was there... except my diamond pickaxe.
> I am heartbroken.


You can make obisidian yourself.


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went down mining obsidian, when some random lava overtook and killed me. I rushed back to get my stuff, and everything was there... except my diamond pickaxe.
> I am heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> You can make obisidian yourself.
Click to expand...

I was. I took a few buckets of water down to a giant lava flow and was turning it into obsidian, when I picked the wrong block to tunnel through, and WHOOSH, I'm swimming in lava.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I just bought it, down to half of a heart thanks to a spider and a creeper or whatever it is called.

This game is so odd but fun.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Since every world file was corrupt after this update, deleted them all and started a new one, yet again. Anyway, I found this weird tree thing. It was a huge tree, and in all that leaf area, theres a bunch of wood stumps, just in there. Weird.






Picture of the tree*censored.3.0*.

Just found another tree*censored.3.0*.





Here's a different view of it. I'm liking these- good source of wood. They're everywhere in this newly generated world.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Since every world file was corrupt after this update, deleted them all and started a new one, yet again. Anyway, I found this weird tree thing. It was a huge tree, and in all that leaf area, theres a bunch of wood stumps, just in there. Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the tree*censored.3.0*.
> 
> Just found another tree*censored.3.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a different view of it. I'm liking these- good source of wood. They're everywhere in this newly generated world.


That's part of the update.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Seriously? Why the *censored.3.0*?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Seriously? Why the *censored.3.0*?


So you can get more wood, obviously.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Why the *censored.3.0*?
> 
> 
> 
> So you can get more wood, obviously.
Click to expand...

Well, I mean, there must be another way to make it look more natural. I mean, really.


----------



## Mino

Yeah, some of the new giant trees tend to look pretty weird.  I can think of a few ways that would make them less... weird-looking.  But it's worth remembering that this is still an alpha build.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Just got done building my house, I think it may be time to kick it up a notch into easy mode.


----------



## Pokeman

Maybe i should get this. not sure my laptop will behave


----------



## The Sign Painter

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Maybe i should get this. not sure my laptop will behave


You should get it, it doesn't require too high of specs to run, I mean, my laptop can run it and it is extremely crappy for gaming.


----------



## Pokeman

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i should get this. not sure my laptop will behave
> 
> 
> 
> You should get it, it doesn't require too high of specs to run, I mean, my laptop can run it and it is extremely crappy for gaming.
Click to expand...

I'm sure to. 
how much is it?


----------



## The Sign Painter

pokeboy said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i should get this. not sure my laptop will behave
> 
> 
> 
> You should get it, it doesn't require too high of specs to run, I mean, my laptop can run it and it is extremely crappy for gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure to.
> how much is it?
Click to expand...

$13 if you buy it in alpha.

So now.


----------



## Pokeman

that good? X-X


----------



## beehdaubs

pokeboy said:
			
		

> that good? X-X


The price is going to bump up to 26 dollars in less than a few weeks.  Once multiplayer survival comes out, Notch is doubling the price as the game enters Beta.

So buy it now while you still can.


----------



## Pokeman

feel, stupid. umm I'll try.

if its in a few weeks that's plenty of time. just pay once?


----------



## The Sign Painter

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that good? X-X
> 
> 
> 
> The price is going to bump up to 26 dollars in less than a few weeks.  Once multiplayer survival comes out, Notch is doubling the price as the game enters Beta.
> 
> So buy it now while you still can.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to build stuff with TBT members.
And fight creepers o-o.


----------



## Numner

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that good? X-X
> 
> 
> 
> The price is going to bump up to 26 dollars in less than a few weeks.  Once multiplayer survival comes out, Notch is doubling the price as the game enters Beta.
> 
> So buy it now while you still can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to build stuff with TBT members.
> And fight creepers o-o.
Click to expand...

Creepers aren't scary skeletons are lkajsdf


----------



## The Sign Painter

Numner said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that good? X-X
> 
> 
> 
> The price is going to bump up to 26 dollars in less than a few weeks.  Once multiplayer survival comes out, Notch is doubling the price as the game enters Beta.
> 
> So buy it now while you still can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to build stuff with TBT members.
> And fight creepers o-o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creepers aren't scary skeletons are lkajsdf
Click to expand...

You are a caver, so you don't see em that much.


----------



## Pokeman

well, i'm goin to look up some videos of it, just to make sure if i should consider it


----------



## Numner

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to build stuff with TBT members.
> And fight creepers o-o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creepers aren't scary skeletons are lkajsdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a caver, so you don't see em that much.
Click to expand...

But when you accidentally hit a block under you and fall into a dark whole unexpectedly and hear a swoosh > creeper ssss


----------



## «Jack»

I found some more diamonds! Well, just one. But this story doesn't have a happy ending.

I mined it out, and it dropped out... right onto the hidden lava flow beneath it.

I think that lava has a grudge against me. ;_;

ANYWAYS.
I can't think of anything I want to build. Any ideas?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Numner said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Creepers aren't scary skeletons are lkajsdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a caver, so you don't see em that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when you accidentally hit a block under you and fall into a dark whole unexpectedly and hear a swoosh > creeper ssss
Click to expand...

Not when you just spent 20 minutes on a house, only to hear SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS at your door.

Although Skeletons can shoot arrows, so they are scary.


----------



## beehdaubs

Jak said:
			
		

> I found some more diamonds! Well, just one. But this story doesn't have a happy ending.
> 
> I mined it out, and it dropped out... right onto the hidden lava flow beneath it.
> 
> I think that lava has a grudge against me. ;_;
> 
> ANYWAYS.
> I can't think of anything I want to build. Any ideas?


I'm building a sky kingdom and that's always fun.  Beware of the drop though.


----------



## «Jack»

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some more diamonds! Well, just one. But this story doesn't have a happy ending.
> 
> I mined it out, and it dropped out... right onto the hidden lava flow beneath it.
> 
> I think that lava has a grudge against me. ;_;
> 
> ANYWAYS.
> I can't think of anything I want to build. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm building a sky kingdom and that's always fun.  Beware of the drop though.
Click to expand...

Dohoho.

So, just building a sort of peninsula off a mountain, then cutting off the bridge? Sounds like fun.


----------



## beehdaubs

Jak said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some more diamonds! Well, just one. But this story doesn't have a happy ending.
> 
> I mined it out, and it dropped out... right onto the hidden lava flow beneath it.
> 
> I think that lava has a grudge against me. ;_;
> 
> ANYWAYS.
> I can't think of anything I want to build. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm building a sky kingdom and that's always fun.  Beware of the drop though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dohoho.
> 
> So, just building a sort of peninsula off a mountain, then cutting off the bridge? Sounds like fun.
Click to expand...

Well I started out by finding several sky islands close to the top of a mountain and I went from there.  Having some islands to work off of always helps.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Well, I had just finished collecting coal when I was headed back to my base. I looked inside to see if my pig was still in there, and BAM!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</div>
Is this awesome or is this awesome?


----------



## «Jack»

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some more diamonds! Well, just one. But this story doesn't have a happy ending.
> 
> I mined it out, and it dropped out... right onto the hidden lava flow beneath it.
> 
> I think that lava has a grudge against me. ;_;
> 
> ANYWAYS.
> I can't think of anything I want to build. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm building a sky kingdom and that's always fun.  Beware of the drop though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dohoho.
> 
> So, just building a sort of peninsula off a mountain, then cutting off the bridge? Sounds like fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I started out by finding several sky islands close to the top of a mountain and I went from there.  Having some islands to work off of always helps.
Click to expand...

Alright, I just found this weird looking landform that's kinda like a balloon, with a "string" single blocks connecting the mass on top to the ground. I'm going to expand the top, then cut the "string."


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Don't get too attached... They always escape. : (


----------



## The Sign Painter

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Don't get too attached... They always escape. : (


I know, I had gone to collect some logs at the beginning of the game, only to find my pet sheep, Sheepy, was no where to be found.


----------



## beehdaubs

*censored.2.0* I AM FREAKING OUT.  I WAS IN THE WATER BUILDING A GIANT BOAT TO SERVER AS MY WATER FORTRESS, AND SOMETHING ATTACKED ME.  I SWEAR TO GOD I LOST ONE HEART FLOATING IN THAT WATER.  AND DON'T SAY I WAS DROWNING BECAUSE MY AIR METER WAS FULL.  I'M SCARED NOW.  I HOPE NOTCH DIDNT ADD SHARKS OR SEA MONSTERS


----------



## «Jack»

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0* I AM FREAKING OUT.  I WAS IN THE WATER BUILDING A GIANT BOAT TO SERVER AS MY WATER FORTRESS, AND SOMETHING ATTACKED ME.  I SWEAR TO GOD I LOST ONE HEART FLOATING IN THAT WATER.  AND DON'T SAY I WAS DROWNING BECAUSE MY AIR METER WAS FULL.  I'M SCARED NOW.  I HOPE NOTCH DIDNT ADD SHARKS OR SEA MONSTERS


SWIM AWAY SWIM AWAY OH GOD IT'S EATING ME


----------



## Pokeman

Jak said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.2.0* I AM FREAKING OUT.  I WAS IN THE WATER BUILDING A GIANT BOAT TO SERVER AS MY WATER FORTRESS, AND SOMETHING ATTACKED ME.  I SWEAR TO GOD I LOST ONE HEART FLOATING IN THAT WATER.  AND DON'T SAY I WAS DROWNING BECAUSE MY AIR METER WAS FULL.  I'M SCARED NOW.  I HOPE NOTCH DIDNT ADD SHARKS OR SEA MONSTERS
> 
> 
> 
> SWIM AWAY SWIM AWAY OH GOD IT'S EATING ME
Click to expand...

you dont have to swim fast, just faster than your friend 


okok, after i buy it thats it? anything i need?


----------



## The Sign Painter

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.2.0* I AM FREAKING OUT.  I WAS IN THE WATER BUILDING A GIANT BOAT TO SERVER AS MY WATER FORTRESS, AND SOMETHING ATTACKED ME.  I SWEAR TO GOD I LOST ONE HEART FLOATING IN THAT WATER.  AND DON'T SAY I WAS DROWNING BECAUSE MY AIR METER WAS FULL.  I'M SCARED NOW.  I HOPE NOTCH DIDNT ADD SHARKS OR SEA MONSTERS
> 
> 
> 
> SWIM AWAY SWIM AWAY OH GOD IT'S EATING ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont have to swim fast, just faster than your friend
> 
> 
> okok, after i buy it thats it? anything i need?
Click to expand...

You might want to check out Minepedia to get to know the game.


----------



## AndyB

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0* I AM FREAKING OUT.  I WAS IN THE WATER BUILDING A GIANT BOAT TO SERVER AS MY WATER FORTRESS, AND SOMETHING ATTACKED ME.  I SWEAR TO GOD I LOST ONE HEART FLOATING IN THAT WATER.  AND DON'T SAY I WAS DROWNING BECAUSE MY AIR METER WAS FULL.  I'M SCARED NOW.  I HOPE NOTCH DIDNT ADD SHARKS OR SEA MONSTERS


Oh dear, I would suggest spiders, as I've had them follow me into water. ...But that would have continued attacking and made noise.
Well, safe to say I'm thinking twice about going swimming now... and I'm stuck on my island. D:


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.2.0* I AM FREAKING OUT.  I WAS IN THE WATER BUILDING A GIANT BOAT TO SERVER AS MY WATER FORTRESS, AND SOMETHING ATTACKED ME.  I SWEAR TO GOD I LOST ONE HEART FLOATING IN THAT WATER.  AND DON'T SAY I WAS DROWNING BECAUSE MY AIR METER WAS FULL.  I'M SCARED NOW.  I HOPE NOTCH DIDNT ADD SHARKS OR SEA MONSTERS
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I would suggest spiders, as I've had them follow me into water. ...But that would have continued attacking and made noise.
> Well, safe to say I'm thinking twice about going swimming now... and I'm stuck on my island. D:
Click to expand...

Nothing can kill you when you are on a boat! (kind of)


----------



## Numner

I just found out the obvious.

I can use my debit I don't have to connect my bank account ;S


----------



## Mr. L

Numner said:
			
		

> I just found out the obvious.
> 
> I can use my debit I don't have to connect my bank account ;S


What do you think debit comes from? Your bank account.


----------



## Gnome

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out the obvious.
> 
> I can use my debit I don't have to connect my bank account ;S
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think debit comes from? Your bank account.
Click to expand...

well herp derp, he means he doesn't have to directly connect it. Which is much more of a hassle.


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out the obvious.
> 
> I can use my debit I don't have to connect my bank account ;S
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think debit comes from? Your bank account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well herp derp, he means he doesn't have to directly connect it. Which is much more of a hassle.
Click to expand...

I know, just sayin'.


----------



## The Sign Painter

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out the obvious.
> 
> I can use my debit I don't have to connect my bank account ;S
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think debit comes from? Your bank account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well herp derp, he means he doesn't have to directly connect it. Which is much more of a hassle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, just sayin'.
Click to expand...

You really seemed like you knew what you were saying.


----------



## Gnome

COWS, COWS GALORE!


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/327cMVwAY8c&hd=1


----------



## «Jack»

SOMEONE SAID COWS?


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> SOMEONE SAID COWS?


YES!


----------



## The Sign Painter

I started to play, then noticed I had to wait for it to download.

Cows, yes, we have cows. COWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSS!!!!


EDIT: Also, if you look on his to do list, you will notice that SURVIVAL MULTIPLAYER IS THE NEXT TO DO!


----------



## Gnome

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> I started to play, then noticed I had to wait for it to download.
> 
> Cows, yes, we have cows. COWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, if you look on his to do list, you will notice that SURVIVAL MULTIPLAYER IS THE NEXT TO DO!


WELL HERP DE *censored.3.0*ING DERP.


----------



## «Jack»

YES YES YES!

I found another bunch of diamonds. Never again will I risk them.


----------



## Mino

I found a really cool mountain valley thinger... and built some cool stuff in it.  However, I managed to die while building a bridge really high up, and since I traveled God-knows-how-far to get to the spot, I couldn't find my way back.  I got the size of the save file up to 20mb trying to locate the right area.  No luck.  Oh well.


----------



## Gnome

http://www.livestream.com/mojang

Notch is streaming.

never mind, just a recording. oh well.


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> http://www.livestream.com/mojang
> 
> Notch is streaming.
> 
> never mind, just a recording. oh well.


The people.... in that chat. :x


----------



## Smugleaf

Whoa, this game looks awesome.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> Whoa, this game looks awesome.


Not only does it look awesome, it is awesome.


----------



## Smugleaf

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, this game looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does it look awesome, it is awesome.
Click to expand...

Gaah, why oh why do you need to buy it online xP


----------



## The Sign Painter

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, this game looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does it look awesome, it is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaah, why oh why do you need to buy it online xP
Click to expand...

It is only 13 bucks, it would be 20 in stores.


----------



## Smugleaf

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, this game looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does it look awesome, it is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaah, why oh why do you need to buy it online xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is only 13 bucks, it would be 20 in stores.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I don't have any way of paying online.


----------



## Pokeman

i bought it, need to get used to it. cant play it atm, my connection at home be out


----------



## Gnome

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i bought it, need to get used to it. cant play it atm, my connection at home be out


Get the client so you can play offline. Also I bumped it up to easy since I felt like killan mobs.


----------



## Pokeman

im alright, I'm stuck playing DQ anyways


----------



## Mr. L

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Gaah, why oh why do you need to buy it online xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is only 13 bucks, it would be 20 in stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but I don't have any way of paying online.
Click to expand...

Got a bank account? If you do, then just link it to a paypal account.


----------



## Mr. L

OH LAWDY I FOUND A SPIDER.


Phew, killed it, they put up a good fight, especially when you're hitting it with wool xD.


----------



## The Sign Painter

HeartGold said:
			
		

> OH LAWDY I FOUND A SPIDER.
> 
> 
> Phew, killed it, they put up a good fight, especially when you're hitting it with wool xD.


DO you not have a crafting table to make swords with? .-.


----------



## Mr. L

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH LAWDY I FOUND A SPIDER.
> 
> 
> Phew, killed it, they put up a good fight, especially when you're hitting it with wool xD.
> 
> 
> 
> DO you not have a crafting table to make swords with? .-.
Click to expand...

Yes, I do >:L, but my sword broke before from fighting creepers.


----------



## Mr. L

D-dear Lord, a creeper just blew up my house, and then when I went to get all of my items, another one came, and I tried one more time and another one blew up. I'm just going to start a new world and delete that one. Those bastards are gonna pay one of these days.


----------



## «Jack»

I finished the first building in my sky floating kingdom!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> I finished the first building in my sky kingdom!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


A little low to be a 'Sky Kingdom' don'tcha think?


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the first building in my sky kingdom!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> A little low to be a 'Sky Kingdom' don'tcha think?
Click to expand...

:l

I'm sad now. I DID THE BEST I COULD, OKAY?

EDIT: The multiplayer button was activated, but you need an invite code. I am disappoint.


----------



## Mr. L

How do you build structures in the sky?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jak said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the first building in my sky kingdom!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> A little low to be a 'Sky Kingdom' don'tcha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l
> 
> I'm sad now. I DID THE BEST I COULD, OKAY?
> 
> EDIT: The multiplayer button was activated, but you need an invite code. I am disappoint.
Click to expand...

At least that means in a few days we might be able to play with eachother.


----------



## Gnome

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the first building in my sky kingdom!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> A little low to be a 'Sky Kingdom' don'tcha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l
> 
> I'm sad now. I DID THE BEST I COULD, OKAY?
> 
> EDIT: The multiplayer button was activated, but you need an invite code. I am disappoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that means in a few days we might be able to play with eachother.
Click to expand...

next week.


----------



## «Jack»

Bamboo added
Papyrus added
Books added
Bookcases added
Clay added
Bricks added
Brick walls added
Slime added
Slimes drop green slime balls.
Chain Mail added
Milk added (right click with bucket on cow)
Cacti now only hurt when touching
Cacti only placeable on sand
Cacti have a slightly different inventory icon.
Character doesn't wave his arms around as wildly as before.


----------



## Mino

HeartGold said:
			
		

> How do you build structures in the sky?


Step 1: Build a structure on the ground.
Step 2: Remove ground.


----------



## «Jack»

I'm having a really hard time finding any clay or bamboo. But I don't want to start a new world and get rid of all my work. ;_;


----------



## Mino

Jak said:
			
		

> I'm having a really hard time finding any clay or bamboo. But I don't want to start a new world and get rid of all my work. ;_;


I don't think you can find new blocks in older worlds, or at least not in the already-explored chunks.


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> I'm having a really hard time finding any clay or bamboo. But I don't want to start a new world and get rid of all my work. ;_;


Why would you get rid of your work? You can make more than one world.


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a really hard time finding any clay or bamboo. But I don't want to start a new world and get rid of all my work. ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you get rid of your work? You can make more than one world.
Click to expand...

But once I start a new file, I always abandon the old one, so it's as good as deleting it.


----------



## Zoroua

I started a new world. ( Mostly because it's hard to find cow's clay ' bamboo and goo in my other world). Is it normal to find in a cave in a new world two chest's and a fire? Also I didn't make the chest's or fire and a i took a picture of a floating block.
Big images below in Spoiler.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## «Jack»

Zoroua said:
			
		

> I started a new world. ( Mostly because it's hard to find cow's clay ' bamboo and goo in my other world). Is it normal to find in a cave in a new world two chest's and a fire? Also I didn't make the chest's or fire and a i took a picture of a floating block.
> Big images below in Spoiler.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Floating islands are normal, and the dungeons are as well.


----------



## Zoroua

Jak said:
			
		

> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a new world. ( Mostly because it's hard to find cow's clay ' bamboo and goo in my other world). Is it normal to find in a cave in a new world two chest's and a fire? Also I didn't make the chest's or fire and a i took a picture of a floating block.
> Big images below in Spoiler.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Floating islands are normal, and the dungeons are as well.
Click to expand...

I meant the fire and chest's the just appered there when I went in the cave and i Didnt put them their and I know Floating Islands are normal.


----------



## «Jack»

Zoroua said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a new world. ( Mostly because it's hard to find cow's clay ' bamboo and goo in my other world). Is it normal to find in a cave in a new world two chest's and a fire? Also I didn't make the chest's or fire and a i took a picture of a floating block.
> Big images below in Spoiler.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Floating islands are normal, and the dungeons are as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant the fire and chest's the just appered there when I went in the cave and i Didnt put them their and I know Floating Islands are normal.
Click to expand...

The chests and mob spawners (fire) are part of dungeons.


----------



## Zoroua

Oh oK that was my first dungeon. In my old world there wern't dungons.


----------



## Zoroua

Well now i'm going to make a big floating castle.


----------



## Megamannt125

Zoroua said:
			
		

> Oh oK that was my first dungeon. In my old world there wern't dungons.


There probably was, but they are rare and usually hard to find.


----------



## Mr. L

Just found a lava pool right behind the mountain my house is on, accidentally fell in it and died. Good thing I barely had any items on me.


----------



## beehdaubs

I've been gone the past week.  

Anybody wanna fill me in on the new crafting recipes and additions to the game?


----------



## Megamannt125

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I've been gone the past week.
> 
> Anybody wanna fill me in on the new crafting recipes and additions to the game?


http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Patch_History
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting


----------



## Pokeman

how do i get it where i dont need to go online?

shouldve already asked before


----------



## Numner

So I was on Ubuntu and was so happy that I could view far fog with fancy graphics.

Came back and I couldn't view the game ;-;


----------



## The Sign Painter

pokeboy said:
			
		

> how do i get it where i dont need to go online?
> 
> shouldve already asked before


There should be a download option on the website.


----------



## AndyB

I started a new world on a friend's computer, got some really nice scenery. Alot of cave openings ready. I made a small house on the cliff side, to where I got attacked by swarms of skeletons. And a creeper decided to blow up the side of my house... that *censored.3.0*er.
Also, found a dungeon really early on... there was just an opening in some sand, and amongst it was some cobblestone. To which I knew there was a dungeon nearby, started mining a bit... mossy cobblestone. I found it in the end, some iron, alot of bread and the chest itself.

I'll get some pictures next time.


----------



## Megamannt125

Secret Update Includes:
Chickens
Powered Minecarts
Storage Minecarts
Records
What looks like a beehive or possibly a jukebox
Music Returns
Eggs

Rumors: 
Flint Arrows

ALSO
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Now your Minecarts are no longer safe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">(Not my screenshot)





</div>


----------



## AndyB

Oh God! My minecarts... D:


----------



## The Sign Painter

Whoah, the little bush thingies that fall out of trees can now be put on the ground, does this mean the ability to grow trees?


----------



## AndyB

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Whoah, the little bush thingies that fall out of trees can now be put on the ground, does this mean the ability to grow trees?


You could always do that, and yes that'll grow trees back.


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah, the little bush thingies that fall out of trees can now be put on the ground, does this mean the ability to grow trees?
> 
> 
> 
> You could always do that, and yes that'll grow trees back.
Click to expand...

Oh, I feel stupid now.


----------



## Megamannt125

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Whoah, the little bush thingies that fall out of trees can now be put on the ground, does this mean the ability to grow trees?


It's been that way since extremely early versions of minecraft... back when mobs were new and the map was limited.


----------



## Gnome

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Whoah, the little bush thingies that fall out of trees can now be put on the ground, does this mean the ability to grow trees?


pffffffffffffhahahahaha


----------



## Megamannt125

The rumor I heard was true, tested it myself. Arrows can only be made using flint now.


----------



## The Sign Painter

YES! I AM IN THE MULTIPLAYER SERVER!

But all the trees are gone. :S


And now Sean is here. 8D


----------



## Gnome

Got in SMP 2 hours ago, still playing. Recorded 3 videos.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Gnome said:
			
		

> Got in SMP 2 hours ago, still playing. Recorded 3 videos.


I can't get back in. :U


----------



## Gnome

Finally disconnected but I'm back with 2 videos, and like 5 screenshots.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














</div>

http://www.youtube.com/v/lmaoWj1ywQc&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/v/rBrVedvjzEo&hd=1


----------



## «Jack»

Goddammit.

Just got home from vacation, and was ready to settle in for some quality time back with my computer, so I decided to play Minecraft. And got terribly lost.
My file's now at 20 MB, I still have no idea where the hell I am, and the world previewer is being a douchebag to me. 

WHYYYYYY


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jak said:
			
		

> Goddammit.
> 
> Just got home from vacation, and was ready to settle in for some quality time back with my computer, so I decided to play Minecraft. And got terribly lost.
> My file's now at 20 MB, I still have no idea where the hell I am, and the world previewer is being a douche to me.
> 
> WHYYYYYY


But why is it so important to get back to your old home? it is nice to start fresh, then some day when you are exploring you might find your old home.

Then you are gonna be mad because you can't find the other one. :S


----------



## beehdaubs

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit.
> 
> Just got home from vacation, and was ready to settle in for some quality time back with my computer, so I decided to play Minecraft. And got terribly lost.
> My file's now at 20 MB, I still have no idea where the hell I am, and the world previewer is being a douche to me.
> 
> WHYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> But why is it so important to get back to your old home? it is nice to start fresh, then some day when you are exploring you might find your old home.
> 
> Then you are gonna be mad because you can't find the other one. :S
Click to expand...

But if he dies, he won't know where his new home is because the respawn point is going to be where his old home is :l

You're gonna need a lighthouse, Jak.  Better start building.  Maybe even a glorious road leading to your old house.


----------



## «Jack»

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit.
> 
> Just got home from vacation, and was ready to settle in for some quality time back with my computer, so I decided to play Minecraft. And got terribly lost.
> My file's now at 20 MB, I still have no idea where the hell I am, and the world previewer is being a douche to me.
> 
> WHYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> But why is it so important to get back to your old home? it is nice to start fresh, then some day when you are exploring you might find your old home.
> 
> Then you are gonna be mad because you can't find the other one. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if he dies, he won't know where his new home is because the respawn point is going to be where his old home is :l
> 
> You're gonna need a lighthouse, Jak.  Better start building.  Maybe even a glorious road leading to your old house.
Click to expand...

AND GLORIOUS IT SHALL BE.

And I want to get back to my old home as well, since I have most of my diamonds and *censored.2.0* back there.


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit.
> 
> Just got home from vacation, and was ready to settle in for some quality time back with my computer, so I decided to play Minecraft. And got terribly lost.
> My file's now at 20 MB, I still have no idea where the hell I am, and the world previewer is being a douche to me.
> 
> WHYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> But why is it so important to get back to your old home? it is nice to start fresh, then some day when you are exploring you might find your old home.
> 
> Then you are gonna be mad because you can't find the other one. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if he dies, he won't know where his new home is because the respawn point is going to be where his old home is :l
> 
> You're gonna need a lighthouse, Jak.  Better start building.  Maybe even a glorious road leading to your old house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND GLORIOUS IT SHALL BE.
> 
> And I want to get back to my old home as well, since I have most of my diamonds and *censored.2.0* back there.
Click to expand...

*1.* Make a large arrow out of dirt.
*2.* Go to Cartograph and look at the direction the arrow is facing.
*3.* Follow that general direction until you're home.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jak said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit.
> 
> Just got home from vacation, and was ready to settle in for some quality time back with my computer, so I decided to play Minecraft. And got terribly lost.
> My file's now at 20 MB, I still have no idea where the hell I am, and the world previewer is being a douche to me.
> 
> WHYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> But why is it so important to get back to your old home? it is nice to start fresh, then some day when you are exploring you might find your old home.
> 
> Then you are gonna be mad because you can't find the other one. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if he dies, he won't know where his new home is because the respawn point is going to be where his old home is :l
> 
> You're gonna need a lighthouse, Jak.  Better start building.  Maybe even a glorious road leading to your old house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND GLORIOUS IT SHALL BE.
> 
> And I want to get back to my old home as well, since I have most of my diamonds and *censored.2.0* back there.
Click to expand...

Oh, you have diamonds.

Scratch what I said.


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But if he dies, he won't know where his new home is because the respawn point is going to be where his old home is :l
> 
> You're gonna need a lighthouse, Jak.  Better start building.  Maybe even a glorious road leading to your old house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND GLORIOUS IT SHALL BE.
> 
> And I want to get back to my old home as well, since I have most of my diamonds and *censored.2.0* back there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *1.* Make a large arrow out of dirt.
> *2.* Go to Cartograph and look at the direction the arrow is facing.
> *3.* Follow that general direction until you're home.
Click to expand...

Cartograph + Mac = =C

And the world previewer get all of like 3 blocks from my spawn, then dies.


----------



## Zoroua

it's pretty hard to get into SMP it took me like 30 try's to get in today.


----------



## Numner

You need to start marking your travels with direction, clouds go north.


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> You need to start marking your travels with direction, clouds go north.


Well, hindsight's 20/20. Right now all I can do is build upwards. UPWARDS! I WILL PIERCE THE HEAVENS!


----------



## Zoroua

I got some screen shots of my new base and a Mario 8 Bit picture I made.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













</div>


----------



## «Jack»

*censored.3.0*. I fell off the top of my lighthouse while building it. Now I've got to get back to that, since I have around 30 gold bars, 64 Iron Bars, and 2 Diamonds in a chest there.

DAMN YOU CARTOGRAPH. I wish there was a Mac version.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jak said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*. I fell off the top of my lighthouse while building it. Now I've got to get back to that, since I have around 30 gold bars, 64 Iron Bars, and 2 Diamonds in a chest there.
> 
> DAMN YOU CARTOGRAPH. I wish there was a Mac version.


Put ladders as you climb up them.


----------



## «Jack»

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0*. I fell off the top of my lighthouse while building it. Now I've got to get back to that, since I have around 30 gold bars, 64 Iron Bars, and 2 Diamonds in a chest there.
> 
> DAMN YOU CARTOGRAPH. I wish there was a Mac version.
> 
> 
> 
> Put ladders as you climb up them.
Click to expand...

Fell off the side. I had ladders up in the middle, I was building on top to make it faster.


----------



## Mino

Zoroua said:
			
		

> I got some screen shots of my new base and a Mario 8 Bit picture I made.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your castle reminds me a lot of mine:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pokeman

wow i need to play this game more. I'm building a tower, guess i can build a road connecting the top to other points.


----------



## Mr. L

My idiot cousin wants me to pirate it for him >_>.


----------



## The Sign Painter

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> My idiot cousin wants me to pirate it for him >_>.


It isn't hard to pirate. :L


----------



## AndyB

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idiot cousin wants me to pirate it for him >_>.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hard to pirate. :L
Click to expand...

Still doesn't mean it's right ya fruit. 
Arrrr... booty, and other such pirate-y sayings.


----------



## Mr. L

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idiot cousin wants me to pirate it for him >_>.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hard to pirate. :L
Click to expand...

He's not the sharpest tool in the box.


----------



## «Jack»

Found a cartograph tool that works on Mac!

ONWARDS TOWARDS MY LIGHTHOUSE


----------



## Mr. L

Jak said:
			
		

> Found a cartograph tool that works on Mac!
> 
> ONWARDS TOWARDS MY LIGHTHOUSE


Speaking of cartographs, when I ran the one I downloaded, it said the render was complete, but no picture appeared :L.


----------



## Pokeman

i got a lot of water, ima travel by boat and get some wood. im gonna build a path for boat


----------



## The Sign Painter

Currently I am farming cacti for Robot Overlord Castle's protection.


----------



## beehdaubs

Just built a huge lighthouse standing atop a cliff's peak.  Pics coming soon.


----------



## Tortimer

It isn't hard to pirate, but if you can't afford a $13 game, then you should not be worrying about video games.

I bought it a week or two ago and I'm loving it. Unfortunately, I ventured quite far away from home and the end result was me getting lost. I have yet to find my way back.


----------



## Mr. L

Tortimer said:
			
		

> It isn't hard to pirate, but if you can't afford a $13 game, then you should not be worrying about video games.
> 
> I bought it a week or two ago and I'm loving it. Unfortunately, I ventured quite far away from home and the end result was me getting lost. I have yet to find my way back.


Well like I said earlier, he's not that smart. Also, it's not the fact that he can't afford it, it's that he doesn't want to pay to have it.


----------



## Megamannt125

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hard to pirate, but if you can't afford a $13 game, then you should not be worrying about video games.
> 
> I bought it a week or two ago and I'm loving it. Unfortunately, I ventured quite far away from home and the end result was me getting lost. I have yet to find my way back.
> 
> 
> 
> Well like I said earlier, he's not that smart. Also, it's not the fact that he can't afford it, it's that he doesn't want to pay to have it.
Click to expand...

Let him play on your account to try it, if he still doesn't want to pay, then he's the worst kind of pirate.


----------



## Mr. L

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hard to pirate, but if you can't afford a $13 game, then you should not be worrying about video games.
> 
> I bought it a week or two ago and I'm loving it. Unfortunately, I ventured quite far away from home and the end result was me getting lost. I have yet to find my way back.
> 
> 
> 
> Well like I said earlier, he's not that smart. Also, it's not the fact that he can't afford it, it's that he doesn't want to pay to have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let him play on your account to try it, if he still doesn't want to pay, then he's the worst kind of pirate.
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt he'll like it, he calls everything "*censored.2.0*" or "crap", gets mad if a game takes a few seconds to load or if it lags. He's the equivalent of the Angry German Kid.

Now back on topic.

I got back to Minecraft after a small break and I'm currently building a house, I just finished my moat which is 3 blocks deep, so no more creeper incidents will happen, I probably won't fill it with water/lava.


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hard to pirate, but if you can't afford a $13 game, then you should not be worrying about video games.
> 
> I bought it a week or two ago and I'm loving it. Unfortunately, I ventured quite far away from home and the end result was me getting lost. I have yet to find my way back.
> 
> 
> 
> Well like I said earlier, he's not that smart. Also, it's not the fact that he can't afford it, it's that he doesn't want to pay to have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let him play on your account to try it, if he still doesn't want to pay, then he's the worst kind of pirate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt he'll like it, he calls everything "*censored.2.0*" or "crap", gets mad if a game takes a few seconds to load or if it lags. He's the equivalent of the Angry German Kid.
> 
> Now back on topic.
> 
> I got back to Minecraft after a small break and I'm currently building a house, I just finished my moat which is 3 blocks deep, so no more creeper incidents will happen, I probably won't fill it with water/lava.
Click to expand...

If you don't fill it, than that's a ditch... not a moat.


----------



## Pokeman

how come i cant move? ill be moving then i cant, id had to save and quit a few time, now im done with it....


----------



## beehdaubs

Lighthouse complete.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










</div>


----------



## «Jack»

Nice, beehdaubs.

Found my way back to my lighthouse, and I found that all of my items were scattered around where I'd fallen. I made it back in time! 

Now I'm trekking back home.


----------



## «Jack»

DOUBLE ROAST


----------



## Riri

Just got the game. I built a nice little cave in the side of a mountain. Working on building some ladders so I don't have to surround it in stone every night.


----------



## AndyB

Riri said:
			
		

> Just got the game. I built a nice little cave in the side of a mountain. Working on building some ladders so I don't have to surround it in stone every night.


Keep an eye over the crafting wiki, and the wiki in general if you get stuck.


----------



## Riri

AndyB said:
			
		

> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the game. I built a nice little cave in the side of a mountain. Working on building some ladders so I don't have to surround it in stone every night.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye over the crafting wiki, and the wiki in general if you get stuck.
Click to expand...

Alright, thanks. I've been doing pretty good so far, haven't found much ore though. I recently found a cave near my house however, so I'm hoping for some ore in there. I'm using a stone pickaxe, should that be fine? At this point I'm more worried about creepers than anything else due to the fact that one decided to come over and blow a hole into the front of my cave yesterday. I have plenty of cobblestone though, so rebuilding isn't a problem.


----------



## Mino

Riri said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the game. I built a nice little cave in the side of a mountain. Working on building some ladders so I don't have to surround it in stone every night.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye over the crafting wiki, and the wiki in general if you get stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, thanks. I've been doing pretty good so far, haven't found much ore though. I recently found a cave near my house however, so I'm hoping for some ore in there. I'm using a stone pickaxe, should that be fine? At this point I'm more worried about creepers than anything else due to the fact that one decided to come over and blow a hole into the front of my cave yesterday. I have plenty of cobblestone though, so rebuilding isn't a problem.
Click to expand...

The stone pickaxe is fine for iron ore.  You'll need an iron pickaxe for gold, diamond, and redstone.

Also, I believe spiders can climb ladders, but I think the ladder shafts have to be larger than 1 block.  I don't know for sure, as I play on peaceful like a *censored.8.3*.


----------



## Entei Slider

I've been getting interested by this talk of "minecraft" and I have a question.
I know the game costs money but is there a free demo? If not since the game is still in alpha/beta if I buy it right now will it auto update to the full version without extra payment. Or am I just misunderstanding it and its already totally complete.


----------



## Mr. L

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I've been getting interested by this talk of "minecraft" and I have a question.
> I know the game costs money but is there a free demo? If not since the game is still in alpha/beta if I buy it right now will it auto update to the full version without extra payment. Or am I just misunderstanding it and its already totally complete.


There is no trial of survival mode, but you could play on creative mode, but you don't get anywhere near the full experience of the game. If you buy the game at any given time, it will always update itself.


----------



## Entei Slider

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting interested by this talk of "minecraft" and I have a question.
> I know the game costs money but is there a free demo? If not since the game is still in alpha/beta if I buy it right now will it auto update to the full version without extra payment. Or am I just misunderstanding it and its already totally complete.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no trial of survival mode, but you could play on creative mode, but you don't get anywhere near the full experience of the game. If you buy the game at any given time, it will always update itself.
Click to expand...

Awesome. And do you have to pay with paypal or can you pay with credit card/cash


----------



## Mr. L

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting interested by this talk of "minecraft" and I have a question.
> I know the game costs money but is there a free demo? If not since the game is still in alpha/beta if I buy it right now will it auto update to the full version without extra payment. Or am I just misunderstanding it and its already totally complete.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no trial of survival mode, but you could play on creative mode, but you don't get anywhere near the full experience of the game. If you buy the game at any given time, it will always update itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. And do you have to pay with paypal or can you pay with credit card/cash
Click to expand...

You can pay with MasterCard, American Express, Visa, or Paypal.


----------



## Entei Slider

Awesome thanks Lawl :3...


----------



## Mr. L

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Awesome thanks Lawl :3...


Always happy to help somebody trying to get Minecraft, it took me 2 weeks of trying so many methods :/.


----------



## Riri

Actually, there is a free survival mode which is a very early version of it. It can be found here


----------



## Pokeman

some1 tell me the difference for the modes? like normal har, so on.


id look it up but im haveing a cookout, thought id ask now so i wouldnt have to wait for answer when i wanna play


----------



## Mr. L

pokeboy said:
			
		

> some1 tell me the difference for the modes? like normal har, so on.
> 
> 
> id look it up but im haveing a cookout, thought id ask now so i wouldnt have to wait for answer when i wanna play


That's the difficulty, not the modes, and the difference is just just the amount of mobs that spawn.


----------



## Mino

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some1 tell me the difference for the modes? like normal har, so on.
> 
> 
> id look it up but im haveing a cookout, thought id ask now so i wouldnt have to wait for answer when i wanna play
> 
> 
> 
> That's the difficulty, not the modes, and the difference is just just the amount of mobs that spawn.
Click to expand...

Yep, and "peaceful" is the one where no monsters spawn.


----------



## Megamannt125

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some1 tell me the difference for the modes? like normal har, so on.
> 
> 
> id look it up but im haveing a cookout, thought id ask now so i wouldnt have to wait for answer when i wanna play
> 
> 
> 
> That's the difficulty, not the modes, and the difference is just just the amount of mobs that spawn.
Click to expand...

No it's the amount of damage taken.


----------



## Pokeman

Mino said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some1 tell me the difference for the modes? like normal har, so on.
> 
> 
> id look it up but im haveing a cookout, thought id ask now so i wouldnt have to wait for answer when i wanna play
> 
> 
> 
> That's the difficulty, not the modes, and the difference is just just the amount of mobs that spawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and "peaceful" is the one where no monsters spawn.
Click to expand...

thought it was modes. im new



Peaceful might be for me, i get blown up every time


gonna look up the things to see wut which 1 does


----------



## Mr. L

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some1 tell me the difference for the modes? like normal har, so on.
> 
> 
> id look it up but im haveing a cookout, thought id ask now so i wouldnt have to wait for answer when i wanna play
> 
> 
> 
> That's the difficulty, not the modes, and the difference is just just the amount of mobs that spawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's the amount of damage taken.
Click to expand...

Oh, I never knew that.


----------



## Pokeman

made a few iron pickaxes.


i think my controls are messed up, i keep changing the controls to see if it helped, i think i made it worse...


----------



## Mr. L

I just made small farm inside of a cave that allows animals to get it but not get out. I first saw a pig in there and named him Oinkers, then another pig came and I named him Bob. I was building a mini house for them when suddenly a creeper jumped into it! I pushed Oinkers and Bob away from the house so they don't get harmed, and built the walls very tall to contain the creeper. now I have a creeper pet that I named Erving .


----------



## beehdaubs

The official release of MP survival is coming either today or tomorrow.  I'm excited.


----------



## Mr. L

Oh crap Bob escaped! D: But I got a skeleton!


----------



## Mr. L

Dear Lord, Erving exploded while Oinkers was inside the box ;-;, but I did find a hen and called him Henry.

*sigh* Now my farm is empty and damaged. *sets to Peaceful*


----------



## «Jack»

Found a Youtube tutorial for a trap that drowns mobs and sends their items to a single point in the water. Constructing it now.


----------



## Mr. L

I just struck silver for the first time


----------



## «Jack»

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> I just struck gold for the first time


I wish there were more uses for gold besides just making blocks out of it. Right now it's pointless beyond making thrones or idols.


----------



## Mr. L

Jak said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just struck gold for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there were more uses for gold besides just making blocks out of it. Right now it's pointless beyond making thrones or idols.
Click to expand...

You can make equipment and tools out of it as well.

But I realized it wasn't gold, just silver. But this is the first time I've ever mined a material that isn't that stone used for torches.


----------



## Gnome

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> I just struck silver for the first time


That's not silver, that's iron. And really? For the first time? I find iron within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## «Jack»

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just struck gold for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there were more uses for gold besides just making blocks out of it. Right now it's pointless beyond making thrones or idols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can make equipment and tools out of it as well.
> 
> But I realized it wasn't gold, just silver. But this is the first time I've ever mined a material that isn't that stone used for torches.
Click to expand...

Gold tools are as strong as wood.
Which makes them pretty much worthless.


----------



## Mr. L

Wait a minute, when I mine that redstone stuff, I never get it, it just disappears. Anybody know why?

@Jak: What about the equips? Nevermid, gold sucks for tools and equips. At least you can make golden apples.

I still haven't found a use for the meat pigs drop, I have like 15 of them.


----------



## «Jack»

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, when I mine that redstone stuff, I never get it, it just disappears. Anybody know why?
> 
> @Jak: What about the equips? Nevermid, gold sucks for tools and equips. At least you can make golden apples.
> 
> I still haven't found a use for the meat pigs drop, I have like 15 of them.


You need to use an iron pickaxe or better for gold, redstone, and diamond.


----------



## Mr. L

Jak said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, when I mine that redstone stuff, I never get it, it just disappears. Anybody know why?
> 
> @Jak: What about the equips? Nevermid, gold sucks for tools and equips. At least you can make golden apples.
> 
> I still haven't found a use for the meat pigs drop, I have like 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to use an iron pickaxe or better for gold, redstone, and diamond.
Click to expand...

I see. I guess I'll use my iron for tools. But I still don't know what to do with all of that damn bacon.


----------



## Psychonaut

eet ur bacun.

can you do that in minecraft?  (doesn't play)


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> eet ur bacun.
> 
> can you do that in minecraft?  (doesn't play)


Yep. That's its only use.


----------



## Riri

You can cook it in the furnace too. Dunno if it makes it heal more, but I usually do that.
EDIT: Raw pork heals 1.5 hearts. Grilled Pork heals 4 hearts.


----------



## Pokeman

after 2 hours of just digging straight underground(mah 3rd time in the last few days) i finally struck lava, theres a lot of gold, im currently chipping around the lave, gulp, to see if i can find some more rare things. i think i made a light house? if  not o well 

i would had missed the lava by a long shot.

i made a path like stairs just goin straight down, and way down i got bored so i started mining coal that i missed, dont mine coal, and the first i it and a big room opened up, now theres gold


----------



## Megamannt125

Until you get a good amount of iron, I wouldn't use the Iron Pickaxe too much, just use it when you see Redstone or Diamond, then use Stone Pickaxe for everything else.


----------



## «Jack»

I can't figure out how to do reskinning on a Mac. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Pokeman

gotten like 4 diamonds, a lot of iron, and like 20 10 gold, im done for a little bit. found a lot of redstones to, should go on youtube or something to see how that works.


----------



## The Sign Painter

So I was just mining straight down, had some dirt for when I get to the bottom so I could get back up. I had just found some redstone (16) and was with my nice iron pick axe. I dug through the bottom of the map and died. :L


----------



## Pokeman

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> So I was just mining straight down, had some dirt for when I get to the bottom so I could get back up. I had just found some redstone (16) and was with my nice iron pick axe. I dug through the bottom of the map and died. :L


almost happened to me,i didnt dig straight straight down, i covered it up


----------



## Gnome

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> So I was just mining straight down, had some dirt for when I get to the bottom so I could get back up. I had just found some redstone (16) and was with my nice iron pick axe. I dug through the bottom of the map and died. :L


happened to me, but unlike you I kept supplies.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was just mining straight down, had some dirt for when I get to the bottom so I could get back up. I had just found some redstone (16) and was with my nice iron pick axe. I dug through the bottom of the map and died. :L
> 
> 
> 
> happened to me, but unlike you I kept supplies.
Click to expand...

I only had an iron pick axe, some stone shovels, a sword and some redstone, most of my stuff was back in Robot Overlord Castle.


----------



## Pokeman

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was just mining straight down, had some dirt for when I get to the bottom so I could get back up. I had just found some redstone (16) and was with my nice iron pick axe. I dug through the bottom of the map and died. :L
> 
> 
> 
> happened to me, but unlike you I kept supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only had an iron pick axe, some stone shovels, a sword and some redstone, most of my stuff was back in Robot Overlord Castle.
Click to expand...

got picks of your place?


----------



## The Sign Painter

pokeboy said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was just mining straight down, had some dirt for when I get to the bottom so I could get back up. I had just found some redstone (16) and was with my nice iron pick axe. I dug through the bottom of the map and died. :L
> 
> 
> 
> happened to me, but unlike you I kept supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only had an iron pick axe, some stone shovels, a sword and some redstone, most of my stuff was back in Robot Overlord Castle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got picks of your place?
Click to expand...

Not yet, I will take some later.


----------



## Pokeman

k


since i got a lot  of iron earlier im gonna add a minecart track to another, smaller, tower and so on. sounds easier than said.


----------



## Mino

Wait... since when can you dig through the bottom of the map?  The bottom of the map is indestructible bedrock/adminium.  Did you fall into a lava pit?


----------



## Gnome

Mino said:
			
		

> Wait... since when can you dig through the bottom of the map?  The bottom of the map is indestructible bedrock/adminium.  Did you fall into a lava pit?


Nope, there are holes in the adminium and it's just a blue pit of nothing that you fall into.


----------



## Mino

Gnome said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... since when can you dig through the bottom of the map?  The bottom of the map is indestructible bedrock/adminium.  Did you fall into a lava pit?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, there are holes in the adminium and it's just a blue pit of nothing that you fall into.
Click to expand...

SCARY *censored.2.0*, YO.


----------



## AndyB

I made Jackal buy it :3
Now he has it too!


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> I made Jackal buy it :3
> Now he has it too!


yay!


----------



## Mr. L

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Until you get a good amount of iron, I wouldn't use the Iron Pickaxe too much, just use it when you see Redstone or Diamond, then use Stone Pickaxe for everything else.


I know, that's what I was planning to do.


----------



## Entei Slider

Please tell me the game is still 20 dollars and didnt randomly go up in price...


----------



## Pokeman

fell in lava, lost all mah silver...

dont feel like playing anymore, and yet im drawn to the game now...


----------



## Mr. L

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Please tell me the game is still 20 dollars and didnt randomly go up in price...


It was 10$ when I got it, they already bumped up the price I guess.


----------



## Entei Slider

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me the game is still 20 dollars and didnt randomly go up in price...
> 
> 
> 
> It was 10$ when I got it, they already bumped up the price I guess.
Click to expand...

Ah ok. Thats still fine.


----------



## Mr. L

I'VE STRUCK DIAMONDS  (and by mistake, too ) It all started when I just found some redstone that I could access because it was to far away, so I tried to jump on a block in front of me to get closer, but there was a block above me that locked me from jumping. So I smashed it, then I saw tons of teal covered blocks above and yelled "DIAMONDS!"


----------



## Entei Slider

So what was everyones first kinda OH SHI- scary or awesome moment in minecraft besides trying the game. I just had mine. I had put down a work bench and tries to fill the 3x3 up with wood. I didnt have enough but when I exited the workbench all of asudden I hear "ROOOOOOAR" I was like OHSHI- and jumped on my work bench which was thankfully locked away in a dark corner.


----------



## Gnome

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> So what was everyones first kinda OH SHI- scary or awesome moment in minecraft besides trying the game. I just had mine. I had put down a work bench and tries to fill the 3x3 up with wood. I didnt have enough but when I exited the workbench all of asudden I hear "ROOOOOOAR" I was like OHSHI- and jumped on my work bench which was thankfully locked away in a dark corner.


that happens in caves and stone castles.

Mine was when I was playing and there was an update I forgot that it changes the difficulty to normal, so I was building a water slide, then I hear a "SSSSSSSSSSSSSS" turn around and there's a creeper, he explodes and I'm left with half a heart.


----------



## Pokeman

i was up on a ledge and i saw this fuzzy looking thing, turned out to be an arrow, i was killed.

thats my moment


----------



## Riri

When I first started the game I dug a little cave in the ground, left at night to get some more wood, and as I was going down the stairs a zombie jumped in front of me. I had an awesome moment just now though. I built a balcony for my mountain cave and like 5 zombies and skeletons stood at the bottom trying to get me. It was so funny watching them all burn to death when the day started.


----------



## Mr. L

How do you scoop water into the bucket? I left clicked and right clicked but no luck.


----------



## Pokeman

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> How do you scoop water into the bucket? I left clicked and right clicked but no luck.


you close enough?


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> How do you scoop water into the bucket? I left clicked and right clicked but no luck.


You need to be near a good amount of water. As in a full "block" of water.
You can make an infinite water pond, by digging a 2x2 ditch. And then filling water into oppisite corners. (Thanks to Gnome for finding that out.)


----------



## Pokeman

didnt know that, im always near large amounts of water


----------



## Riri

Whoa, I backed into my cave just a minute ago and heard a huge roar. There's no dungeons/big caves either. I guess I have an invisible monster infestation. Scared the crap out of me though.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you scoop water into the bucket? I left clicked and right clicked but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be near a good amount of water. As in a full "block" of water.
> You can make an infinite water pond, by digging a 2x2 ditch. And then filling water into oppisite corners. (Thanks to Gnome for finding that out.)
Click to expand...

Still won't work.


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you scoop water into the bucket? I left clicked and right clicked but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be near a good amount of water. As in a full "block" of water.
> You can make an infinite water pond, by digging a 2x2 ditch. And then filling water into oppisite corners. (Thanks to Gnome for finding that out.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still won't work.
Click to expand...

Then you're doing it wrong.
You just need to right click on the water and you'll pick it up, same to drop it.


----------



## Riri

I just loaded up Classic and this happened:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
wat.


----------



## beehdaubs

Riri said:
			
		

> I just loaded up Classic and this happened:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> wat.


You need 3D glasses to play that.  Just go back to normal mode.


----------



## «Jack»

Made my mob drownin' item collectin' machine:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I've also got a 3D Dot Game Heroes skin running.


----------



## Schnookumnookum

I might start playing this soon.


----------



## Riri

Jak said:
			
		

> Made my mob drownin' item collectin' machine:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I've also got a 3D Dot Game Heroes skin running.


That's pretty awesome. Do you have a link to a tutorial or did you make it yourself?


----------



## «Jack»

Riri said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made my mob drownin' item collectin' machine:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I've also got a 3D Dot Game Heroes skin running.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty awesome. Do you have a ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzAofFVTTGQ
Click to expand...


----------



## Pokeman

so when they hit the water they drown? then what ever item they have go to the center?


----------



## «Jack»

pokeboy said:
			
		

> so when they hit the water they drown? then what ever item they have go to the center?


Water currents force them down, or in the case of spiders, they sit there like morons. The opening on the bottom is only one block high, so the other mobs are forced to the bottom. They then drop their items, which all float to a fixed point in the center.


----------



## Pokeman

Jak said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when they hit the water they drown? then what ever item they have go to the center?
> 
> 
> 
> Water currents force them down, or in the case of spiders, they sit there like morons. The opening on the bottom is only one block high, so the other mobs are forced to the bottom. They then drop their items, which all float to a fixed point in the center.
Click to expand...

tutorial didnt make it clear. thanks, might go and make


----------



## Mr. L

Oh great, now I'm lost and the cartograph doesn't work.

Edit: Nevermind, works again, routing a way back home to where I shall build my moat.


----------



## Pokeman

ive been playing Classic, Zombie hunt thing, where you try not to get zombiefiedm efing fun lol


----------



## beehdaubs

MP SURVIVAL IS OUT.  SEAN GET A SERVER UP OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Mr. L

How do you start a server?


----------



## Riri

I got on SMP for a few minutes. It was pretty cool, but buggy as hell. I understand why, and I don't mind too much. Someone set like every tree on fire, and it made a lot of lag though, so I left.


----------



## Gnome

yeah yeah I'm trying daubs.


----------



## Gnome

99.30.168.68

try connecting to that IP.


----------



## Gnome

5.133.139.135 can someone try that out?


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> 5.133.139.135 can someone try that out?


I'm on it.
EDIT: Not working for me.


----------



## Pokeman

im tired of this every minuet that im playing my character freezes, id have to save and quit then get back on


----------



## «Jack»

I'm working on mining diamond for a project of mine. I've got a texture edit going that's wonderful for finding it easily.


----------



## Pokeman

Jak said:
			
		

> I'm working on mining diamond for a project of mine. I've got a texture edit going that's wonderful for finding it easily.


whats that?


----------



## «Jack»

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on mining diamond for a project of mine. I've got a texture edit going that's wonderful for finding it easily.
> 
> 
> 
> whats that?
Click to expand...

The stone and gravel are transparent, and diamonds are a bright shade of orange.


----------



## Pokeman

Jak said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on mining diamond for a project of mine. I've got a texture edit going that's wonderful for finding it easily.
> 
> 
> 
> whats that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stone and gravel are transparent, and diamonds are a bright shade of orange.
Click to expand...

how do you get it like that?


----------



## «Jack»

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on mining diamond for a project of mine. I've got a texture edit going that's wonderful for finding it easily.
> 
> 
> 
> whats that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stone and gravel are transparent, and diamonds are a bright shade of orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you get it like that?
Click to expand...

Extracting minecraft.jar, then replacing terrain.png with a custom image.


----------



## Pokeman

Jak said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The stone and gravel are transparent, and diamonds are a bright shade of orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you get it like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extracting minecraft.jar, then replacing terrain.png with a custom image.
Click to expand...

dont know what that is, o well


----------



## «Jack»

I found a dungeon. And inside were two chests. Containing four saddles.

This is my happiest day of Minecraft ever.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jak said:
			
		

> I found a dungeon. And inside were two chests. Containing four saddles.
> 
> This is my happiest day of Minecraft ever.


Now you can ride a pig that is uncontrollable! Yay!!!!

Don't you wish you could have received a record instead?


----------



## «Jack»

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a dungeon. And inside were two chests. Containing four saddles.
> 
> This is my happiest day of Minecraft ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can ride a pig that is uncontrollable! Yay!!!!
> 
> Don't you wish you could have received a record instead?
Click to expand...

I AM RIDING A PIG. WHY WOULD I NEED MUSIC?


----------



## Pokeman

so complicated


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a dungeon. And inside were two chests. Containing four saddles.
> 
> This is my happiest day of Minecraft ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can ride a pig that is uncontrollable! Yay!!!!
> 
> Don't you wish you could have received a record instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I AM RIDING A PIG. WHY WOULD I NEED MUSIC?
Click to expand...

best statement I've heard all my life.


----------



## Mino

I actually spent some time playing this on normal.  The game is more fun, although in the end I enjoy building things more than anything else.


----------



## Pokeman

ok how to change my characters skin? i looked it up and nothing


----------



## Riri

pokeboy said:
			
		

> ok how to change my characters skin? i looked it up and nothing


Under preferences on the home page. There's a whole bunch of a skins here that you can download. The up arrow also directly uploads them to Minecraft.


----------



## Mr. L

Riri said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok how to change my characters skin? i looked it up and nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Under preferences on the home page. There's a whole bunch of a skins here that you can download. The up arrow also directly uploads them to Minecraft.
Click to expand...

Yup, thats the site I got "ze fanciest creeper" skin from, beats the other creeper skins by a longshot.


----------



## Gnome

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a dungeon. And inside were two chests. Containing four saddles.
> 
> This is my happiest day of Minecraft ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can ride a pig that is uncontrollable! Yay!!!!
> 
> Don't you wish you could have received a record instead?
Click to expand...

But... those aren't rare.


----------



## Gnome

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok how to change my characters skin? i looked it up and nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Under preferences on the home page. There's a whole bunch of a skins here that you can download. The up arrow also directly uploads them to Minecraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, thats the site I got "ze fanciest creeper" skin from, beats the other creeper skins by a longshot.
Click to expand...

if it has a suit, then everyone uses that skin and you're unoriginal.
ahhuehueehau


----------



## Pokeman

wel, apparently now im lavaman , thanks guys for the help

i also downloaded the custom client, by myself <.<. im getting better


----------



## Pokeman

Jak said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The stone and gravel are transparent, and diamonds are a bright shade of orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you get it like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extracting minecraft.jar, then replacing terrain.png with a custom image.
Click to expand...

nvm,


is there a link on to how you got that information? im just bored


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok how to change my characters skin? i looked it up and nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Under preferences on the home page. There's a whole bunch of a skins here that you can download. The up arrow also directly uploads them to Minecraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, thats the site I got "ze fanciest creeper" skin from, beats the other creeper skins by a longshot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it has a suit, then everyone uses that skin and you're unoriginal.
> ahhuehueehau
Click to expand...

Funny how you say that when I've played on over 50 servers and never saw somebody using a skin with a suit.

Aheueueueue.


----------



## Gnome

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deephere that you can download. The up arrow also directly uploads them to Minecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, thats the site I got "ze fanciest creeper" skin from, beats the other creeper skins by a longshot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it has a suit, then everyone uses that skin and you're unoriginal.
> ahhuehueehau
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you say that when I've played on over 50 servers and never saw somebody using a skin with a suit.
> 
> Aheueueueue.
Click to expand...

Really? I've already seen like 5 people with the skin. Even beehdaubs. :V


----------



## beehdaubs

Gnome said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deephere
> 
> 
> 
> if it has a suit, then everyone uses that skin and you're unoriginal.
> ahhuehueehau
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you say that when I've played on over 50 servers and never saw somebody using a skin with a suit.
> 
> Aheueueueue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I've already seen like 5 people with the skin. Even beehdaubs. :V
Click to expand...

I love this skin.


----------



## Megamannt125

My suit skin is superior.





Can you guess what it is?


----------



## beehdaubs

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> My suit skin is superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what it is?


>view image location
>Slenderman.png

I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's a slenderman skin.


----------



## Megamannt125

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suit skin is superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> >view image location
> >Slenderman.png
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's a slenderman skin.
Click to expand...

Cheater.


----------



## AndyB

Oh man I love just sailing off somewhere.


----------



## «Jack»

Hehehehehe~
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> Hehehehehe~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


waste of TNT bro.

TNT is much much much better if you dig it inside the ground, not above it.


----------



## AndyB

So I found this large cavern today, went really far down. So I grabbed my gear and began the decent.
Long story short, plenty of iron, couple gold, lots of coal and 7 diamonds. *7!* =D


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> So I found this large cavern today, went really far down. So I grabbed my gear and began the decent.
> Long story short, plenty of iron, couple gold, lots of coal and 7 diamonds. *7!* =D


make dem pickaxes. also back up your save and put it on a drive.


----------



## Gnome

hey miners we got ourselves a server, now this will remain private. so if you want it send up a PM.


----------



## «Jack»

This is made of win:
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=20201


----------



## Mr. L

Jak said:
			
		

> Hehehehehe~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


How'd you get so much gunpowder!?


----------



## Gnome

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you get so much gunpowder!?
Click to expand...

he downloaded the file he posted about.


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you get so much gunpowder!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he downloaded the file he posted about.
Click to expand...

Oh, I see.


----------



## Gnome

so, who wants to play?


----------



## Mr. L

+Sean said:
			
		

> so, who wants to play?


Creative or SMP?


----------



## Pokeman

ill play, on wut


----------



## Gnome

SMP.


----------



## AndyB

So Jackal was testing out the server things.. and well, safe to say TBT can have a second server/Frosty 1.
We'll sort out all the details soon, me and Jackal are going to have a roam around, find a good spot etc.


----------



## Riri

Update t'day. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> SMP has Day and Night. Pigs and sheep spawn in SMP but as of now can't be killed by the player. Fences can be made by crafting sticks in a 3x2 rectangle. They're considered 1 block high, but you can't jump over 'em. Milk can now be emptied from buckets. </div>


----------



## AndyB

So I've started a new file on the old Minecraft.
It's going pretty well so far, starting out on Normal. Getting my gear together for the next big push towards somewhere where I want to hold up for the coming nights. (for the most part now, it's in the side of a cliff)


----------



## «Jack»

I've recently started up a new file on hard, as I used to play on Peaceful. I got a record from a creeper after a skeleton killed it. :3


----------



## AndyB

Set up a great new base camp, in the side of a mountain. Got a nice view of the valley, which has plenty of caves to find some good things in (hopefully).
I'll post pictures/a video soon.


----------



## Mino

I'm building an aqueduct.  One of several ambitious building plans I have in the back of my mind.


----------



## AndyB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWErCKEiRlc
What I'm calling home for now.


----------



## Pokeman

I got a cave that I'm currently excavating, might make my base there. Just need help with getting back to it.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Nice house, Andy. Never would have thought to make beds using half steps.


----------



## Cottonball

I seriously dont even know what it is.


----------



## «Jack»

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> I seriously dont even know what it is.


Well then there's no need to boost your post count in here.


----------



## Cottonball

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously dont even know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then there's no need to boost your post count in here.
Click to expand...

I was wondering if someone would explain.


----------



## AndyB

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously dont even know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then there's no need to boost your post count in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering if someone would explain.
Click to expand...

Then you could have actually asked, rather than posting like a goon.

http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Gameplay 
There, that'll help.


----------



## AndyB

Aaaaggghhh! Raging so much. I was just going around the new cave I have near my base... and I fell into deep lava and died! sdsagdfhbsgfibnxsrgf 
I lost all my stuff. My Iron, diamonds... god dammit! AND I don't even know where I went to get there. *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## crazyredd45

So you have to pay

like you do on runescape, club penguin and much more


----------



## AndyB

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I don't see it. =(


----------



## crazyredd45

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it. =(
Click to expand...

What, your meant to see something?


----------



## AndyB

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it. =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, your meant to see something?
Click to expand...

Did you even read that?


----------



## Mino

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


yo man das a chiggun!


----------



## crazyredd45

o..h.., i've read it but i can't see anything


----------



## «Jack»

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


HIM.


----------



## Mr. L

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Old'd.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it. =(
Click to expand...

Make sure you have the image maximised (open it in a new tab/window and increase the size) and then look slightly to the left of the cursor.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously dont even know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then there's no need to boost your post count in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering if someone would explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you could have actually asked, rather than posting like a goon.
> 
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Gameplay
> There, that'll help.
Click to expand...

or just read the first post, really..

that story made me creepy'd.  and I think i see him just past the mountain or something.  on the side of it, or wtv.


----------



## «Jack»

I'm trying to build a minecart station currently. I've got a holding loop + booster and a player detection system, but making a flashing "minecart ready" light isn't going well. The torch keeps burning out.


----------



## Mr. L

http://www.livestream.com/minecrafterryday/video?clipId=pla_30d1b597-bc86-45c5-83d6-30527e2fd85e

Skip to about the last minute or two.

Looks like somebody just replaced the texture pack and made 2 custom blocks to represent that ghost thing and before streaming it he put those 2 blocks there and just happened to "stumble upon it"


----------



## The Sign Painter

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> So you have to pay
> 
> like you do on runescape, club penguin and much more


You pay a one time fee, and then you can play on any computer that can run it.


----------



## VantagE

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> http://www.livestream.com/minecrafterryday/video?clipId=pla_30d1b597-bc86-45c5-83d6-30527e2fd85e
> 
> Skip to about the last minute or two.
> 
> Looks like somebody just replaced the texture pack and made 2 custom blocks to represent that ghost thing and before streaming it he put those 2 blocks there and just happened to "stumble upon it"


Lol that last part made me laugh.


----------



## «Jack»

My minecart station is complete! I may be adding destination switches later, if I build any more stations. But for right now, it goes down into my mine, with a call button, cart return, and runaway cart control.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> My minecart station is complete! I may be adding destination switches later, if I build any more stations. But for right now, it goes down into my mine, with a call button, cart return, and runaway cart control.


Sounds pretty good. I really want to see this.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My minecart station is complete! I may be adding destination switches later, if I build any more stations. But for right now, it goes down into my mine, with a call button, cart return, and runaway cart control.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good. I really want to see this.
Click to expand...

I'll post a few pictures and maybe a video if I can get it working once I tidy things up a bit. (i.e. getting rid of all the cobblestone)


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My minecart station is complete! I may be adding destination switches later, if I build any more stations. But for right now, it goes down into my mine, with a call button, cart return, and runaway cart control.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good. I really want to see this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post a few pictures and maybe a video if I can get it working once I tidy things up a bit. (i.e. getting rid of all the cobblestone)
Click to expand...

Nice man! Looking forward to it. I'm interested in the cart return thing.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone know any free screen capture programs that'd work on mac? Conveying this in pictures isn't really working.

Uploading pics now.


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
My minecart station! It leads to my mine currently. There's a call button in that little indent that's wired to let a cart out of the holding loop when it's pressed.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
The holding loop. The bottom right piece of track leads from the runaway cart return, which I'll cover later.The other exit leads to the call button. There's also a wooden pressure plate that is wired to the flashing indicator lights.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
The indicator lights. These flash when there's a cart in the holding loop.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Runaway cart return. A minecart with something in it will trigger the stone pressure plate, which will allow it to leave to the mines. An empty cart doesn't hit the switch, and is routed back to the holding loop.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> Track back to the holding loop from the runaway cart return.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> A break pad for arrivals. This stops the cart long enough for you to get out, then the wooden pressure plate being triggered calls a booster cart from another loop to send it back to the holding loop.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
The break pad loop, wired to the wooden pressure plate on the brake.


----------



## Marcus

-Jack- said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My minecart station! It leads to my mine currently. There's a call button in that little indent that's wired to let a cart out of the holding loop when it's pressed.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> The holding loop. The bottom right piece of track leads from the runaway cart return, which I'll cover later.The other exit leads to the call button. There's also a wooden pressure plate that is wired to the flashing indicator lights.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> The indicator lights. These flash when there's a cart in the holding loop.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Runaway cart return. A minecart with something in it will trigger the stone pressure plate, which will allow it to leave to the mines. An empty cart doesn't hit the switch, and is routed back to the holding loop.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> Track back to the holding loop from the runaway cart return.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> A break pad for arrivals. This stops the cart long enough for you to get out, then the wooden pressure plate being triggered calls a booster cart from another loop to send it back to the holding loop.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> The break pad loop, wired to the wooden pressure plate on the brake.


All I can say is I certainly wouldn't have the patience to do that, that's awsome!


----------



## Mino

-Jack- said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My minecart station! It leads to my mine currently. There's a call button in that little indent that's wired to let a cart out of the holding loop when it's pressed.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> The holding loop. The bottom right piece of track leads from the runaway cart return, which I'll cover later.The other exit leads to the call button. There's also a wooden pressure plate that is wired to the flashing indicator lights.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> The indicator lights. These flash when there's a cart in the holding loop.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Runaway cart return. A minecart with something in it will trigger the stone pressure plate, which will allow it to leave to the mines. An empty cart doesn't hit the switch, and is routed back to the holding loop.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> Track back to the holding loop from the runaway cart return.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> A break pad for arrivals. This stops the cart long enough for you to get out, then the wooden pressure plate being triggered calls a booster cart from another loop to send it back to the holding loop.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> The break pad loop, wired to the wooden pressure plate on the brake.


That's... impressive.  You've mastered several different things of which I only have a basic understanding.


----------



## Jas0n

Minecraft is becoming so much like Garry's Mod X_x


----------



## «Jack»

Thanks, guys. It took me a while to figure out all the booster/loop stuff, but it's not that hard once you get the hang of it.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Minecraft is becoming so much like Garry's Mod X_x


Sandbox games. But not quite like Gmod.

@Jack, that was damn impressive. Well done sir.


----------



## Psychonaut

jack just put the mine in minecraft.

oh god bad puns.


----------



## AndyB

So after playing a little Survival... Jackal and I went into our own little Creative server, shortly joined by Psycho.
Here's what I had made.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Marcus

AndyB said:
			
		

> So after playing a little Survival... Jackal and I went into our own little Creative server, shortly joined by Psycho.
> Here's what I had made.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


That's one nifty statue!

I'd get this game, if I didn't already have too many to play as it is.


----------



## Riri

Anyone up for SMP/Creative? I r bored.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> So after playing a little Survival... Jackal and I went into our own little Creative server, shortly joined by Psycho.
> Here's what I had made.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


O SH-

didn't even tell me you was takin the pictshur. 

the game is free in the mode that the picture was taken, it's only for the "real" game that you have to pay.  the real one has enemies and crafting and animals and stuff.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone have any ideas as to how a destination selector would work? I'm thinking that it'd have to be some switches on a loop, since I'm a little pressed for space in the main station. Although that would only be one-way... X_X


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone have any ideas as to how a destination selector would work? I'm thinking that it'd have to be some switches on a loop, since I'm a little pressed for space in the main station. Although that would only be one-way... X_X


you mean like a train station or something?

Is there a way to join tracks at one space/block?  you could have two lanes, one for going and one for coming, and simply make both lanes converge into one, so that the carts coming would go into the queue, but so that the carts going would still be leaving from that track.

o
|\
| |
| |
|/
o

something crudely like that, with circles being the keeping loop, queue, what have you, and the converging happening at the two spaces touching the loop.

i think.  Psychonaut has no clue.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> So after playing a little Survival... Jackal and I went into our own little Creative server, shortly joined by Psycho.
> Here's what I had made.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Did you use a guide?


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas as to how a destination selector would work? I'm thinking that it'd have to be some switches on a loop, since I'm a little pressed for space in the main station. Although that would only be one-way... X_X
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like a train station or something?
> 
> Is there a way to join tracks at one space/block?  you could have two lanes, one for going and one for coming, and simply make both lanes converge into one, so that the carts coming would go into the queue, but so that the carts going would still be leaving from that track.
> 
> o
> |\
> | |
> | |
> |/
> o
> 
> something crudely like that, with circles being the keeping loop, queue, what have you, and the converging happening at the two spaces touching the loop.
> 
> i think.  Psychonaut has no clue.
Click to expand...

Nah, I've got my station. I mean like if you hit button A, then the track curves at some point to go to destination A, same with B, etc. The two main issues are making it so it doesn't block the cart's return, and so only one destination can be selected at a time. Oh, and making it fit into my existing station. =P


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas as to how a destination selector would work? I'm thinking that it'd have to be some switches on a loop, since I'm a little pressed for space in the main station. Although that would only be one-way... X_X
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like a train station or something?
> 
> Is there a way to join tracks at one space/block?  you could have two lanes, one for going and one for coming, and simply make both lanes converge into one, so that the carts coming would go into the queue, but so that the carts going would still be leaving from that track.
> 
> o
> |\
> | |
> | |
> |/
> o
> 
> something crudely like that, with circles being the keeping loop, queue, what have you, and the converging happening at the two spaces touching the loop.
> 
> i think.  Psychonaut has no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I've got my station. I mean like if you hit button A, then the track curves at some point to go to destination A, same with B, etc. The two main issues are making it so it doesn't block the cart's return, and so only one destination can be selected at a time. Oh, and making it fit into my existing station. =P
Click to expand...

the station would be the o's/queues that would keep the train there.

instead of having the track join, you could have two buttons that flip the same switch/make the same two pieces move, so that you have alternate paths.. to have three/four/more, you would just make a triangle/square/pentagon/etc, instead of two lanes, and then just ride it around like an irl train.

or something like that?  again, i dunno.


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas as to how a destination selector would work? I'm thinking that it'd have to be some switches on a loop, since I'm a little pressed for space in the main station. Although that would only be one-way... X_X
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like a train station or something?
> 
> Is there a way to join tracks at one space/block?  you could have two lanes, one for going and one for coming, and simply make both lanes converge into one, so that the carts coming would go into the queue, but so that the carts going would still be leaving from that track.
> 
> o
> |\
> | |
> | |
> |/
> o
> 
> something crudely like that, with circles being the keeping loop, queue, what have you, and the converging happening at the two spaces touching the loop.
> 
> i think.  Psychonaut has no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I've got my station. I mean like if you hit button A, then the track curves at some point to go to destination A, same with B, etc. The two main issues are making it so it doesn't block the cart's return, and so only one destination can be selected at a time. Oh, and making it fit into my existing station. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the station would be the o's/queues that would keep the train there.
> 
> instead of having the track join, you could have two buttons that flip the same switch/make the same two pieces move, so that you have alternate paths.. to have three/four/more, you would just make a triangle/square/pentagon/etc, instead of two lanes, and then just ride it around like an irl train.
> 
> or something like that?  again, i dunno.
Click to expand...

That might work for that problem. I think I've found something that might work for destinations, which is using RS NOR latches for destinations. The problem is designing a reset button that affects all of them.


----------



## «Jack»

YES! YES! YES!

I created my destination selector! Now, there are 2 buttons near the entrance which allow you to select whether you'll be traveling to the station to your east or west, with a redstone torch to indicate your selection.


----------



## Riri

Anyone up for some Creative MP? I dunno any good servers, lol.


----------



## «Jack»

HA!
I got everything to finally work in my minecart station. It's now got a destination selector with 3 available destinations, and a successful two way junction to get one to the selected destination.


----------



## The Sign Painter

-Jack- said:
			
		

> HA!
> I got everything to finally work in my minecart station. It's now got a destination selector with 3 available destinations, and a successful two way junction to get one to the selected destination.


Are you using a tutorial or are you figuring this all out by yourself? o-o

And make some videos please.


----------



## Psychonaut

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> I got everything to finally work in my minecart station. It's now got a destination selector with 3 available destinations, and a successful two way junction to get one to the selected destination.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a tutorial or are you figuring this all out by yourself? o-o
> 
> And make some videos please.
Click to expand...

this.

i am curiose


----------



## «Jack»

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> I got everything to finally work in my minecart station. It's now got a destination selector with 3 available destinations, and a successful two way junction to get one to the selected destination.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a tutorial or are you figuring this all out by yourself? o-o
> 
> And make some videos please.
Click to expand...

Figured out the whole junction thing myself, but got the destination selector from some redstone genius. 
And I don't know of any screencap programs for mac.


----------



## The Sign Painter

-Jack- said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> I got everything to finally work in my minecart station. It's now got a destination selector with 3 available destinations, and a successful two way junction to get one to the selected destination.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a tutorial or are you figuring this all out by yourself? o-o
> 
> And make some videos please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured out the whole junction thing myself, but got the destination selector from some redstone genius.
> And I don't know of any screencap programs for mac.
Click to expand...

Holy freaking crap, you are a genius.

Google, my friend.


----------



## «Jack»

Finished with some cleanup/fancying up work (signs and stuff) at the new Minecart station Alpha. Laying track to the west, looking for a nice place far away enough to establish Station Beta.


----------



## Hub12

This game looks fun. Might get it, meh.


----------



## Gnome

-Jack- said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> I got everything to finally work in my minecart station. It's now got a destination selector with 3 available destinations, and a successful two way junction to get one to the selected destination.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a tutorial or are you figuring this all out by yourself? o-o
> 
> And make some videos please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured out the whole junction thing myself, but got the destination selector from some redstone genius.
> And I don't know of any screencap programs for mac.
Click to expand...

command+shift+3


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> I got everything to finally work in my minecart station. It's now got a destination selector with 3 available destinations, and a successful two way junction to get one to the selected destination.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a tutorial or are you figuring this all out by yourself? o-o
> 
> And make some videos please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured out the whole junction thing myself, but got the destination selector from some redstone genius.
> And I don't know of any screencap programs for mac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> command+shift+3
Click to expand...

Video screencap.


----------



## «Jack»

Wheeee bump bump bump because we need some more non flamewar Minecrafty goodness.

What texture packs are you guys using, if any?
I'm using Kas' Painterly Pack, with the Customizer. I love it so much.
Still on my quest to find a good Beta Station location.


----------



## NikoKing

i would use the free version.


if I had an account  .


----------



## NikoKing

NikoKing said:
			
		

> i would use the free version.
> 
> 
> if I had an account  .


actually I do have an account.  signing in right now


----------



## «Jack»

NikoKing said:
			
		

> i would use the free version.
> 
> 
> if I had an account  .


Dang. I forgot that the server kaplooped.
You could download the client, then when it asks for an account, type in nephewjack, then some random password. When that fails, Select "play offline."
Taadaa!

EDIT: nvm


----------



## NikoKing

crap, i don't think my graphics card supports opengl. D: .


----------



## «Jack»

NikoKing said:
			
		

> crap, i don't think my graphics card supports opengl. D: .


http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=29145
Make sure using this.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I was just reading the wiki, and found a recipe for a compass.

Didn't know they existed.


----------



## Psychonaut

I didn't even sign in to play on the downloadable client/free weekend thing :/

wat.


----------



## «Jack»

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> I was just reading the wiki, and found a recipe for a compass.
> 
> Didn't know they existed.


Last Friday's update.


----------



## The Sign Painter

-Jack- said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading the wiki, and found a recipe for a compass.
> 
> Didn't know they existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday's update.
Click to expand...

Ah, pretty good idea.

Now all we need is a way to set your spawn point. Or a beacon that the compass points to.


----------



## AndyB

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading the wiki, and found a recipe for a compass.
> 
> Didn't know they existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday's update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, pretty good idea.
> 
> Now all we need is a way to set your spawn point. Or a beacon that the compass points to.
Click to expand...

A beacon wouldn't be a bad idea. To get back to your home, as not everyone stays at the spawn.


----------



## VantagE

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> I was just reading the wiki, and found a recipe for a compass.
> 
> Didn't know they existed.


Yeah Notch just put it in about... a couple of fridays ago I think? I just know it is recent.


----------



## AndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LnjSWPxJxNs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LnjSWPxJxNs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs

I *censored.3.0*ing lol'd


----------



## Pokeman

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LnjSWPxJxNs'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LnjSWPxJxNs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs
> 
> I *censored.3.0*ing lol'd


dude that sucks, good thing he recorded it


----------



## The Sign Painter

Lol'd


AND I FOUND MY FIRST DUNGEON 

But the freaking spawner doesn't want me to collect my prize, so I am having a bit of trouble. Any help?


I got my friend to download it for the weekend, but his mom started freaking out because she thought it was gonna put a virus on her computer and now she won't be able to use it yada yada yada.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Sorry for double post, but I just realized I may never go out at night again. 
EVER.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Reason</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## VantagE

Are you serious!?! They ride spiders now? Well crap... o.o


----------



## Riri

Been like that for a few weeks. Still pretty neat


----------



## AndyB

Oh god! Dem spider ridin' skeles! I've yet to see one myself.. scary stuff.


----------



## Psychonaut

i pooped a little, when i saw farren's pic. :<

and i don't even have the game.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

My brother started playing Minecraft. What is the game really about?

Blocks?


----------



## Sporge27

Ok so if I wanted to join... where do I begin...


----------



## Psychonaut

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> My brother started playing Minecraft. What is the game really about?
> 
> Blocks?


as far as i can tell, it's about surviving and building things.

it's just one big sandbox game, but you can more or less make it into whatever you want, if you have the time/patience/planning/whatever.

something like that.  youtube = lols


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ok so if I wanted to join... where do I begin...


Sadly alot of the servers are down right now due to the influx of players/freeloaders.
Most have been redirected to the forums (or at least have for me. =S)

But if it hasn't/eveything is working again.. http://minecraft.net/
Don't think you can sign up right now, but Notch will be getting to this soon.

@Lisamilitz, much like Psycho said, it's about exploring, surviving.. building!
Also, this is amusing. And worth a watch from you. (fanmade Minecraft trailer)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FaMTedT6P0I'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FaMTedT6P0I' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaMTedT6P0I</div>


----------



## Hub12

Sneaking in Minecraft for lul.


----------



## Zoroua

Dose tbt have a server? And if it dose can i have the ip.


----------



## VantagE

Don't think anyone has started a TBT server, but I bet there is someone willing to. (Though I can't get Multiplayer to work on my Mac, even though I have tried several different times.)


----------



## Zoroua

Ok if there is one they should post it.


----------



## The Sign Painter

There is a TBT server, but you must PM Gnome to get it.
This keeps people not from TBT from getting on the server, or at least I think that is why he doesn't post it.


----------



## Zoroua

Okay thanks I'll pm i guess. Well ill probably be on the server tomorrow and actually gnome can you pm the server IP to me please?


----------



## AndyB

Gnome has a server, same with my friend. Could do with working on a new map.


----------



## Sporge27

Ooo I'm caving in and buying it, I would like to get on a server though


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Building? Sounds fun o:. The trailer was cool, I'm going to start playing possibly soon. When I'm able to, at least.


----------



## Riri

So I was helping some of my friends in this one Creative server build Columbia from Bioshock. The server owner recorded it, and now the video is all over teh interwebz. Cool.


----------



## Gnome

do you guys want me to just leave the server open?


----------



## Mr. L

Damn lazy ass Notch, hasn't updated anything good for like a month and online is down.


----------



## Gnome

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Damn lazy ass Notch, hasn't updated anything good for like a month and online is down.


>hasn't updated in a month

Didn't he update like last week?


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn lazy ass Notch, hasn't updated anything good for like a month and online is down.
> 
> 
> 
> >hasn't updated in a month
> 
> Didn't he update like last week?
Click to expand...

>hasn't updated anything good for like a month


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn lazy ass Notch, hasn't updated anything good for like a month and online is down.
> 
> 
> 
> >hasn't updated in a month
> 
> Didn't he update like last week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >hasn't updated anything good for like a month
Click to expand...

Says you. Sneaking is *censored.3.0*ing useful. And with that free weekend *censored.2.0*, that *censored.3.0*ed things up due to mass traffic. Meaning he's had to deal with that instead of an update this week.
Ergo, shut up and start building something good.


----------



## Mr. L

Anybody have a TNT save for download?


----------



## Gnome

Would anyone like to play SMP with me?


----------



## Numner

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn lazy ass Notch, hasn't updated anything good for like a month and online is down.
> 
> 
> 
> >hasn't updated in a month
> 
> Didn't he update like last week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >hasn't updated anything good for like a month
Click to expand...

>problems with game other than the game

And yes Sean, I'd love to.

Forever,

*FOREVER*


----------



## Psychonaut

Numner said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn lazy ass Notch, hasn't updated anything good for like a month and online is down.
> 
> 
> 
> >hasn't updated in a month
> 
> Didn't he update like last week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >hasn't updated anything good for like a month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >problems with game other than the game
> 
> And yes Sean, I'd love to.
> 
> Forever,
> 
> *FOREVER*
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>fun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">always, i want to be with youhttp://www.youtube.com/v/8MC0G-Lbuuk&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Riri

Did the server's IP change? Can't get on. Or is it just down?


----------



## Sporge27

I'd like to get in the server 

I still can't find the diamond stuff.. though I have dug deep enough to get that redstone stuff that seems interesting.  I have also been building a huge tower, not half done, and already ion the clouds   this is in survival too


----------



## Mr. L

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Anybody have a TNT save for download?


Anybody? Or at least hacking software to get some?


----------



## Numner

So today in my new world, I couldn't find a cave close enough so I just dug a spiral staircase straight down.

I hit a cave and found diamond & iron.



So diamond isn't really that hard just go down.


----------



## Zoroua

Dose anybody want to play minecraft with me in MP or SMP it Dosen't matter for meh. XD and also my minecraft user name is Soul101.


----------



## Mr. L

Zoroua said:
			
		

> Dose anybody want to play minecraft with me in MP or SMP it Dosen't matter for meh. XD and also my minecraft user name is Soul101.


I'll play with you in SMP, what's your IP?


----------



## Zoroua

K i know 2 good server's in SMP and i don't know the tbt 1 lol and what kind of server do you want respect full and no summoning or summoning and kinda respect full?


----------



## Sporge27

Numner said:
			
		

> So today in my new world, I couldn't find a cave close enough so I just dug a spiral staircase straight down.
> 
> I hit a cave and found diamond & iron.
> 
> 
> 
> So diamond isn't really that hard just go down.


I found a hole in the world.... yeah that is how far down I went


----------



## AndyB

Finally finished making the basics of my castle..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG9fx2ekB9Q


----------



## Numner

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today in my new world, I couldn't find a cave close enough so I just dug a spiral staircase straight down.
> 
> I hit a cave and found diamond & iron.
> 
> 
> 
> So diamond isn't really that hard just go down.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a hole in the world.... yeah that is how far down I went
Click to expand...

I found like 5 diamond on a new map.

You must be unlucky (un)


----------



## Gnome

Numner said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today in my new world, I couldn't find a cave close enough so I just dug a spiral staircase straight down.
> 
> I hit a cave and found diamond & iron.
> 
> 
> 
> So diamond isn't really that hard just go down.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a hole in the world.... yeah that is how far down I went
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found like 5 diamond on a new map.
> 
> You must be unlucky (un)
Click to expand...

No you're just lucky.


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today in my new world, I couldn't find a cave close enough so I just dug a spiral staircase straight down.
> 
> I hit a cave and found diamond & iron.
> 
> 
> 
> So diamond isn't really that hard just go down.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a hole in the world.... yeah that is how far down I went
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found like 5 diamond on a new map.
> 
> You must be unlucky (un)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're just lucky.
Click to expand...

If getting lost in a cave like 4 chunks down and finding a random waterfall leading straight to the surface just when I ran out of pickaxes and coming out with 5 diamonds after all hope is lost and I made a run off sentence is lucky, then yeah I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## Sporge27

Hey so I was experimenting with making a server, and well I got it working, a friend from another state could get on and everything, weird setting stuff to go through to get it working from behind a router though 

so yeah I think I will let people from here on if you want.  Message me though, I will try to keep it up


----------



## AndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LGkkyKZVzug'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LGkkyKZVzug' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Wow.. just wow.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LGkkyKZVzug'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LGkkyKZVzug' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Wow.. just wow.


wat


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> wat


Go watch the video. |:<


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch the video. |:<
Click to expand...

What the hell do you think I was implying that to?


----------



## //RUN.exe

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch the video. |:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell do you think I was implying that to?
Click to expand...

"how do i words" - l lawliet


----------



## Pear

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LGkkyKZVzug'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LGkkyKZVzug' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Wow.. just wow.


That is the definition of too much free time.


----------



## Pear

Sorry for the double post, but how do I order this game? I clicked buy, but it takes me to a page in Swedish.


----------



## «Jack»

Pear said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but how do I order this game? I clicked buy, but it takes me to a page in Swedish.


It's just Swedish Paypal. Once you hit "buy" or whatever, it'll go back to English, I think.


----------



## Pear

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but how do I order this game? I clicked buy, but it takes me to a page in Swedish.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just Swedish Paypal. Once you hit "buy" or whatever, it'll go back to English, I think.
Click to expand...

There's a way to toggle english, never mind.


----------



## Pear

It's only available in Euros. How do I pay for it in dollars?


----------



## Numner

Pear said:
			
		

> It's only available in Euros. How do I pay for it in dollars?


It auto converts.


----------



## Pear

Put the server up please, gnome.


----------



## Gnome

Pear said:
			
		

> Put the server up please, gnome.


Ok, I'll play with you guys.

Connect with: gardengnome.redirectme.net


----------



## Mr. L

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch the video. |:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell do you think I was implying that to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "how do i words" - l lawliet
Click to expand...

That made absolutely no sense as I did not say that, you idiot.


----------



## Gnome

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think I was implying that to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "how do i words" - l lawliet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That made absolutely no sense as I did not say that, you idiot.
Click to expand...

pfhahahahahah


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> "how do i words" - l lawliet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That made absolutely no sense as I did not say that, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pfhahahahahah
Click to expand...

Auhuehuehuehue.


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That made absolutely no sense as I did not say that, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pfhahahahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auhuehuehuehue.
Click to expand...

He's not laughing with you.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> pfhahahahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auhuehuehuehue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not laughing with you.
Click to expand...

NO, REALLY?!!?
Think once in a while.


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Auhuehuehuehue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not laughing with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, REALLY?!!?
> Think once in a while.
Click to expand...

Do you not think th... yep. I didn't know. I'll do that sir.


----------



## Gnome

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Auhuehuehuehue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not laughing with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, REALLY?!!?
> Think once in a while.
Click to expand...

oh the irony.


----------



## Mino

Last page or so of replies = stupid.


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He's not laughing with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, REALLY?!!?
> Think once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the irony.
Click to expand...

Oh the irony.


----------



## AndyB

I still need to get to work on my railtracks out of the castle soon. 

@L, just leave it. God dammit.


----------



## AndyB

Double post, sue me.

http://www.minecraft.net/boo/ Oh snap!


----------



## Mr. L

Boring updates are boring :l. Not to mention they're coming out at the end of the month and he missed tons of Friday updates.


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Boring updates are boring :l. Not to mention they're coming out at the end of the month and he missed tons of Friday updates.


Well, he is in the process of creating an actual company now. Along with still fixing all the *censored.2.0* from that one free weekend.
But no, you have every right to complain that he does nothing.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring updates are boring :l. Not to mention they're coming out at the end of the month and he missed tons of Friday updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he is in the process of creating an actual company now. Along with still fixing all the *censored.2.0* from that one free weekend.
> But no, you have every right to complain that he does nothing.
Click to expand...

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring updates are boring :l. Not to mention they're coming out at the end of the month and he missed tons of Friday updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he is in the process of creating an actual company now. Along with still fixing all the *censored.2.0* from that one free weekend.
> But no, you have every right to complain that he does nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes I do.
Click to expand...

As do 85% of the Minecraft forum.

"HE SHOOLD DO HIS JOB AND DO UPDATES ALL THE TIME"


----------



## Mino

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring updates are boring :l. Not to mention they're coming out at the end of the month and he missed tons of Friday updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he is in the process of creating an actual company now. Along with still fixing all the *censored.2.0* from that one free weekend.
> But no, you have every right to complain that he does nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes I do.
Click to expand...

You know, if you're not going to acknowledge that you're being a *censored.7.2*, you might as well not reply.  At least that way you don't look like _an even bigger *censored.7.2*_.


----------



## Mr. L

*trevor said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring updates are boring :l. Not to mention they're coming out at the end of the month and he missed tons of Friday updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he is in the process of creating an actual company now. Along with still fixing all the *censored.2.0* from that one free weekend.
> But no, you have every right to complain that he does nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you're not going to acknowledge that you're being a *censored.7.2*, you might as well not reply.  At least that way you don't look like _an even bigger *censored.7.2*_.
Click to expand...

Oh the irony.


----------



## VantagE

L Lawliet = troll

Stop replying to him.


----------



## Mino

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you're not going to acknowledge that you're being a *censored.7.2*, you might as well not reply.  At least that way you don't look like _an even bigger *censored.7.2*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the irony.
Click to expand...

Such cleverness.


----------



## Numner

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Auhuehuehuehue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not laughing with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, REALLY?!!?
> Think once in a while.
Click to expand...

Oh my God, you are so bad ass.

How do I become like you?

But in other news:

I wish he would have put in birds or seasons. But atleast he's keeping the updates somewhat alive. Also, http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=48464


----------



## Psychonaut

VantagE said:
			
		

> L Lawliet = troll
> 
> Stop replying to him.


WAAAIIIT A SECOND...


----------



## AndyB

Numner said:
			
		

> I wish he would have put in birds or seasons. But atleast he's keeping the updates somewhat alive. Also, http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=48464


Oh wow. That's actually really cool.


----------



## Mr. L

VantagE said:
			
		

> L Lawliet = troll
> 
> Stop replying to him.


Aren't we smart. /sarcasm


----------



## The Sign Painter

The Halloween Update looks awesome, can't wait to fight new mobs.


----------



## fantanoice

Man I love this game! It's like heroin, but in game form.


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.youtube.com/v/mOsPkUPuJys&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## AndyB

I love you for posting those together.
And sweet, I was waiting on a picture.


----------



## Sporge27

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/mOsPkUPuJys&autoplay=1</div>


wait... what is this?


----------



## Yokie

Just started playing it offline.


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/mOsPkUPuJys&autoplay=1</div>
> 
> 
> 
> wait... what is this?
Click to expand...

Hell!
It's the Halloween "Hell" world. All info here: http://www.minecraft.net/boo/


----------



## Megamannt125

Notch is talking about some new mobs in his twitter. Such as bats and ghasts.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Notch is talking about some new mobs in his twitter. Such as bats and ghasts.


Oh god, flying mobs.

Now you will never be safe. D:


Also, Notch posted this video on his blog:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/asImTDkPWKA&feature=player_embedded</div>

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Megamannt125

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notch is talking about some new mobs in his twitter. Such as bats and ghasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, flying mobs.
> 
> Now you will never be safe. D:
> 
> 
> Also, Notch posted this video on his blog:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/asImTDkPWKA&feature=player_embedded</div>
> 
> Pretty awesome.
Click to expand...

Ghasts will be worse.
4 Blocks tall.
Immune to fire and lava.
Hell world mob.
Even Notch can't kill one.

According to Notch's description, it looks like this right now:




I imagine he isn't going to keep it just a big grey box.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notch is talking about some new mobs in his twitter. Such as bats and ghasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, flying mobs.
> 
> Now you will never be safe. D:
> 
> 
> Also, Notch posted this video on his blog:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/asImTDkPWKA&feature=player_embedded</div>
> 
> Pretty awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ghasts will be worse.
> 4 Blocks tall.
> Immune to fire and lava.
> Hell world mob.
> Even Notch can't kill one.
> 
> According to Notch's description, it looks like this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine he isn't going to keep it just a big grey box.
Click to expand...

Oh god, immune to fire and lava. D:

But at least he won't be able to fit under a small ceiling in hell.


----------



## Hub12

Finally got Minecraft. Pretty fun.


----------



## AndyB

I say, what a delightful motion picture here.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF9xMNuAfwE
Nhahaha!


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> I say, what a delightful motion picture here.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF9xMNuAfwE
> Nhahaha!


 :O no.... that is sooo sad... all that work *poof*


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:
			
		

> I say, what a delightful motion picture here.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF9xMNuAfwE
> Nhahaha!


That video's a classic.


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> I say, what a delightful motion picture here.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rF9xMNuAfwE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF9xMNuAfwE
> Nhahaha!


I lol'd.

But I kind of feel sorry for the guy. D:


----------



## Hub12

It's a bit laggy when I play Minecraft. How does I fix that?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Hub12 said:
			
		

> It's a bit laggy when I play Minecraft. How does I fix that?


Hit escape.
Go to options
Change graphics from FANCY to FAST
See how well it runs
If needed, go back into options
Click on Render Distance
and just find the one that works best, if you need to cycle through render distances mid game, just hit f.


----------



## Hub12

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit laggy when I play Minecraft. How does I fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit escape.
> Go to options
> Change graphics from FANCY to FAST
> See how well it runs
> If needed, go back into options
> Click on Render Distance
> and just find the one that works best, if you need to cycle through render distances mid game, just hit f.
Click to expand...

Thanks, it worked, more or less.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Hub12 said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit laggy when I play Minecraft. How does I fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit escape.
> Go to options
> Change graphics from FANCY to FAST
> See how well it runs
> If needed, go back into options
> Click on Render Distance
> and just find the one that works best, if you need to cycle through render distances mid game, just hit f.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, it worked, more or less.
Click to expand...

Service fee of $20.


----------



## VantagE

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit laggy when I play Minecraft. How does I fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit escape.
> Go to options
> Change graphics from FANCY to FAST
> See how well it runs
> If needed, go back into options
> Click on Render Distance
> and just find the one that works best, if you need to cycle through render distances mid game, just hit f.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, it worked, more or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Service fee of $20.
Click to expand...

psh... i would charge $50... =P


----------



## Psychonaut

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit laggy when I play Minecraft. How does I fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit escape.
> Go to options
> Change graphics from FANCY to FAST
> See how well it runs
> If needed, go back into options
> Click on Render Distance
> and just find the one that works best, if you need to cycle through render distances mid game, just hit f.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, it worked, more or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Service fee of $20.
Click to expand...

sup best buy


----------



## Hub12

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit laggy when I play Minecraft. How does I fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit escape.
> Go to options
> Change graphics from FANCY to FAST
> See how well it runs
> If needed, go back into options
> Click on Render Distance
> and just find the one that works best, if you need to cycle through render distances mid game, just hit f.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, it worked, more or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Service fee of $20.
Click to expand...

I givez you acornz.


----------



## Deleted User

yayyyyy
I love minecraft~! 8D
I often derp about online in my purple creeper skin :3
/latetotheparty


----------



## Conor

I cannot find any caves, really frustrating, I've been digging down, left, right and still nothing.


----------



## JamesBertie

Conor said:
			
		

> I cannot find any caves, really frustrating, I've been digging down, left, right and still nothing.


I think when the creepy music plays there is a cave or a spawner near.


----------



## Pokeman

i found a cave after my 3rd search on a different island. 

I'm trying to do something with it, but i dont have much time to play the game


----------



## Conor

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find any caves, really frustrating, I've been digging down, left, right and still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I think when the creepy music plays there is a cave or a spawner near.
Click to expand...

Oh right, I've been playing with the music off  >_< 
I'll turn it on next time I play, thanks.


----------



## JamesBertie

Conor said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find any caves, really frustrating, I've been digging down, left, right and still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I think when the creepy music plays there is a cave or a spawner near.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right, I've been playing with the music off  >_<
> I'll turn it on next time I play, thanks.
Click to expand...

No problem  dose anyone have a minecraft server (the paid version)?


----------



## Gnome

Gentlemen, behold, Hell.


----------



## Sporge27

this was already posted... with music mind you 

But yeah can't wait.


----------



## -Aaron

HNNNGGG.

Must resist urge to buy...


----------



## Mr. L

Gnome said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, behold, Hell.


Old'd.


----------



## Numner

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen, behold, Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Old'd.
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right, damn that Sean for not being up to date like us cool cats.


----------



## Hub12

Dug my own cave. Found a hella load of iron and red stone. Found some diamond too. :3


----------



## Marcus

Going to be getting this game at some point, but am just wondering if I buy it on one computer can I play it on another?


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> Going to be getting this game at some point, but am just wondering if I buy it on one computer can I play it on another?


Yes, but you wont have your previous Worlds.


----------



## Marcus

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be getting this game at some point, but am just wondering if I buy it on one computer can I play it on another?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you wont have your previous Worlds.
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy, am downloading now.


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be getting this game at some point, but am just wondering if I buy it on one computer can I play it on another?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you wont have your previous Worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Andy, am downloading now.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the look at the wiki for answers. 

Also god damn screen stretching


----------



## JamesBertie

Hey everyone i have my own server on the full versoin of the game. PM me if you want the server ID, also its a snowy world so just join if you wanna play.


----------



## AndyB

There are several servers floating around on the different versions of the game.


----------



## Conor

Finally found some of that red stone and diamonds ;D


----------



## JamesBertie

Conor said:
			
		

> Finally found some of that red stone and diamonds ;D


Nice what are you going to make with the diamonds?


----------



## Marcus

Ok, about to start my first ever playing session, am looking forward to it greatly =D

"Minecraft has crashed!"
Great start eh? =P


----------



## Conor

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found some of that red stone and diamonds ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Nice what are you going to make with the diamonds?
Click to expand...

I need 2 more diamonds quick, I just found at least 15 blocks of obsidian.


----------



## JamesBertie

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok, about to start my first ever playing session, am looking forward to it greatly =D
> 
> "Minecraft has crashed!"
> Great start eh? =P


 that happened to me. i just re-started it and it was fine.


----------



## Pokeman

I found a nest full of diamonds, now i cant find nothin


----------



## JamesBertie

Conor said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found some of that red stone and diamonds ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Nice what are you going to make with the diamonds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need 2 more diamonds quick, I just found at least 15 blocks of obsidian.
Click to expand...

Use the obsidian to make a TV thats what i did


----------



## Marcus

Looking good, going around now looking for wood to make a Crafting Bench.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I still need to get my first diamonds. :L


----------



## Sporge27

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/MINECRAFT/

I made an album on photo bucket to show off what I've been working on in my server

First off I built the tower of Isengard, cause it is cool.  and my second project is only just starting.  I am gonna build the Kingdom of Zeal from  Chrono Trigger.  So far I only have the lower right island under construction... it is big, and will take a while.  Inside that big dome though I made a replica of what the city looked like inside.  I think it is coming along nicely I just need to try to make it look better on the outside, then get the other islands started... also give the island some depth, but that is tertiary...


----------



## The Sign Painter

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/MINECRAFT/
> 
> I made an album on photo bucket to show off what I've been working on in my server
> 
> First off I built the tower of Isengard, cause it is cool.  and my second project is only just starting.  I am gonna build the Kingdom of Zeal from  Chrono Trigger.  So far I only have the lower right island under construction... it is big, and will take a while.  Inside that big dome though I made a replica of what the city looked like inside.  I think it is coming along nicely I just need to try to make it look better on the outside, then get the other islands started... also give the island some depth, but that is tertiary...


Looks really cool, like that last picture, whatever it is supposed to be.


----------



## Sporge27

well it is a floating island, and in the game you teleported to it.... soo I put water in the back of the "teleporter" that you swim up


----------



## Marcus

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/MINECRAFT/
> 
> I made an album on photo bucket to show off what I've been working on in my server
> 
> First off I built the tower of Isengard, cause it is cool.  and my second project is only just starting.  I am gonna build the Kingdom of Zeal from  Chrono Trigger.  So far I only have the lower right island under construction... it is big, and will take a while.  Inside that big dome though I made a replica of what the city looked like inside.  I think it is coming along nicely I just need to try to make it look better on the outside, then get the other islands started... also give the island some depth, but that is tertiary...


Looks sexy, but if you want the 7th picture to look like it is floating, use glass poles to hold it up instead of whatever you are using, then you can't see them in the distance


----------



## Sporge27

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/MINECRAFT/
> 
> I made an album on photo bucket to show off what I've been working on in my server
> 
> First off I built the tower of Isengard, cause it is cool.  and my second project is only just starting.  I am gonna build the Kingdom of Zeal from  Chrono Trigger.  So far I only have the lower right island under construction... it is big, and will take a while.  Inside that big dome though I made a replica of what the city looked like inside.  I think it is coming along nicely I just need to try to make it look better on the outside, then get the other islands started... also give the island some depth, but that is tertiary...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sexy, but if you want the 7th picture to look like it is floating, use glass poles to hold it up instead of whatever you are using, then you can't see them in the distance
Click to expand...

It is still under construction, the only things going to the ground will be water when done.

I'm leaving the pillars for now cause I will be giving the whole island a little depth.


Original pic

Funny pic

nice pic


----------



## Marcus

Awsome, good luck with that.

I am currently stuck in an Emergency shelter with no torches, therefore no light, because I got lost whilst exploring and night came!

Night sure does take a long time when you want it to finish, eh?


Update: Just hit Adminium =P


----------



## Sporge27

Wait... what does night matter when you are that deep?


----------



## Marcus

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Wait... what does night matter when you are that deep?


I'm in an Emergency Shelter I had to make was exploring above ground =P

Anyway an update: I spent most of the day on Minecraft, and finish off with about 300 pieces of coal, 40 Iron Ingots+ 40 more iron ore, about 1000 Cobbelstone and Dirt, 78 pieces of Redstone.

Alas, after a big day of exploring, no Diamond, Gold or any of the sort 

I am currently making my main home, three storey with a viewing room uptop where I can look over the land in the safety of solid glass walls.


----------



## Conor

Just found a whole lot of Obsidian...again...I need more diamonds.


----------



## AndyB

Conor said:
			
		

> Just found a whole lot of Obsidian...again...I need more diamonds.


You can just as easily MAKE obsidian.


----------



## Conor

AndyB said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found a whole lot of Obsidian...again...I need more diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> You can just as easily MAKE obsidian.
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## Sporge27

water on lava, though it has to be the non flowing kind of lava I think.


----------



## Marcus

Am currently working on an Automatic Locking Door system for my House. Determined to work it out without using a tutorial, but also  dont want to waste resources!


----------



## Sporge27

Ehh I don't think looking at how to build logic circuits in the game is really a tutorial....  hmmm but what do you mean by locking?


----------



## Marcus

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ehh I don't think looking at how to build logic circuits in the game is really a tutorial....  hmmm but what do you mean by locking?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3_ahPQas94

I gave up, it's impossible to work out =P


----------



## «Jack»

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh I don't think looking at how to build logic circuits in the game is really a tutorial....  hmmm but what do you mean by locking?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3_ahPQas94
> 
> I gave up, it's impossible to work out =P
Click to expand...

Redstone nerd here, I could give you some help on what you wanted to do if you needed it.


----------



## Marcus

House is coming along nicely, but I'm running out of Iron, I need to find a huge mine filled with it!

I will post some screenshots or maybe a video when it comes along a bit more.

And thanks Jack, you will probably be receiving a PM very shortly =P


----------



## The Sign Painter

I suggest this to you all, it adds a lot of replay to Minecraft if you are getting a little bored.


----------



## fantanoice

My friend and I can't connect to our group's server. ;_; It's killing us...


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.youtube.com/v/BSsfjHCFosw&autoplay=1</div>http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/22/minecraft-halloween-update-preview-meet-the-ghasts/


----------



## Marcus

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/BSsfjHCFosw&autoplay=1</div>http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/22/minecraft-halloween-update-preview-meet-the-ghasts/


Am I the only one that that link fails to load for?

But those ghosts look cool beans, but nothing my Iron Sword can't handle.


----------



## Megamannt125

Marcus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/BSsfjHCFosw&autoplay=1</div>http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/22/minecraft-halloween-update-preview-meet-the-ghasts/
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that that ]Notch can only kill one with a bow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/BSsfjHCFosw&autoplay=1</div>http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/22/minecraft-halloween-update-preview-meet-the-ghasts/
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that that ]Notch can only kill one with a bow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there goes my plan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pear

Marcus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/BSsfjHCFosw&autoplay=1</div>http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/22/minecraft-halloween-update-preview-meet-the-ghasts/
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that that ]Nothing peaceful can't handle.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Pear said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/BSsfjHCFosw&autoplay=1</div>http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/22/minecraft-halloween-update-preview-meet-the-ghasts/
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that that ]Nothing peaceful can't handle.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see what your game is!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pear

Marcus said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/BSsfjHCFosw&autoplay=1</div>http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/22/minecraft-halloween-update-preview-meet-the-ghasts/
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that that ]Nothing peaceful can't handle.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see what your game is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cheat the system.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

In Hell Ghosts handle you!


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm ready for hell.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Sporge27

Hell is kinda like the shadow plane in DnD... u can walk through it to travel far 

I am gonna set up portals to get between my major build sites and what not.  though I have to wonder... can monsters come through the portals?


----------



## Mino

Oh God... that's *censored.3.0*ing awesome.


----------



## Sporge27

Hmmm do the portals have to be a certain size?  Or can you have a ridiculously huge portal?

That would be a cool thing to build MWUHAHAAHAHA


----------



## VantagE

AGH!! ITS THE OBLIVION GATE!!! *hides*


----------



## Megamannt125

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Hmmm do the portals have to be a certain size?  Or can you have a ridiculously huge portal?
> 
> That would be a cool thing to build MWUHAHAAHAHA


Right now, a certain size.
14 obsidian blocks.
O = Obsidian
A = Air
OOOO
OAAO
OAAO
OAAO
OOOO


----------



## Thunder

Ooh, pretty sackbot


----------



## «Jack»

List of biomes, as of the chart on Notch's blog:
Rainforest
Seasonal Forest
Savannah
Desert
Swamp
Forest
Woods
Desert (Grass) <- No idea what that means.
Taiga
Tundra


----------



## Megamannt125

-Jack- said:
			
		

> List of biomes, as of the chart on Notch's blog:
> Rainforest
> Seasonal Forest
> Savannah
> Desert
> Swamp
> Forest
> Woods
> Desert (Grass) <- No idea what that means.
> Taiga
> Tundra


Desert Grass is basically a desert with a bunch of shrubs and grass everywhere in an ugly fashion.
Normal desert is the one with all the dunes and nothing but miles of sand.


----------



## VantagE

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of biomes, as of the chart on Notch's blog:
> Rainforest
> Seasonal Forest
> Savannah
> Desert
> Swamp
> Forest
> Woods
> Desert (Grass) <- No idea what that means.
> Taiga
> Tundra
> 
> 
> 
> Desert Grass is basically a desert with a bunch of shrubs and grass everywhere in an ugly fashion.
> Normal desert is the one with all the dunes and nothing but miles of sand.
Click to expand...

What does this mean? Like where the portals can lead to or what?


----------



## Megamannt125

VantagE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of biomes, as of the chart on Notch's blog:
> Rainforest
> Seasonal Forest
> Savannah
> Desert
> Swamp
> Forest
> Woods
> Desert (Grass) <- No idea what that means.
> Taiga
> Tundra
> 
> 
> 
> Desert Grass is basically a desert with a bunch of shrubs and grass everywhere in an ugly fashion.
> Normal desert is the one with all the dunes and nothing but miles of sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this mean? Like where the portals can lead to or what?
Click to expand...

What....
Portals lead to hell.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Grass Desert</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Normal Desert</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

Here's the rest of the biomes.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Savannah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rainforest</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Seasonal Forest</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Swamp</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Forest</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Woods</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tundra</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Taiga</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Conor

Started a new world on Minecraft, I died on my first one and forgot where my house was xD
Having much more fun on my new one anyway.


----------



## «Jack»

http://www.youtube.com/v/953XeQ3qwMM
Wheeee!


----------



## AndyB

The Halloween update is out.
http://www.minecraft.net/boo/


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> The Halloween update is out.
> http://www.minecraft.net/boo/


Except the update where torches die after a while.


----------



## AndyB

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloween update is out.
> http://www.minecraft.net/boo/
> 
> 
> 
> Except the update where torches die after a while.
Click to expand...

That was a picture, noted with what was in it. You were just late to seeing it.


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloween update is out.
> http://www.minecraft.net/boo/
> 
> 
> 
> Except the update where torches die after a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a picture, noted with what was in it. You were just late to seeing it.
Click to expand...

No I wasn't, I'm just saying what's true.


----------



## Numner

The update is a little broken, but atleast Minecraft feels a lot different with the grass and the "Slip" (more original then the Nether imo)

Can't wait for a bugfix update


----------



## Mino

I can't wait until these bugs get fixed... I went back through my portal from Hell and it threw me out of an entirely new portal in the middle of my giant wall.


----------



## Sporge27

yeah can't wait for things to actually work in multiplayer lol.


----------



## Mino

lolbigimage

Here's a screenshot I just took on a whim.  It's my kingdom!


----------



## Sporge27

ATTENTION!  I am looking to get some people on my server.  I've been getting a bit bored alone and need to show off awesomeness.  Besides I love having new structures randomly erected to be explored.  

PM me for the IP address to get on, I don't want to let just anyone on


----------



## Sporge27

http://www.youtube.com/v/Sl36SsszqpY&feature=player_embedded

BEHOLD!!! Minecraft Larping... yes it is hilarious, and no one in their right mind would do it for nay reason other than the hilarity that ensues.


----------



## Pear

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/Sl36SsszqpY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> BEHOLD!!! Minecraft Larping... yes it is hilarious, and no one in their right mind would do it for nay reason other than the hilarity that ensues.


Epic battle scene.


----------



## Trundle

I just played this game for free today for the first time. It's a cool game and all.


----------



## Tyler

I got it last weekend. I am sooo addicted that it's a crime.


----------



## OmegaMan

I just made a tower connected to my fortress in my own world, pretty sweet!


----------



## Sporge27

I have learned to master carts.... now not only do I have carts capable of perpetual motion, I use this system to allow myself just a second of time on a main track to select the direction I want on a switch.... then the perpetually moving cart comes along and pushes me on my way... it is kinda hard to explain, and doesn't work on the server sadly, minecarts are still really glitchy in multiplayer.   but in single player they wok awesomely.... unless a pig cow chicken or any monster really step in front of them, I have been trying to build it so they cant though...


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I have learned to master carts.... now not only do I have carts capable of perpetual motion, I use this system to allow myself just a second of time on a main track to select the direction I want on a switch.... then the perpetually moving cart comes along and pushes me on my way... it is kinda hard to explain, and doesn't work on the server sadly, minecarts are still really glitchy in multiplayer.   but in single player they wok awesomely.... unless a pig cow chicken or any monster really step in front of them, I have been trying to build it so they cant though...


Discovered boosting, huh?
I find it easier to have the destination preselected ahead of time using a redstone mechanism than to have to hit switches on the fly.


----------



## Sporge27

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned to master carts.... now not only do I have carts capable of perpetual motion, I use this system to allow myself just a second of time on a main track to select the direction I want on a switch.... then the perpetually moving cart comes along and pushes me on my way... it is kinda hard to explain, and doesn't work on the server sadly, minecarts are still really glitchy in multiplayer.   but in single player they wok awesomely.... unless a pig cow chicken or any monster really step in front of them, I have been trying to build it so they cant though...
> 
> 
> 
> Discovered boosting, huh?
> I find it easier to have the destination preselected ahead of time using a redstone mechanism than to have to hit switches on the fly.
Click to expand...

but that is just it, I made a machine so I can stop take a second to hit the switch and then be on my merry way.  It is awesome, though still has some bugs, working it out a little.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned to master carts.... now not only do I have carts capable of perpetual motion, I use this system to allow myself just a second of time on a main track to select the direction I want on a switch.... then the perpetually moving cart comes along and pushes me on my way... it is kinda hard to explain, and doesn't work on the server sadly, minecarts are still really glitchy in multiplayer.   but in single player they wok awesomely.... unless a pig cow chicken or any monster really step in front of them, I have been trying to build it so they cant though...
> 
> 
> 
> Discovered boosting, huh?
> I find it easier to have the destination preselected ahead of time using a redstone mechanism than to have to hit switches on the fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that is just it, I made a machine so I can stop take a second to hit the switch and then be on my merry way.  It is awesome, though still has some bugs, working it out a little.
Click to expand...

Oh, so you're using a brake pad. I thought you were just hitting it as you sped along.


----------



## AndyB

So something went wrong and I no longer have my Worlds. 
However, I've set up my own SMP server, working on getting the ports right. Wanting to make a town/village, will be starting that soon.


----------



## AndyB

Bumping to say that I got the server up and working. 
If anyone wants to come help build anything, PM me for the IP.


----------



## AndyB

Oh snap! When playing SMP you now take damage. With that you can kill the animals.
Much better.

Edit 1: ... well *censored.3.0* that. Peaceful... Creeper... Blows my *censored.2.0* up.
No hiss, no nothing. Blew a whole in storage.

Edit 2: Making sure it was set to peaceful, I go through the rotation and put it back so.
I look around don't see anything.. I leave to investigate. 
I'm taking damage with nothing around me! The enemies aren't visible. (Cows and chickens etc. are still there.)


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> Oh snap! When playing SMP you now take damage. With that you can kill the animals.
> Much better.
> 
> Edit 1: ... well *censored.3.0* that. Peaceful... Creeper... Blows my *censored.2.0* up.
> No hiss, no nothing. Blew a whole in storage.
> 
> Edit 2: Making sure it was set to peaceful, I go through the rotation and put it back so.
> I look around don't see anything.. I leave to investigate.
> I'm taking damage with nothing around me! The enemies aren't visible. (Cows and chickens etc. are still there.)


look at server settings and turn monsters off.


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! When playing SMP you now take damage. With that you can kill the animals.
> Much better.
> 
> Edit 1: ... well *censored.3.0* that. Peaceful... Creeper... Blows my *censored.2.0* up.
> No hiss, no nothing. Blew a whole in storage.
> 
> Edit 2: Making sure it was set to peaceful, I go through the rotation and put it back so.
> I look around don't see anything.. I leave to investigate.
> I'm taking damage with nothing around me! The enemies aren't visible. (Cows and chickens etc. are still there.)
> 
> 
> 
> look at server settings and turn monsters off.
Click to expand...

After posting that I did. All sorted now, server going up now anyway.


----------



## «Jack»

I had a 9 hour car ride today. So naturally I booted up Minecraft and built a massive sphere for an hour or 2. I'm finishing up the corners now, but I'll post it later.


----------



## Psychonaut

right. so i caved and got minecraft finally.

trying to wrap my mind around how redstone switches work, but i'll learn.  found a few diamonds, and two bundles of redstone dust, just exploring this big cave that happened to be under the first cave I setup for surviving the night.

what have I gotten myself into?


----------



## «Jack»

Tremble before it. Tremble.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Tremble before it. Tremble.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


reminds me of the death star

gonna hollow it out?


----------



## OmegaMan

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tremble before it. Tremble.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of the death star
> 
> gonna hollow it out?
Click to expand...

Rofl, Thats a pretty sweet sphere, good luck


----------



## VantagE

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Tremble before it. Tremble.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Thats pretty epic man, I was thinking of doing something like that, but only making it floating in the sky xD


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Oakmill</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> Quite. We're getting there.


----------



## Psychonaut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I claim this land as my own!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## OmegaMan

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I claim this land as my own!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Wow, that's a pretty nice place you got there, nice job


----------



## AndyB

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I claim this land as my own!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a pretty nice place you got there, nice job
Click to expand...

I know, I'd done good. Not without help of course.


----------



## «Jack»

The sphere's hollow already, guys.


----------



## AndyB

As of last night.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
*To do list:*
1- Build farm.
2- Make sufficient pathways to needed areas.
3- Build Sand Palace.
4- Build Volcano.

And more when we think of it.


----------



## Conor

Andy, that town world your building is ridiculously cool.


----------



## Mino

Conor said:
			
		

> Andy, that town world your building is ridiculously cool.


I'm pretty certain it's his survival multiplayer world, actually.


----------



## AndyB

*trevor said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, that town world your building is ridiculously cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain it's his survival multiplayer world, actually.
Click to expand...

That it is, so it isn't just me. Jackal, Psychonaut and Beehdaubs were probably the ones that have been involved in the most building aside from me.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, that town world your building is ridiculously cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain it's his survival multiplayer world, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it is, so it isn't just me. Jackal, Psychonaut and Beehdaubs were probably the ones that have been involved in the most building aside from me.
Click to expand...

lolwut?

i didn't do *censored.2.0* for most of the town, as i just now jumped in.


----------



## Conor

Oh right, well its good nonetheless.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, that town world your building is ridiculously cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain it's his survival multiplayer world, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it is, so it isn't just me. Jackal, Psychonaut and Beehdaubs were probably the ones that have been involved in the most building aside from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> i didn't do *censored.2.0* for most of the town, as i just now jumped in.
Click to expand...

You helped alot with the castle, built your own house.
Done more than some.


----------



## Sporge27

I am hoping to become a productive member of the community


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I am hoping to become a productive member of the community


!
a challenger approaches?


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to become a productive member of the community
> 
> 
> 
> !
> a challenger approaches?
Click to expand...

Shhhh I'm secretly a griefer lol

I will have to be the resident red stone wizard me thinks.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to become a productive member of the community
> 
> 
> 
> !
> a challenger approaches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhh I'm secretly a griefer lol
> 
> I will have to be the resident red stone wizard me thinks.
Click to expand...

YEEEEEEAH
I *censored.3.0*ing love redstone.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Thinking of getting it, who does the paid version have?


----------



## Brad

Would this be good for christmas?


----------



## Sporge27

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Thinking of getting it, who does the paid version have?


I don't know if you meant who has the paid version or what does the paid version have....


----------



## Psychonaut

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Thinking of getting it, who does the paid version have?


the paid version owns myself, andy, spore, gnome, and a handful of other tbt'ers.

its basically buying a premium account with the site, which lets you download/play all future releases of the game, which are scheduled to be plentiful.

right now, you're gonna get survival/multiplayer.  you scrounge for resources and craft/build stuff with those resources.  pretty addicting once you get into it.

you might wanna "try before you buy" and just disconnect your computer from the internet after downloading the launcher.
if that works.  i dunno.  i downloaded it when they had the free weekend, so i had a while to decide if it was worth it.


----------



## AndyB

Taking some time out from building, myself, Psycho and Jackal wanted to test boosters in SMP.
The results. 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/byxZ3WAsL6o'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/byxZ3WAsL6o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byxZ3WAsL6o


----------



## Brad

Well, that was uh interesting.


----------



## Sporge27

I can't wait til he fixes carts in the multiplayer servers....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting it, who does the paid version have?
> 
> 
> 
> the paid version owns myself, andy, spore, gnome, and a handful of other tbt'ers.
> 
> its basically buying a premium account with the site, which lets you download/play all future releases of the game, which are scheduled to be plentiful.
> 
> right now, you're gonna get survival/multiplayer.  you scrounge for resources and craft/build stuff with those resources.  pretty addicting once you get into it.
> 
> you might wanna "try before you buy" and just disconnect your computer from the internet after downloading the launcher.
> if that works.  i dunno.  i downloaded it when they had the free weekend, so i had a while to decide if it was worth it.
Click to expand...

Its a browser game...any way to make it not...?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting it, who does the paid version have?
> 
> 
> 
> the paid version owns myself, andy, spore, gnome, and a handful of other tbt'ers.
> 
> its basically buying a premium account with the site, which lets you download/play all future releases of the game, which are scheduled to be plentiful.
> 
> right now, you're gonna get survival/multiplayer.  you scrounge for resources and craft/build stuff with those resources.  pretty addicting once you get into it.
> 
> you might wanna "try before you buy" and just disconnect your computer from the internet after downloading the launcher.
> if that works.  i dunno.  i downloaded it when they had the free weekend, so i had a while to decide if it was worth it.
Click to expand...

Its a browser game...any way to make it not...?


----------



## «Jack»

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting it, who does the paid version have?
> 
> 
> 
> the paid version owns myself, andy, spore, gnome, and a handful of other tbt'ers.
> 
> its basically buying a premium account with the site, which lets you download/play all future releases of the game, which are scheduled to be plentiful.
> 
> right now, you're gonna get survival/multiplayer.  you scrounge for resources and craft/build stuff with those resources.  pretty addicting once you get into it.
> 
> you might wanna "try before you buy" and just disconnect your computer from the internet after downloading the launcher.
> if that works.  i dunno.  i downloaded it when they had the free weekend, so i had a while to decide if it was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a browser game...any way to make it not...?
Click to expand...

Yeah, you can download the client.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting it, who does the paid version have?
> 
> 
> 
> the paid version owns myself, andy, spore, gnome, and a handful of other tbt'ers.
> 
> its basically buying a premium account with the site, which lets you download/play all future releases of the game, which are scheduled to be plentiful.
> 
> right now, you're gonna get survival/multiplayer.  you scrounge for resources and craft/build stuff with those resources.  pretty addicting once you get into it.
> 
> you might wanna "try before you buy" and just disconnect your computer from the internet after downloading the launcher.
> if that works.  i dunno.  i downloaded it when they had the free weekend, so i had a while to decide if it was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a browser game...any way to make it not...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you can download the client.
Click to expand...

http://minecraft.net/download.jsp

15 MB of pure addiction


----------



## Tyler

I recently forgot my password, so I can't go online or download any updates. D:

I sent notch an email and am awaiting a reply.


----------



## AndyB

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/11/29/kinect-hacks-playing-minecraft-with-kinect/


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> http://www.joystiq.com/2010/11/29/kinect-hacks-playing-minecraft-with-kinect/


psssshhhh.

couldn't have done that with an eyetoy?


----------



## AndyB

*censored.3.0* Minecraft. So I go onto the server, I notice I have no items... odd.
I turn around to look at the town... There's a mountain in my face. I can still see the lighthouse, but there are hills and stone and everything... all over the town. 
This isn't something I've gone and done to mess with things, this is total map *censored.3.0* up.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Seriously.... what?!
Is it safe to say goodbye to Oakmill? Worst still... I was going to make a copy of the world when I got on today incase something happened. Too little too late.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* Minecraft. So I go onto the server, I notice I have no items... odd.
> I turn around to look at the town... There's a mountain in my face. I can still see the lighthouse, but there are hills and stone and everything... all over the town.
> This isn't something I've gone and done to mess with things, this is total map *censored.3.0* up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Seriously.... what?!
> Is it safe to say goodbye to Oakmill? Worst still... I was going to make a copy of the world when I got on today incase something happened. Too little too late.


I TOLD YOU ABOUT RANDOM MAP GENERATION, BRO
I TOLD YOU

*censored.3.0*.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* Minecraft. So I go onto the server, I notice I have no items... odd.
> I turn around to look at the town... There's a mountain in my face. I can still see the lighthouse, but there are hills and stone and everything... all over the town.
> This isn't something I've gone and done to mess with things, this is total map *censored.3.0* up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Seriously.... what?!
> Is it safe to say goodbye to Oakmill? Worst still... I was going to make a copy of the world when I got on today incase something happened. Too little too late.
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD YOU ABOUT RANDOM MAP GENERATION, BRO
> I TOLD YOU
> 
> *censored.3.0*.
Click to expand...

That was already generated though! IT MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## Sporge27

some data must have been messed up or missing for some reason and it regenerated the area....


----------



## AndyB

It's too much work to properly fix everything. It's eaten houses, tunnels... too much. =(
I'll work on getting a new world set up, get people back to help build a new town.


----------



## Sporge27

just remember to back up the world!  It happened to me before but I was lucky I had been switching the world between single and multiplayer


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> just remember to back up the world!  It happened to me before but I was lucky I had been switching the world between single and multiplayer


That's what I'm going to be doing. After every now and then keeping a save. I'll even back it up several times. Shame... I liked Oakmill. =(


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just remember to back up the world!  It happened to me before but I was lucky I had been switching the world between single and multiplayer
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm going to be doing. After every now and then keeping a save. I'll even back it up several times. Shame... I liked Oakmill. =(
Click to expand...

So... is a new world up?  Can I plaaaay?


----------



## Sporge27

yes I too would gladly help build anew 

I can get a  train system up and running with supplies, I think he fixed it recently


----------



## Tyler

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> yes I too would gladly help build anew
> 
> I can get a  train system up and running with supplies, I think he fixed it recently


I just got my password back, so I can go online now.


----------



## Pear

What's the IP, Andy?


----------



## VantagE

I would go online, but for some reason I can't set my mac up right to allow me to go online... and I have looked on the internet on how to fix it... no luck.


----------



## Hub12

Minecraft is fun. :3 I've built lots of things.


----------



## Psychonaut

I TOLD YOU ABOUT REBUILDING, BRO.
I TOLD YOU.

i actually told him.

TEAM THE BELL TREE, GO!


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I TOLD YOU ABOUT REBUILDING, BRO.
> I TOLD YOU.
> 
> i actually told him.
> 
> TEAM THE BELL TREE, GO!


wut?

I am confused.. you told him he could get an army to rebuild or something 

Either way I would love to help, I might try to get my server running again if I can get people to help build zeal... but probably not until break at this point.


----------



## AndyB

Pear said:
			
		

> What's the IP, Andy?


I'm going to get it started up again tonight, find a good looking map. Then I'll post up the IP later tonight for all to come on help build up their houses etc. 
In the mean time, think up town names. =P


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> In the mean time, think up town names. =P


The Diamond Tree

The Oak Tree

Hollow Oak/Wood
-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
Treecraft
Minetree


----------



## VantagE

is the new server up yet?


----------



## AndyB

I'm going away for the weekend. I'll be taking my laptop with me and working on finding a good map. We'll see.
Come Monday, the server should be about. I'll post back when I have something.


----------



## Elliot

I'm thinking of getting it for Christmas. The mulitplayer is free right? I made an account and i'm playing multiplayer right now.


----------



## Psychonaut

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting it for Christmas. The mulitplayer is free right? I made an account and i'm playing multiplayer right now.


there's two modes available currently: survival, and creative.

creative is what you're playing, and it's free.  you basically build whatever you want with unlimited resources, as you know.  single player or multiplayer is free on that.

survival is either single player or multiplayer, and is (for the time being) what you're paying for.  when you break a block, that block drops into your inventory.  you use them to craft items and survive, basically.

there's multiplayer which is supported by the community, not via notch/minecraft itself.  andy keeps a server up for the most part, just ask him about it (PM's are great)

after you buy minecraft, you'll get all updates and patches for free (there's a few new games modes in the works), and that warm fuzzy feeling for supporting notch.  as if he needs more money, eh?


----------



## Elliot

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it for Christmas. The mulitplayer is free right? I made an account and i'm playing multiplayer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> there's two modes available currently: survival, and creative.
> 
> creative is what you're playing, and it's free.  you basically build whatever you want with unlimited resources, as you know.  single player or multiplayer is free on that.
> 
> survival is either single player or multiplayer, and is (for the time being) what you're paying for.  when you break a block, that block drops into your inventory.  you use them to craft items and survive, basically.
> 
> there's multiplayer which is supported by the community, not via notch/minecraft itself.  andy keeps a server up for the most part, just ask him about it (PM's are great)
> 
> after you buy minecraft, you'll get all updates and patches for free (there's a few new games modes in the works), and that warm fuzzy feeling for supporting notch.  as if he needs more money, eh?
Click to expand...

Do you think the Beta Minecraft will be done before Christmas? or New Years?
I plan to get it on Christmas, and I hope they don't make it and raise the price up


----------



## Psychonaut

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it for Christmas. The mulitplayer is free right? I made an account and i'm playing multiplayer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> there's two modes available currently: survival, and creative.
> 
> creative is what you're playing, and it's free.  you basically build whatever you want with unlimited resources, as you know.  single player or multiplayer is free on that.
> 
> survival is either single player or multiplayer, and is (for the time being) what you're paying for.  when you break a block, that block drops into your inventory.  you use them to craft items and survive, basically.
> 
> there's multiplayer which is supported by the community, not via notch/minecraft itself.  andy keeps a server up for the most part, just ask him about it (PM's are great)
> 
> after you buy minecraft, you'll get all updates and patches for free (there's a few new games modes in the works), and that warm fuzzy feeling for supporting notch.  as if he needs more money, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the Beta Minecraft will be done before Christmas? or New Years?
> I plan to get it on Christmas, and I hope they don't make it and raise the price up
Click to expand...

it's possible, but they've been saying it's "nearly out of beta" for a good half year now.

i'd say it'd be safe to wait a bit.. but now would be the time to buy if you want to be sure.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> there's multiplayer which is supported by the community, not via notch/minecraft itself.  andy keeps a server up for the most part, just ask him about it (PM's are great)


Yo dawg. What's up?

Oh, still working on the new map. I have returned.


----------



## Marcus

Haven't played this for a while, but if you want it I could help with the new map.


----------



## Megamannt125

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it for Christmas. The mulitplayer is free right? I made an account and i'm playing multiplayer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> there's two modes available currently: survival, and creative.
> 
> creative is what you're playing, and it's free.  you basically build whatever you want with unlimited resources, as you know.  single player or multiplayer is free on that.
> 
> survival is either single player or multiplayer, and is (for the time being) what you're paying for.  when you break a block, that block drops into your inventory.  you use them to craft items and survive, basically.
> 
> there's multiplayer which is supported by the community, not via notch/minecraft itself.  andy keeps a server up for the most part, just ask him about it (PM's are great)
> 
> after you buy minecraft, you'll get all updates and patches for free (there's a few new games modes in the works), and that warm fuzzy feeling for supporting notch.  as if he needs more money, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the Beta Minecraft will be done before Christmas? or New Years?
> I plan to get it on Christmas, and I hope they don't make it and raise the price up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's possible, but they've been saying it's "nearly out of beta" for a good half year now.
> 
> i'd say it'd be safe to wait a bit.. but now would be the time to buy if you want to be sure.
Click to expand...

Notch just needs to do 2 or 3 more updates, then it's going Beta.


----------



## Elliot

Thanks Psycho, bought it today. : D This is real fun, though i died the first 30 minutes, restarting and restarting. Now i put it to peaceful to not die


----------



## Psychonaut

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Thanks Psycho, bought it today. : D This is real fun, though i died the first 30 minutes, restarting and restarting. Now i put it to peaceful to not die


try to build a little house or nestle yourself into the side of a cliff (close it off) so that the mobs don't get to you at night.

just try to collect a bunch, you'll be able to survive. 

& grats


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Merry Crafttmas ya filthy animals. And a golden New Year!*</div>


----------



## VantagE

Lol nice pick Andy


----------



## Josh

Is this game good or?


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Is this game good or?


We wouldn't have posted so much otherwise.  Yes it's good.


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this game good or?
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't have posted so much otherwise.  Yes it's good.
Click to expand...

 Okay
I just noticed that It's a game, Thanks to my friend.
I guess I'll try it out.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this game good or?
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't have posted so much otherwise.  Yes it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay
> I just noticed that It's a game, Thanks to my friend.
> I guess I'll try it out.
Click to expand...

Creative is fun and all, it's just placing blocks rather than the RPG type of game Survival is.


----------



## Psychonaut

@josh, the thing is that you have to be into the game for it to be fun.  there's no point to the game, so you have to make one, yourself.

there's plenty of rarities to mine, and there's a hella nice electric system that you can try to build stuff out of, plus minecarts and the like.. it's just very in-depth, though it has no REAL goal, other than.. to survive.

if you don't mind the low-res graphics (though that can be changed with texture packs and such), it's a fun time to be had, so long as you don't constantly ask yourself "why am i doing this, again?"

edit:  like andy said, creative mode can only go so far.


----------



## Pear

IP yet?


----------



## AndyB

Pear said:
			
		

> IP yet?


Nope. Still no good maps. I may have to lower my standards... Oakmill just left too greater an impression on my heart.


----------



## Marcus

I'm not sure if you saw my earlier post Andy, but when my Holidays start and I get more time, I'd be happy to help out with your new world if you need any more.


----------



## Sporge27

lower standards, landscape is alterable


----------



## Elliot

I start up my map, and i hear noise. I turn around and the place is burning with fire? Is it because of torches? D;
Edit: Its my two houses that got on fire. D:
Second Edit: LAVAA ASDFFF. HOW TEEEHH.
Moar Edit : Okay, everything i built is now on fire, including the trees. D:


----------



## Sporge27

please don''t use gey like that, it kinda bugs me.

And sorry about everything being on fire, it happens.  You should see the youtube vid of the guy trying to show how to build a fireplace ... in a wood cabin.  It didn't end well.


----------



## AndyB

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I start up my map, and i hear noise. I turn around and the place is burning with fire? Is it because of torches? D;


Torches don't do that.
Yeah, Notch thought it a good idea to spawn lava pools above ground, next to trees... yeah, good job really.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start up my map, and i hear noise. I turn around and the place is burning with fire? Is it because of torches? D;
> 
> 
> 
> Torches don't do that.
> Yeah, Notch thought it a good idea to spawn lava pools above ground, next to trees... yeah, good job really.
Click to expand...

hey forest fires are a severe risk if you are living by an active volcano!


----------



## Elliot

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start up my map, and i hear noise. I turn around and the place is burning with fire? Is it because of torches? D;
> 
> 
> 
> Torches don't do that.
> Yeah, Notch thought it a good idea to spawn lava pools above ground, next to trees... yeah, good job really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey forest fires are a severe risk if you are living by an active volcano!
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Had to do that. And sorry, i won't use that word Sporge. D:
@ The topic, 
Might as well stay and not reset. I got my items and and i don't want to go through the whole process. The multiplayer is pretty neat.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/q8xHQtLDGxI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/q8xHQtLDGxI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object> Sorry for the poor quality and videoing my task bar and such, Hypercam 2 keeps panning D:


----------



## Brad

My friend on the internet got the game by well lets say "Not buying" and it just annoys me that there are people like me who want to be honest and buy the game and then there are people who go off and pirate it.


----------



## Sporge27

I can't see multiplayer working on a pirated version... you sure he is in survival mode?  He could just be using the free version of the game which is just building.


----------



## Brad

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I can't see multiplayer working on a pirated version... you sure he is in survival mode?  He could just be using the free version of the game which is just building.


No he uses survival mode but multiplayer doesn't work for him.


----------



## Sporge27

it is only 10 dollars... why would you pirate it?  It is cheaper than a tank of gas.... much cheaper actually


----------



## Brad

lol ikr but i have to wait until christmas before i can get mine.


----------



## AndyB

Found a good map finally. IP later blah blah blah. Backing up files etc etc.

Yippy


----------



## AndyB

Bump for Beta
http://notch.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bump for Beta
> http://notch.tumblr.com/


Apparently those who buy it after the beta comes will not only have to pay more, but also pay for updates.  Wow.


----------



## Mino

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> lol ikr but i have to wait until christmas before i can get mine.


If your parents are buying it for you, then I recommend they buy it or buy a gift code before December 20th.


----------



## VantagE

Score for us Alpha buyers though... xD


----------



## AndyB

Server is going up, myself and Psycho are just working on the town. If you want in, PM for the IP.. along with your MC account name, that way I know who is who.


----------



## Brad

*trevor said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ikr but i have to wait until christmas before i can get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If your parents are buying it for you, then I recommend they buy it or buy a gift code before December 20th.
Click to expand...

Is it going Beta then?


----------



## AndyB

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ikr but i have to wait until christmas before i can get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If your parents are buying it for you, then I recommend they buy it or buy a gift code before December 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it going Beta then?
Click to expand...

Yes. it shall.


----------



## Brad

AndyB said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ikr but i have to wait until christmas before i can get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If your parents are buying it for you, then I recommend they buy it or buy a gift code before December 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it going Beta then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. it shall.
Click to expand...

Hm. Dang. I'll have to tell my mom.


----------



## «Jack»

Awesome bit of work on the town.
Things are shaping up nicely.


----------



## AndyB

After a few hours "work", myself, Odd, Jack, Pear and Raz... have made a good start to the new town. We have plans for a proper farm, a library, a fountain.. who knows what else. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> After a few hours "work", myself, Odd, Jack, Pear and Raz... have made a good start to the new town. We have plans for a proper farm, a library, a fountain.. who knows what else. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> </div></div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">There's also a secret little hot tub just behind Perry's house.</div>


----------



## Brad

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours "work", myself, Odd, Jack, Pear and Raz... have made a good start to the new town. We have plans for a proper farm, a library, a fountain.. who knows what else. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> </div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">There's also a secret little hot tub just behind Perry's house.</div>
Click to expand...

Well it's not a secret anymore now is it? XD


----------



## «Jack»

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours "work", myself, Odd, Jack, Pear and Raz... have made a good start to the new town. We have plans for a proper farm, a library, a fountain.. who knows what else. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> </div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">There's also a secret little hot tub just behind Perry's house.</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not a secret anymore now is it? XD
Click to expand...

It really isn't meant to be.
And BBCode is butchering my words.


----------



## Brad

I know I was jk. Anyways lets get back on topic.


----------



## «Jack»

I'm up for some work on a lighthouse tonight if the server gets up.


----------



## AndyB

Pear just creeped the Hell out of me.
Server goes up for my own use to build something, he joins and is just there staring at me.

Aaand yeah, Server is up pm.. blah blah blah.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Okay fine, I'm caving in, because I refuse to pay for updates. ;_;

Sorry to be lazy, but where do I buy it? =\


----------



## AndyB

I got ya covered Ron. =)


----------



## Hiro

I tried it today and it was fun. I built a house


----------



## AndyB

Server is no longer open to the public. :3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

AndyB said:
			
		

> I got ya covered Ron. =)


Thanks for all your help, mang! =D


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> Server is no longer open to the public. :3


What?
Does that mean only those who've built in the town are still allowed?


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Server is no longer open to the public. :3
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> Does that mean only those who've built in the town are still allowed?
Click to expand...

I was just joking around last night, saying that it was shutting down.
It'll go up later tonight. 
No creeping this time Pear! |:<


----------



## Mino

Does the IP change all the time?


----------



## Psychonaut

*trevor said:
			
		

> Does the IP change all the time?


no.
just on occasion.


----------



## AndyB

What's been going on so far.. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> What's been going on so far.. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Strange and mysterious things ~


----------



## Tyler

I need to finish my house.


----------



## AndyB

BOSH!


----------



## Sporge27

so I found an editor called mc edit... it rocks

I've saved schematics of the important buildings I have constructed and now I can basically copy them into whatever world I want 

I had messed up some of the terrain in some places on my current map with my favorite things, but using this I can bring them easily to another world!

It rocks!  Took a little getting controls down but once figured out works great ( the nudge button is what I missed at first.)


----------



## Marcus

I guess there isn't any more need for other helpers is there?


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> so I found an editor called mc edit... it rocks
> 
> I've saved schematics of the important buildings I have constructed and now I can basically copy them into whatever world I want
> 
> I had messed up some of the terrain in some places on my current map with my favorite things, but using this I can bring them easily to another world!
> 
> It rocks!  Took a little getting controls down but once figured out works great ( the nudge button is what I missed at first.)


That's what Jackal uses. That's how he moved the spawn point for the town.


----------



## The Sign Painter

When will the server be back up?


----------



## Marcus

I'll help with it, whenever it's back up. I have neglected MC recently, and would love to help build something like this


----------



## AndyB

Um.. Jackal is going to get slapped!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcsRP3odZK8

=(<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Disclaimer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This was done on his own game, he has a copy of the World. =3</div>


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I found an editor called mc edit... it rocks
> 
> I've saved schematics of the important buildings I have constructed and now I can basically copy them into whatever world I want
> 
> I had messed up some of the terrain in some places on my current map with my favorite things, but using this I can bring them easily to another world!
> 
> It rocks!  Took a little getting controls down but once figured out works great ( the nudge button is what I missed at first.)
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Jackal uses. That's how he moved the spawn point for the town.
Click to expand...

so... I could send you the file of my tower then yes?  MWUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Robin

Josh. said:
			
		

> Is this game good or?


Get it. You won't regret it.


----------



## VantagE

I need to finish my fort...


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Just got this game. I'd been putting it off for a few months, but the beta coming soon, and how much money it would cost in the long run made finally get it. I'll probably play it later this weekend,but first I wanna complete New Vegas.


----------



## Elliot

Beta is coming out tomorrow c: I can't wait. 
~


----------



## Robin

Sorry but I'm a bit behind with everything, I've only just come back to TBT. Does TBT have a server?


----------



## AndyB

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Sorry but I'm a bit behind with everything, I've only just come back to TBT. Does TBT have a server?


I host a server. People on tbt are welcome.


----------



## Robin

AndyB said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I'm a bit behind with everything, I've only just come back to TBT. Does TBT have a server?
> 
> 
> 
> I host a server. People on tbt are welcome.
Click to expand...

Is it open? Can I have the ip?


----------



## Brad

Well I bought it and I think....

ITS THE BEST THING EVER. 

I love it.


----------



## Jas0n

My friend bought it for me today as a Christmas present, so far spent all my time making a character on photoshop


----------



## AndyB

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I'm a bit behind with everything, I've only just come back to TBT. Does TBT have a server?
> 
> 
> 
> I host a server. People on tbt are welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it open? Can I have the ip?
Click to expand...

It is open, but if another people got on... my interbutts would explode.
Sorry, I guess it's in high demand.


----------



## Brad

Inter Butts XD


----------



## The Sign Painter

RIP Feather n' Fuego.


----------



## Psychonaut

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> RIP Feather n' Fuego.


NOPE.

I'M STILL ALIVE.

THROUGH THE POWER OF FIBER OPTICS.


----------



## AndyB

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> RIP Feather n' Fuego.


To reiterate.. somebody set the tavern on fire. 
Not cool.

But thank you to those that helped put it out. The server is going to be down until I say so, well done ****.


----------



## Brad

Not trying to be mean or negative, but you should make things out of stone. Or brick.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Feather n' Fuego.
> 
> 
> 
> To reiterate.. somebody set the tavern on fire.
> Not cool.
> 
> But thank you to those that helped put it out. The server is going to be down until I say so, well done ****.
Click to expand...

>:L
But Jackal has that MineEdit thingamajigger, right?


----------



## Psychonaut

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> Not trying to be mean or negative, but you should make things out of stone. Or brick.


or not set the wood on fire.

that would help.  :3

wood just looks a bit nicer sometimes.  but yeah, could've been solved that way.  if it wasn't supposed to look wooden.


----------



## AndyB

@Jack, yes he does. It's all back to normal as far as I can tell.

@gamerdude, yes quite. But as Psycho says, wood does look nice, and not stone stone everywhere. Stone is not fluffy.


----------



## KoolKitteh

AndyB said:
			
		

> @Jack, yes he does. It's all back to normal as far as I can tell.
> 
> @gamerdude, yes quite. But as Psycho says, wood does look nice, and not stone stone everywhere. Stone is not fluffy.


What is the IP of you server?


----------



## AndyB

jim128 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jack, yes he does. It's all back to normal as far as I can tell.
> 
> @gamerdude, yes quite. But as Psycho says, wood does look nice, and not stone stone everywhere. Stone is not fluffy.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the IP of you server?
Click to expand...

It's not up, and the IP changes. Go back and read my post before the one before this. It's not going up for a while.


----------



## Brad

You guys for some reason the crafting page of the wiki isnt working.


----------



## Brad

SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST!

The crafting page started working again.
Do you think tomorrow we will lose all of our data because it's going Beta? That would suck because I just spent hours working on this world. Its really cool.


----------



## Robin

AndyB said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I'm a bit behind with everything, I've only just come back to TBT. Does TBT have a server?
> 
> 
> 
> I host a server. People on tbt are welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it open? Can I have the ip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open, but if another people got on... my interbutts would explode.
> Sorry, I guess it's in high demand.
Click to expand...

Ah that's fine.


----------



## Robin

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> Do you think tomorrow we will lose all of our data because it's going Beta? That would suck because I just spent hours working on this world. Its really cool.


No, probably not.


----------



## Elliot

Today ish Beta : D 

~ 

Spent time on my new mining place (suppose to be my house, but i got bored and made it into a mining place). And i found many nice stuff : D


----------



## Brad

I found this cool picture.


----------



## Prof Gallows

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> I found this cool picture.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


My new desktop. XD


----------



## Psychonaut

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> I found this cool picture.


http://notch.tumblr.com/


----------



## Brad

I know thats where I found it.

I had 5 diamond and died =[


----------



## Brad

Beta has begun!


----------



## Psychonaut

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> Beta has begun!


the only difference i saw from starting it up and looking at my inventory is that there's that tooltip thing describing the items, and that i had to reconfigure my controls, since i use E for inventory.

oh well.


----------



## Jas0n

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beta has begun!
> 
> 
> 
> the only difference i saw from starting it up and looking at my inventory is that there's that tooltip thing describing the items, and that i had to reconfigure my controls, since i use E for inventory.
> 
> oh well.
Click to expand...

* Working server-side inventory! Finally! (And as a result of that, a whole pile of bugs and issues got fixed)
* Made SMP servers save chunks way less often in most cases. Chunks don


----------



## Psychonaut

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beta has begun!
> 
> 
> 
> the only difference i saw from starting it up and looking at my inventory is that there's that tooltip thing describing the items, and that i had to reconfigure my controls, since i use E for inventory.
> 
> oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * Working server-side inventory! Finally! (And as a result of that, a whole pile of bugs and issues got fixed)
> * Made SMP servers save chunks way less often in most cases. Chunks don
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler

So I started a new file today, in honor of the beta, and it is my best map I've gotten so far. I spawned on an island and all around me are these awesome landspaces on the main land. I'm psyched (as soon as I build bridges lol).


----------



## Brad

I have a really good world right now. My friend was mining for literally 3 hours, looking for diamonds, and 5 minute later i find some. Its all over the place underground.


----------



## Marcus

Should really play this tomorrow.

Yep, it's decided, I'm playing tomorrow


----------



## Elliot

Aye, my mining place takes a while to find the ladder up to my home as the paths confuse me. o_o I actually find only cobblestone, iron, coal , dirt, and only gold so far. Wish me luck. Made a some sort of water thing, its neat. :3


----------



## Brad

The fist time I went into my epic mine I got lost and dug up and randomley I ended up in a mine out side of my house. So when I went down into my mine again I put "You're Stupid!" torches up around the door. "You're Stupid!" torches are like 15 torches around a door to say "You're Stupid look over here!"
It's saved my butt like a-thousand times.


----------



## AndyB

The server isn't going to be public for some time now.
We're having troubles keeping people in the game.. other than me. This what was said: "[INFO] Razputin005 lost connection: disconnect.overflow"
High server traffic, I don't know.

Anyway, here's the last of what had gone on there: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter

Good to see that Feather 'n' Fuego has been replaced.

about when do you think it'll be back though, if you have any clue?


----------



## AndyB

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Good to see that Feather 'n' Fuego has been replaced.
> 
> about when do you think it'll be back though, if you have any clue?


I'll try it every now and then with a few people. Hopefully something can be fixed with it soon.
Hell, it may just be my internet, but let's hope something does work soon.


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that Feather 'n' Fuego has been replaced.
> 
> about when do you think it'll be back though, if you have any clue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try it every now and then with a few people. Hopefully something can be fixed with it soon.
> Hell, it may just be my internet, but let's hope something does work soon.
Click to expand...

Good, cause I got some stuff I want to add to my bridge.


----------



## Sporge27

I may try and start up a server again, eventually.  It just takes extra effort through a wireless router :/

On the bright side I know how to use an awesome editor now, flying kingdom here I come!


----------



## Marcus

How do you make a server exactly? 
It's probably quite obvious, but I just want to know, I might try and make one


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I may try and start up a server again, eventually.  It just takes extra effort through a wireless router :/


Beta will probably destroy your router now. Really sucks.


----------



## Brad

Beta doesn't seem like an actual BIG change to me. I think that Notch should have given a larger update on Beta day. Although, its still good minus all of the bugs. Hope he fixes them today.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:
			
		

> The server isn't going to be public for some time now.
> We're having troubles keeping people in the game.. other than me. This what was said: "[INFO] Razputin005 lost connection: disconnect.overflow"
> High server traffic, I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, here's the last of what had gone on there: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


It's the beta, I'm having the same troubles with my server. There's an issue where people are being forced to try and download too much information at once and it kicks them off the server. If you create a new map it /should/ be okay. It depends on the person though.




			
				Sporge said:
			
		

> I may try and start up a server again, eventually. It just takes extra effort through a wireless router :/


It's really not that much work. I got mine set up really easily. You just need to make sure your computer has a static IP which takes a few minutes to do, after that it's just a matter of port forwarding to allow the port that the minecraft server uses, which if you know how to access your router's web page and the virtual servers page, it takes a few minutes to do also.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It's the beta, I'm having the same troubles with my server. There's an issue where people are being forced to try and download too much information at once and it kicks them off the server. If you create a new map it /should/ be okay. It depends on the person though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try and start up a server again, eventually. It just takes extra effort through a wireless router :/
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not that much work. I got mine set up really easily. You just need to make sure your computer has a static IP which takes a few minutes to do, after that it's just a matter of port forwarding to allow the port that the minecraft server uses, which if you know how to access your router's web page and the virtual servers page, it takes a few minutes to do also.
Click to expand...

Bull*censored.2.0* am I making a new map. It took so long to find a decent, good looking map.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the beta, I'm having the same troubles with my server. There's an issue where people are being forced to try and download too much information at once and it kicks them off the server. If you create a new map it /should/ be okay. It depends on the person though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try and start up a server again, eventually. It just takes extra effort through a wireless router :/
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not that much work. I got mine set up really easily. You just need to make sure your computer has a static IP which takes a few minutes to do, after that it's just a matter of port forwarding to allow the port that the minecraft server uses, which if you know how to access your router's web page and the virtual servers page, it takes a few minutes to do also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull*censored.2.0* am I making a new map. It took so long to find a decent, good looking map.
Click to expand...

Well you can keep your current map, I just made a new one that I could play on until it was fixed. Just create a separate folder for a 2nd map.


----------



## Brad

I just made a huge hole in the ground and trapped a Pig in it, so now I have like a tiny well that I can look at whenever I wanna see my pet pig Porkers.


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the beta, I'm having the same troubles with my server. There's an issue where people are being forced to try and download too much information at once and it kicks them off the server. If you create a new map it /should/ be okay. It depends on the person though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try and start up a server again, eventually. It just takes extra effort through a wireless router :/
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not that much work. I got mine set up really easily. You just need to make sure your computer has a static IP which takes a few minutes to do, after that it's just a matter of port forwarding to allow the port that the minecraft server uses, which if you know how to access your router's web page and the virtual servers page, it takes a few minutes to do also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull*censored.2.0* am I making a new map. It took so long to find a decent, good looking map.
Click to expand...

make a new map, transfer the section of the map we've been using to it. :J


----------



## Brad

Okay you guys, so I have an animal problem. I made the perfect greenhouse and I made sure the only entrance is the door... which I close. How are the cows getting inside?


----------



## Psychonaut

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> Okay you guys, so I have an animal problem. I made the perfect greenhouse and I made sure the only entrance is the door... which I close. How are the cows getting inside?


they spawn on grass, i believe.


----------



## Brad

Okay I see.


----------



## Sporge27

yeah animals spawn on a large enough area of grass


----------



## Elliot

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/M9NrM1HbSug'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/M9NrM1HbSug' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
I made some sort of "water" thing. I'm not sure to tell if its a pool or not, doesn't seem to much like it   . Pretty fun with the boat, sort of like a water slide up :3  What was one of your fun creations?
Oh baw. I died. o_o


----------



## AndyB

Piratessssss!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:
			
		

> Piratessssss!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Flag reminds me of a mob's face.


----------



## Marcus

AndyB said:
			
		

> Piratessssss!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Yar har, me 'arty!

It would be awesome if you could actually sail it


----------



## AndyB

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piratessssss!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Flag reminds me of a mob's face.
Click to expand...

Well it is meant to be the Creeper's face.


----------



## VantagE

Does this mean that you got your server up and running again Andy? I would love to be able to finish my fort... lol.


----------



## Gnome

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay you guys, so I have an animal problem. I made the perfect greenhouse and I made sure the only entrance is the door... which I close. How are the cows getting inside?
> 
> 
> 
> they spawn on grass, i believe.
Click to expand...

actually they spawn anywhere there's torchlight and/or grass.


----------



## Robin

I need some people to test my server, anyone want to help?


----------



## Elliot

For people who play on " Easy - Normal - Hard ". Do you kill mobs manually ( IE - Sword, Bow and Arrow) Or do you have a machine to do it with you? If so. Mind sharing it? I'm currently using one of them that i saw on a video and i plan to do different types so i can tell which works better and which doesn't  Thanks.


----------



## Psychonaut

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> For people who play on " Easy - Normal - Hard ". Do you kill mobs manually ( IE - Sword, Bow and Arrow) Or do you have a machine to do it with you? If so. Mind sharing it? I'm currently using one of them that i saw on a video and i plan to do different types so i can tell which works better and which doesn't  Thanks.


i failed to create a mob-drowning device, if that counts.

pretty sure it woulda worked if i had followed a tutorial or whatnot, but i was doing it by eye/myself, beyond the general idea

i've heard cactus + netherstone (on fire) is a nice wall, if you can get the netherstone/get to the nether.


----------



## Elliot

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For people who play on " Easy - Normal - Hard ". Do you kill mobs manually ( IE - Sword, Bow and Arrow) Or do you have a machine to do it with you? If so. Mind sharing it? I'm currently using one of them that i saw on a video and i plan to do different types so i can tell which works better and which doesn't  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> i failed to create a mob-drowning device, if that counts.
> 
> pretty sure it woulda worked if i had followed a tutorial or whatnot, but i was doing it by eye/myself, beyond the general idea
> 
> i've heard cactus + netherstone (on fire) is a nice wall, if you can get the netherstone/get to the nether.
Click to expand...

Oh baw. I don't have obsidian yet. `-`. I got some cactus next to me. I might get an idea from it.


----------



## Psychonaut

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For people who play on " Easy - Normal - Hard ". Do you kill mobs manually ( IE - Sword, Bow and Arrow) Or do you have a machine to do it with you? If so. Mind sharing it? I'm currently using one of them that i saw on a video and i plan to do different types so i can tell which works better and which doesn't  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> i failed to create a mob-drowning device, if that counts.
> 
> pretty sure it woulda worked if i had followed a tutorial or whatnot, but i was doing it by eye/myself, beyond the general idea
> 
> i've heard cactus + netherstone (on fire) is a nice wall, if you can get the netherstone/get to the nether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh baw. I don't have obsidian yet. `-`. I got some cactus next to me. I might get an idea from it.
Click to expand...

well, you'd basically be making a wall of fire and cacti (lol) but you could totally make it only a wall of cacti.


----------



## The Sign Painter

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> For people who play on " Easy - Normal - Hard ". Do you kill mobs manually ( IE - Sword, Bow and Arrow) Or do you have a machine to do it with you? If so. Mind sharing it? I'm currently using one of them that i saw on a video and i plan to do different types so i can tell which works better and which doesn't  Thanks.


I've got a cactus fence surrounding my castle, if that counts.


----------



## «Jack»

VICTORY!
I have triumphed over redstone's might and done the impossible!


----------



## The Sign Painter

-Jack- said:
			
		

> VICTORY!
> I have triumphed over redstone's might and done the impossible!


Any pics? :J


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> VICTORY!
> I have triumphed over redstone's might and done the impossible!


And then Psycho comes along and sets everyone on fire, kills them and makes obsidian everywhere.


----------



## «Jack»

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICTORY!
> I have triumphed over redstone's might and done the impossible!
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics? :J
Click to expand...

Nah, it doesn't really translate well to pictures, as it's more of a puzzle.
AND THEN PSYCHO


----------



## Psychonaut

Psychonaut is a walking disaster in minecraft

:J


----------



## Elliot

Apparently, can anyone explain what happened after the Halloween update? I'm very lost and i need this information on the things i'm about to built. :]


----------



## AndyB

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Apparently, can anyone explain what happened after the Halloween update? I'm very lost and i need this information on the things i'm about to built. :]


I have no idea how that was meant to sound. That structuce... oh damn.

Also, most questions can be answered here answered here:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, can anyone explain what happened after the Halloween update? I'm very lost and i need this information on the things i'm about to built. :]
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how that was meant to sound. That structuce... oh damn.
> 
> Also, most questions can be answered here answered here:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Main_Page
Click to expand...

Bah. I was rushing. Sorry for that. And thanks. I'll look into this.


----------



## AndyB

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, can anyone explain what happened after the Halloween update? I'm very lost and i need this information on the things i'm about to built. :]
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how that was meant to sound. That structuce... oh damn.
> 
> Also, most questions can be answered here answered here:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bah. I was rushing. Sorry for that. And thanks. I'll look into this.
Click to expand...

I have always said to go to the wiki if there's something anyone needs here in this thread.


----------



## «Jack»

:/
Semi-bumping this, semi-complaining about how I can't think of anything to do on Minecraft.


----------



## The Sign Painter

-Jack- said:
			
		

> :/
> Semi-bumping this, semi-complaining about how I can't think of anything to do on Minecraft.


Create a house fit for a giant.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> :/
> Semi-bumping this, semi-complaining about how I can't think of anything to do on Minecraft.


Make puzzles in Minecraft. :3 

But seriously, small maps that we download and try to complete.


----------



## -Aaron

Made an underground base, and died in a most ridiculous fashion, which is lava falling on my face. Started a forest fire too.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Made an underground base, and died in a most ridiculous fashion, which is lava falling on my face. Started a forest fire too.


*censored.3.0* YEAH BRO YOU ARE A MINECRAFT GOD


----------



## Brad

I havent played Minecraft in like 2 weeks.


----------



## Psychonaut

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> I havent played Minecraft in like 2 weeks.


are you still on a boat? (smirk)


----------



## Brad

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent played Minecraft in like 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> are you still on a boat? (smirk)
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Made an underground base, and died in a most ridiculous fashion, which is lava falling on my face. Started a forest fire too.


What a wonderful way : D. 
Started Minecraft, a new world, and found lava on my land. `-` win?
But eh. Restarted that world too. : D


----------



## AndyB

DOSH


----------



## «Jack»

THE ONE TIME I'M AWAY FROM MY COMPUTER


----------



## Sporge27

oooo I notice Linkerator playing on steam, and ended up joining his server for a bit of fun.  I hadn't talked to him in a while lol


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> oooo I notice ]Oh wow, I haven't heard from him in ages! Let alone spoke to him.


----------



## Brad

Hey you guys whats up with these capes?


----------



## Elliot

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> Hey you guys whats up with these capes?


I loved the Christmas One. 8D

I'm not sure why they put it on. Look neat though.


----------



## Brad

Yes they do. Notch didn't even post notes or anything about the capes.


----------



## «Jack»

I demand more server.


----------



## Zachary

Played classic. Built a few house things. Destroyed stuff. Fun game.


----------



## Brad

It is fun. But Beta is fun-er.


----------



## Psychonaut

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> Yes they do. Notch didn't even post notes or anything about the capes.


yes he did.

i remember reading it on the blog, or somewhere.  :/


----------



## Brad

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Notch didn't even post notes or anything about the capes.
> 
> 
> 
> yes he did.
> 
> i remember reading it on the blog, or somewhere.  :/
Click to expand...

I remember he was talking about developer capes when beta released.

EDIT: New Years Cloak


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Notch didn't even post notes or anything about the capes.
> 
> 
> 
> yes he did.
> 
> i remember reading it on the blog, or somewhere.  :/
Click to expand...

From his blog:



			
				Minecraft Beta said:
			
		

> * On a whim, added super exclusive clan cloaks for Mojang Employees


So he has mentioned that there are cloaks/capes.


----------



## Brad

What sucks about these cloaks is that they are only here until New Years is over. =[


----------



## «Jack»

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> What sucks about these cloaks is that they are only here until New Years is over. =[


Sauce?


----------



## Psychonaut

right, i thought they were strictly for devs as well.. but i guess he ended up giving them to everyone.  cool beans.

or maybe it's for alpha-players?


----------



## Brad

No they are only here until New Years ends just like the christmas capes.


----------



## ACCF18

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "No, and I don't want to." option? =P
> 
> 
> 
> That's the option where you ignore the post and not be a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't be a you? Ah, okay.
Click to expand...

Lol oh *censored.2.0*.


----------



## AndyB

Wasn't needed to reply to that... been a forever sine either cared/they looked here.


----------



## Brad

That was a tad late.


----------



## Elliot

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Do you know what i should do with this place? : L


----------



## AndyB

Burn it


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Burn it


^^^ stole my line.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Put a fireplace in it.
On YouTube there is a wonderful tutorial on how to do that.
(smirk)


----------



## AndyB

Work in progress. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Mino

You people with your buildings... whenever I build above ground it ends up looking blocky and lame.  That's why I try to work with the scenery.


----------



## Elliot

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Put a fireplace in it.
> On YouTube there is a wonderful tutorial on how to do that.
> (smirk)


I would. :3 But I don't want my hardwork to go to waste don't I?  : D


----------



## Yokie

I made an awesome fireplace with those nether-stones that never puts the fire out. But I should have used bricks instead of cobblestone.


----------



## ACCF18

Wow this topic is getting lots of replies. It's like almost 7 months old, yet still active.


----------



## Yokie

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Wow this topic is getting lots of replies. It's like almost 7 months old, yet still active.


It's an awesome game.


----------



## Tyler

So next week, Notch is adding water mobs and possibly paint.


----------



## Elliot

Water mobs? Oh my, : D Interesting. Anyways, with the house, I made it a main center for some things, I'm making my place look like a village /  town. Made an awesome Mining cave and public bar. : D


----------



## Sporge27

If he adds water mobs he better add something to help you swim faster   like flippers.


----------



## AndyB

I am very happy by this. Paint for what exactly? Coloured wool?! =D


----------



## Tyler

AndyB said:
			
		

> I am very happy by this. Paint for what exactly? Coloured wool?! =D


Colored wool would be nice, but paint for everything would be nice too.


----------



## Psychonaut

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> So next week, Notch is adding water mobs and possibly paint.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>my first thought when i heard paint.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Yokie

By mistake I burned my new house down. : L
Took some to build it up again. Stupid fireplace. >_>


----------



## Jas0n

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> By mistake I burned my new house down. : L
> Took some to build it up again. Stupid fireplace. >_>


This is why you don't build out of wood


----------



## Yokie

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By mistake I burned my new house down. : L
> Took some to build it up again. Stupid fireplace. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you don't build out of wood
Click to expand...

I was gonna make it out of bricks, but clay is a *censored.4.0* to find. >_>


----------



## «Jack»

Need moar server. D:


----------



## AndyB

I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.


----------



## Elliot

You guys should make an Inn, or Public bar in that server 8)


----------



## AndyB

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> You guys should make an Inn, or Public bar in that server 8)


We have one.


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should make an Inn, or Public bar in that server 8)
> 
> 
> 
> We have one.
Click to expand...

Ooh. Maybe a mini-game? : D


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.


CASTLE?
WHAT.

How's the "dungeon" coming along?


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.


CASTLE?
WHAT.

How's the "dungeon" coming along?


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> CASTLE?
> WHAT.
> 
> How's the "dungeon" coming along?
Click to expand...

I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built. 
And yes, castle TOWN. :3


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> CASTLE?
> WHAT.
> 
> How's the "dungeon" coming along?
Click to expand...

I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built. 
And yes, castle TOWN. :3


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> CASTLE?
> WHAT.
> 
> How's the "dungeon" coming along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built.
> And yes, castle TOWN. :3
Click to expand...

Coolio.

I had a flash of inspiration and came up with some plans for a redstone-operated jail. :3


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> CASTLE?
> WHAT.
> 
> How's the "dungeon" coming along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built.
> And yes, castle TOWN. :3
Click to expand...

Coolio.

I had a flash of inspiration and came up with some plans for a redstone-operated jail. :3


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> CASTLE?
> WHAT.
> 
> How's the "dungeon" coming along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built.
> And yes, castle TOWN. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coolio.
> 
> I had a flash of inspiration and came up with some plans for a redstone-operated jail. :3
Click to expand...

Interesting! 
If there were a way we could teleport people in there, without having someone in there already. (Teleport them to said person)
Still, nice work!


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played in a little while... Sorry. I'll get around to it and let you all know.
> Last thing we were doing was finishing up the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> CASTLE?
> WHAT.
> 
> How's the "dungeon" coming along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built.
> And yes, castle TOWN. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coolio.
> 
> I had a flash of inspiration and came up with some plans for a redstone-operated jail. :3
Click to expand...

Interesting! 
If there were a way we could teleport people in there, without having someone in there already. (Teleport them to said person)
Still, nice work!


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built.
> And yes, castle TOWN. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coolio.
> 
> I had a flash of inspiration and came up with some plans for a redstone-operated jail. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting!
> If there were a way we could teleport people in there, without having someone in there already. (Teleport them to said person)
> Still, nice work!
Click to expand...

Although there's no feasible way to make an actual jail unless one can completely remove someone's inventory/keep them from breaking blocks.
This one works well enough if there were to be land claim flags.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to think of any other "puzzles", so it's still waiting. Not to mention the second dungeon is still needed to be built.
> And yes, castle TOWN. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coolio.
> 
> I had a flash of inspiration and came up with some plans for a redstone-operated jail. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting!
> If there were a way we could teleport people in there, without having someone in there already. (Teleport them to said person)
> Still, nice work!
Click to expand...

Although there's no feasible way to make an actual jail unless one can completely remove someone's inventory/keep them from breaking blocks.
This one works well enough if there were to be land claim flags.


----------



## «Jack»

TO THE PC GAMING SECTION!

WHOOSH


----------



## Mino

Also, Gnome will have some editing to do on the first post.


----------



## OmegaMan

My minecraft is terrible, should I still post them? ;D


----------



## Mino

OmegaMan said:


> My minecraft is terrible, should I still post them? ;D


 
Sure, we won't judge (too harshly.)


----------



## Brad

So continuing the conversation we were having before the move. How would PVP work? I mean there are people that might just want to build, but they would have to be in fear of being killed. Unless there's a way to confine PVP to a certain area?


----------



## VantagE

I actually have a feeling there is. I don't know if the CUBOID system would be needed here in this situation or not. And I am guessing for those who play online a lot know what cuboid is. If not, just ask and we will explain lol.


----------



## AndyB

gamerdude309 said:


> So continuing the conversation we were having before the move. How would PVP work? I mean there are people that might just want to build, but they would have to be in fear of being killed. Unless there's a way to confine PVP to a certain area?


 
There isn't a way where you can confine it, not unless some kind of mod is added to the server. How we were going to do it before was a fresh map, you have so long to build a fort. Then it's mostly come at me bro/mash left click/one who isn't dead wins.


----------



## Numner

Dem birches man.
They might grow on me though.


----------



## Elliot

Can i please see the map of your server AndyB and may i ask any suggestions to it? : D
And, what do you think of the new update? Pretty neat!


----------



## «Jack»

UUUUUUUUUUPDAAAAAAATEEEEEE!
DDDDDD

New features:
* Note blocks (right click to tune, trigger to play)
* 15 wool dyes
* A new water dwelling mob
* New tree types
* Reeds magically turned into sugar canes. They still make paper.
* A bunch of new crafting recipes
* One secret useful block
* One secret pretty block
* Cake
* AND MOAR, probably. I forget!

There's a dispenser- powered storage thing that spits out items, tons of dyes, and sugar now.


AND SHEEP ARE DYEABLE.


----------



## Yokie

I'm going to buy this game very soon so what can you do online? Can you visit other's worlds?


----------



## «Jack»

Yokie said:


> I'm going to buy this game very soon so what can you do online? Can you visit other's worlds?


 
There may be a tool that'll let you turn a singleplayer world into a SMP world, but I think for the most part, it's just a new world generated by the server.

AND THIS NEW DISPENSER AWWAGAHAWG
It opens up a huge amount of application in redstone wiring, as pressure plates can be set off remotely now, and you can make a circuit only operate a certain number of times. And then note blocks can add musical contraptions, and SOOSOSOOSOSOSOSOSO HAPPY


----------



## Jas0n

Full list of changes:

New addition charcoal
Note Blocks (right click to tune, trigger to play)
15 wool dyes
A new water dwelling mob (Squid)
New tree types (Birch, Pine)
Reeds magically turned into sugar canes. They still make paper.
A bunch of new crafting recipes
One secret useful block (Dispenser)
One secret pretty block (Sandstone block)
Cake
Sugar - Crafted from Sugar Cane
Default furnaces given new look
Bones added to the drop table, exclusively for skeleton archers.
Bones can be crafted into Bonemeal.
New gray, light gray, and black sheep. Drop correspondingly colored wool.
Tools made out of stone and wood are now twice as durable.
New ore type (Lapis Lazuli)
Spiders can climb up walls.
Mob Spawners now show a rotating model inside of what they spawn
Wheat Seeds might be harvested more often when plowing grass blocks.
Bugfixes:

Paintings work in multiplayer
Disconnecting while riding no longer keeps the player in the world
A bunch more state is properly synched in multiplayer
Fixed colors going weird on PowerPC
Fixed a horrible chunk reload loop in singleplayer
Fixed most lighting bugs in newly generated SMP maps
Falling sand behaves better in SMP
Fixed a few crash on load level bugs
Jack-O-Lantern now has correct tooltip.
Sheep now visibly lose their wool when hit.
More information on everything can be found at http://www.minecraftwiki.net


----------



## Yokie

-Jack- said:


> There may be a tool that'll let you turn a singleplayer world into a SMP world, but I think for the most part, it's just a new world generated by the server.
> 
> AND THIS NEW DISPENSER AWWAGAHAWG
> It opens up a huge amount of application in redstone wiring, as pressure plates can be set off remotely now, and you can make a circuit only operate a certain number of times. And then note blocks can add musical contraptions, and SOOSOSOOSOSOSOSOSO HAPPY


 
Oh, ok. I really want that update so I have to get the game.


----------



## AndyB

FFFFFFFFFFF water mobs.
Happy about dyes, paintings. Time to wait for the wiki to be updated with all this.

Elly... wait for a bit, I'll get a screenshot for you.


----------



## «Jack»

So it turns out my monster of a jail took up to much space (pretty expected due to the wiring), but it's been saved by Jackal's MCEdit thingamahootsit!

And I came up with a way to design a bank using the dispenser, but it still would need a banker of sorts.
UNLESS. 
I could possibly implement a PIN code sort of system that would activate different vaults depending on the combo.


----------



## Tyler

Saw the update, very excited to play the game.


----------



## Brad

I did some reading up on the wiki and arrows are shot from dispensers like as if from a bow. So i was thinking... TURRETS!


----------



## Gnome

done editing the first post so it's not crappy.


----------



## «Jack»

Could be a nice new puzzle implement. Make a wrong move and POW.


----------



## AndyB

I was thinking that for the bottom part of Aya's shrine. Much like the lava trap, but you have to go the right path, or you get shot by arrows. Very Indiana Jones this dungeon.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:


> I was thinking that for the bottom part of Aya's shrine. Much like the lava trap, but you have to go the right path, or you get shot by arrows. Very Indiana Jones this dungeon.


 
All we need is a "leap of faith!"


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:


> All we need is a "leap of faith!"


 
I have the perfect idea for that. >=D


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:


> I have the perfect idea for that. >=D


 I only agree to it if it involves copious amounts of TNT.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:


> I only agree to it if it involves copious amounts of TNT.


 
No TNT! Anything that needs massive reset is a nono.. But yeah, I know what'll be done for that. Still need to do alot with the castle town.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:


> No TNT! Anything that needs massive reset is a nono.. But yeah, I know what'll be done for that. Still need to do alot with the castle town.


 
D:

Like I said above, a bank may be possible.
And next time I do some wiring, I'll try to expand downwards instead of outwards.


----------



## Jas0n

Only problem with the dispensers is that they only shoot 1 arrow for each time you step on the pressure plate, you can't make it rapid fire so it's a rather ineffective trap.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:


> D:
> 
> Like I said above, a bank may be possible.
> And next time I do some wiring, I'll try to expand downwards instead of outwards.


 
Bank isn't really necessary, we don't roleplay on the server so money isn't needed. I know the whole idea of building a town goes against that. Nor really a jail is too.. if someone's an idiot, we'd just kick/ban them.

@Jas0n, if the arrow causes knockback.. pushing a player into lava. THAT'D be an effective way of dealing with them.


----------



## «Jack»

Jas0n said:


> Only problem with the dispensers is that they only shoot 1 arrow for each time you step on the pressure plate, you can't make it rapid fire so it's a rather ineffective trap.


 
Is there any recoil from the arrows? It might be enough to knock someone off a platform if there is.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bank isn't really necessary, we don't roleplay on the server so money isn't needed. I know the whole idea of building a town goes against that. Nor really a jail is too.. if someone's an idiot, we'd just kick/ban them.


First i was like :l
And then I 
/jk


----------



## Tyler

Andy, when's the server going to be open again? 

Also, just because we don't use a bank/jail's functionality, doesn't mean you can't include them in the town for good time's sake.


----------



## «Jack»

Tyler said:


> Andy, when's the server going to be open again?
> 
> Also, just because we don't use a bank/jail's functionality, doesn't mean you can't include them in the town for good time's sake.


 
And it's fun to struggle with an issue until SUCCESS!


----------



## AndyB

Tyler said:


> Andy, when's the server going to be open again?
> 
> Also, just because we don't use a bank/jail's functionality, doesn't mean you can't include them in the town for good time's sake.


 
No I know, and they'll no doubt stay in for that reason. 
So Jack... Jail is staying, bank is welcome. That'll go somewhere else in castle town (still needs a name people!). It also needs an armory, places to live/stay, i.e. an Inn. 
And then I need to do the big mural in the castle itself.

As for server going up.. tomorrow night probably.


----------



## Psychonaut

turtlehead castle.
turtlejaw castle.
turtlerock castle.
turtleshell castle.
turtle castle.
or any of those without "castle"


----------



## Brad

AndyB said:


> As for server going up.. tomorrow night probably.



Cool! I never got to try out the forum before it was shutdown.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> turtlerock castle.


 
I like that one. Wouldn't be a bad idea to do something for it.. mold a small hill nearby, mural in castle. (which now gives me an idea to DO something in there. :3)


----------



## VantagE

I can never seem to get on when you have the server up >=(
I would love to finish my fort/house...


----------



## AndyB

VantagE said:


> I can never seem to get on when you have the server up >=(
> I would love to finish my fort/house...


 
It'll be up later tonight. But it's really laggy with this latest update, so a matter of first come, first serve.


----------



## Ashley is cool!

i love this game i play it every day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## «Jack»

Just made a rapid-fire flaming turret. 
:J


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:


> Just made a rapid-fire flaming turret.
> :J


 
I would like to see how that works.


----------



## «Jack»

Not really that complicated, just a pulsar, dispenser, and lava.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:


> Not really that complicated, just a pulsar, dispenser, and lava.


 
Redstone... right over my head.


----------



## «Jack»

Read: 
Rapid redstone on/off with a dispenser in front. With a sheet of lava in front.


----------



## Elliot

Notch liked this, and I thought this was a pretty neat too, maybe this could be used for your puzzle? Not sure if it will, but. [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNwZhw7evyM&feature=recentliklash]


----------



## JamesBertie

Thats Awsome


----------



## Jrrj15

Hi! I just got this game its really fun  I watched a bunch of old vids of it and when I saw the squids I said WTF O>O


----------



## Jrrj15

Just got this game today its pretty fun! For now i'm keeping it on peaceful while I get started than ill switch it to normal


----------



## AndyB

Well, with Noteblocks.. these will start popping up more often. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZDY6iqfHmA


----------



## «Jack»

Should I take that as a challenge?


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:


> Should I take that as a challenge?


 
I'd give it a go. It's not hard, more so just getting the pitch right.


----------



## «Jack»

TF2 theme.
LET'S DO IT.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:


> TF2 theme.
> LET'S DO IT.


 
OH BOY. You've got your work cut out..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEPVYrltke4


----------



## «Jack»

My hero.
I'll probably try to start maybe working on it tomorrow/tonight.


----------



## Justin

[video=youtube;RuWW9bEfzvs]herpderpherpderpherpderp[/video]

Whatthemusicblocks

I am impressed.


----------



## AndyB

That was... insane.


----------



## Psychonaut

PIGS GET OFF OF MY DANCE FLOOR
YOU CANNOT RAVE


----------



## Elliot

There should be a MineCraft tourney live, Make a house in less than 10 minutes or so etc. Wouldn't that be epic? : D


----------



## Jrrj15

Elliot said:


> There should be a MineCraft tourney live, Make a house in less than 10 minutes or so etc. Wouldn't that be epic? : D



Yes... yes that would be epic

Btw the servers on the first posts are Multiplayer survival servers? Or creative ones...?


----------



## Mino

Anyone watched any of BlueZephos Survival Island video series on YouTube?  Good stuff.  We should try that survival map sometime in SMP.


----------



## AndyB

Jrrj15 said:


> Yes... yes that would be epic
> 
> Btw the servers on the first posts are Multiplayer survival servers? Or creative ones...?


 
They are survival.


----------



## Jrrj15

AndyB said:


> They are survival.


 
Lol I love SMP my friend just made a server just Me and Him play on lol

@Trevor Yes I watched the whole SMP one 



Spoiler: SPOILERS!!!



lol I love how they made it into a story (lol old peculiar)


 and I watched the Survival Island ones


----------



## Elliot

Trevor said:


> Anyone watched any of BlueZephos Survival Island video series on YouTube?  Good stuff.  We should try that survival map sometime in SMP.


 
I love their series <3


----------



## AndyB

So, the guy that did Still Alive on the Noteblocks.. he finished it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG9SPywEGm4


----------



## The Sign Painter

Holy crap, that's a lot of work.
But still pretty sweet.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:


> So, the guy that did Still Alive on the Noteblocks.. he finished it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG9SPywEGm4


 
I have a new appreciation of how goddamn hard that is.
Any chance of a server tonight?


----------



## easpa

I really have to start playing this.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I have a question- how do servers and **** work? Can you continuously work on **** together or does it all get erased? Never really played multiplayer before.


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:


> I have a question- how do servers and **** work? Can you continuously work on **** together or does it all get erased? Never really played multiplayer before.


 
It's basically a single-player map, except with multiple people. It's all saved and backed up (I think), and we've got a pretty nice town set up, along with some various other projects, like a Zelda-esque "dungeon" and a castle.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

?Jack? said:


> It's basically a single-player map, except with multiple people. It's all saved and backed up (I think), and we've got a pretty nice town set up, along with some various other projects, like a Zelda-esque "dungeon" and a castle.


 
Woah, that's awesome. I would like to join in and set my *****in' house up in your town.


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:


> Woah, that's awesome. I would like to join in and set my *****in' house up in your town.


 
Andy's the one with the IP, so PMing him's the best bet.
It's up pretty erratically, though.


----------



## Psychonaut

the downside of MP is that the server has to be up in order to work on anything, and since andy runs it off of his laptop it isn't on 24/7.

even while it's on, you have to bear with the fairly consistent lag since he's running it off of his laptop which isn't a gaming computer, and is still burdened with whatever he happens to be doing at the time.

if you remember how the tf2 server i hosted for like a week went, it's kinda like that.  it's fine for 3/4 people, but once it gets more users, it's hardly playable.  it's still good fun, though, and we've got some nice stuff setup, so worth a connect if you just wanna see for yourself.  (though it's mainly been andy and jack)


----------



## Zachary

So, I was thinking, "Hey, how about I get some of this lava in mine and take it outside to make some natural light?" Well, I screwed up and burned down my house!


----------



## Jrrj15

Does anyone know how to download mods, maps and/or textures? I can't figure it out I googled it and I can't find out how to do it...


----------



## Mino

I had to reinstall Minecraft, but it appears the servers are down.  This is awful.  IT'S 3AM AND I WANT TO PLAY MINECRAFT.


----------



## Elliot

I say, chunk errors in SMP are pretty cheap.
1 - Easy way to find Diamond, just dig your way down there.
2 - But thats a good thing for some people.
3 - And its pretty much cheating you're doing that just to find diamond. : >


----------



## Sporge27

I have been playin again... things have changed so i started a new world.. think I wil blog about it :3


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:


> I have been playin again... things have changed so i started a new world.. think I wil blog about it :3


 and so it begins.

i started fresh yesterday or the day before, feels weird even though i only got it a month or so ago


----------



## AndyB

I still need to start a new world. Will get around to that soon.


----------



## Mino

Erm....

This may be a shameless plug for my blog, but I really want to use it to show other TBT members what Minecraft is about.  All I'm asking is for your comments.


----------



## Sporge27

So I would sincerely be glad if someone can help me out on what I am doing wrong...

I made a trap of water flowing into lava overhanging on ladders... it kills monsters, but they don't seem to drop loot.... what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:


> So I would sincerely be glad if someone can help me out on what I am doing wrong...
> 
> I made a trap of water flowing into lava overhanging on ladders... it kills monsters, but they don't seem to drop loot.... what am I doing wrong here?


 
If you're watching sheep go in, they don't drop wool from dying only from being hit. If it's all mobs.. I have no idea.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:


> If you're watching sheep go in, they don't drop wool from dying only from being hit. If it's all mobs.. I have no idea.


 
It wasn't sheep, I got a few zombies a creeper a couple skeletons and a couple spiders dead in it, but nothing from them :/

May be I was just unlucky.. I will try leaving it on..

edit:  It appears it did work ... but I almost got nothing before a creeper went and blew up, I was just going outside to check on things and he was right by the door... didn't kill me, but it busted some blocks near the lave... the change in its flow killed me... :/  I will try cacti instead may be... does that work?  Or one of those drowning traps...


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:


> It wasn't sheep, I got a few zombies a creeper a couple skeletons and a couple spiders dead in it, but nothing from them :/
> 
> May be I was just unlucky.. I will try leaving it on..
> 
> edit:  It appears it did work ... but I almost got nothing before a creeper went and blew up, I was just going outside to check on things and he was right by the door... didn't kill me, but it busted some blocks near the lave... the change in its flow killed me... :/  I will try cacti instead may be... does that work?  Or one of those drowning traps...


 
Cacti work, I had one before. Drowning may be a bit better.. good luck


----------



## Jas0n

Could also be a problem of the items going into the lava and burning. If you use lava traps it's usually a good idea to wall off the lava so creatures can't actually get in it and the items don't burn when the creature dies.

Drowning traps seem to work the best imo. Maybe add some cacti for extra painfulness.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jas0n said:


> Could also be a problem of the items going into the lava and burning. If you use lava traps it's usually a good idea to wall off the lava so creatures can't actually get in it and the items don't burn when the creature dies.


 what i was thinking


----------



## «Jack»

No server for quite a while makes me a sad panda. D:


----------



## Colour Bandit

I bought Minecraft aout two hours ago, after a week of my friends going on and on about how good it is, it is fantastic! I'm playing on Peaceful mode (Yes, I'm a wuss) and I've made three bases, which I've clearly marked out with torches. My first base was built next to a lava pool (Free light.) and my over two are on different islands.


----------



## Jrrj15

?Jack? said:


> No server for quite a while makes me a sad panda. D:


When one little panda pulls of another little panda's underwear that makes me a saddddddd Panda 
Oh and the servers too...


----------



## Psychonaut

The Doctor said:


> I bought Minecraft aout two hours ago, after a week of my friends going on and on about how good it is, it is fantastic! I'm playing on Peaceful mode (Yes, I'm a wuss) and I've made three bases, which I've clearly marked out with torches. My first base was built next to a lava pool (Free light.) and my over two are on different islands.


 i'd suggest you put some kinda cobblestone barrier around the lavapit, unless you like the idea of a fire.


----------



## Mino

Psychonaut said:


> i'd suggest you put some kinda cobblestone barrier around the lavapit, unless you like the idea of a fire.


 
Unless the clever ******* already built it out of cobblestone.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Trevor said:


> Unless the clever ******* already built it out of cobblestone.


 
Well actually I built into the nearby cliff, so hopefully that'll protect me.


----------



## Psychonaut

Trevor said:


> Unless the clever ******* already built it out of cobblestone.


 oh right.

/me still builds his home out of wood.

lol


----------



## Elliot

Psychonaut said:


> oh right.
> 
> /me still builds his home out of wood.
> 
> lol


 
I build mine in a cave :>


----------



## Caius

I built my feeble house out of... sand and.. stuff. 

And then I heard SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Elliot

Zr388 said:


> I built my feeble house out of... sand and.. stuff.
> 
> And then I heard SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


 Did you give him a hug? : D


----------



## Caius

He gave me a surprise hug without my consent


----------



## VantagE

Zr388 said:


> He gave me a surprise hug without my consent


 
Their hugs are painful... =(


----------



## Psychonaut

VantagE said:


> Their hugs are painful... =(


 they're just bursting with happiness.


----------



## Elliot

This is a question for Andy, is your server fast? if so, how do you make it fast? I made a server hours ago, and it's lagging.


----------



## «Jack»

I just realized that with note blocks, I can change the jail's alarm system to an actua alarm instead of flashing lights.


----------



## Caius

I can't unsee this


----------



## Psychonaut

Elliot said:


> This is a question for Andy, is your server fast? if so, how do you make it fast? I made a server hours ago, and it's lagging.


 it's as fast as his laptop will let it be.

it lags a lot, but it's better than nothing.  AND IT MAKES UP FOR THE LAG WITH SOOOUL~


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2mCDkqXki0&feature=feedf


----------



## Sporge27

So zero punctuation just did a minecraft episode, one of those few games Yahtzee actually likes


----------



## AndyB

Elliot said:


> This is a question for Andy, is your server fast? if so, how do you make it fast? I made a server hours ago, and it's lagging.


 
Well, if you're running the server on your computer.. it will be a little slow. I mean, unless you have a good, decent computer.


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> Well, if you're running the server on your computer.. it will be a little slow. I mean, unless you have a good, decent computer.


 
Dell / Windows 7 . Is that good? : O 
Ram - 5.75 GB.


----------



## AndyB

Elliot said:


> Dell / Windows 7 . Is that good? : O
> Ram - 5.75 GB.


 
I have a decent computer, mine still lags.


----------



## Jas0n

I've never had any lag on my server, but then only 3 people have ever played on it at a time.

Actually, I take that back. It lagged when my friend set the entire forest on fire.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> I've never had any lag on my server, but then only 3 people have ever played on it at a time.
> 
> Actually, I take that back. It lagged when my friend set the entire forest on fire.


 
Fire will do that. Fire is evil!

I'm getting really interested with dungeon/puzzle maps. Haven't been on the server map for a while.


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> Fire will do that. Fire is evil!
> 
> I'm getting really interested with dungeon/puzzle maps. Haven't been on the server map for a while.


Only you can prevent wild fires.
8D


----------



## Caius

Elliot said:


> Only you can prevent wild fires.
> 8D


 
More like only you can create them. I set the forest in my server on fire 6 days ago. It's still a'blazin. I love it. I built a glass house overlooking the forest to watch it


----------



## Jas0n

Elliot said:


> Only you can prevent wild fires.
> 8D


 
I tried but by the time I got my bucket of water the fire spread to multiple islands and all the poor trees were burning to the ground. </3

'Tis good though, kills all creatures outside so after a night time of zombies and such I can just pick up a ton of items. Tons of pork chops too.


----------



## Elliot

I made a mini-market. It's pretty neat, Fountain, 2 banks, 1 cafe , Food Market, BlackSmith, Water Collector, and some more.


----------



## AndyB

Zr388 said:


> More like only you can create them. I set the forest in my server on fire 6 days ago. It's still a'blazin. I love it. I built a glass house overlooking the forest to watch it


 
I've had it where an above ground lava pool set fire to a bunch of trees.. somehow. Like the lava just jumped up to the leaves.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:


> I've had it where an above ground lava pool set fire to a bunch of trees.. somehow. Like the lava just jumped up to the leaves.


 
Those little 'embers' that shoot out of the lava once in a while can land on flammable stuff and burn it... yea... when I built my furnace in my wooden home without stone in front of it, the whole place burnt to the ground.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> Those little 'embers' that shoot out of the lava once in a while can land on flammable stuff and burn it... yea... when I built my furnace in my wooden home without stone in front of it, the whole place burnt to the ground.


 
Wait.. that shouldn't have set it on fire! I've never seen that happen. I've had plenty of wood houses and not burn down. 0_o?


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Those little 'embers' that shoot out of the lava once in a while can land on flammable stuff and burn it... yea... when I built my furnace in my wooden home without stone in front of it, the whole place burnt to the ground.



I laughed at this. I am terrible person.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:


> Wait.. that shouldn't have set it on fire! I've never seen that happen. I've had plenty of wood houses and not burn down. 0_o?


 
It's fairly uncommon, and when it does happen you have to be unlucky enough for the ember to land on a flammable object.


----------



## Trundle

I tried this last night, and man I love it. O_O


----------



## Zachary

I'm currently playing with mods because I'm a cheater. : 3


----------



## Trundle

*minibump* 
I bought the game now. If anyone has some cool tops for me I accept them openly.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Trundle said:


> *minibump*
> I bought the game now. If anyone has some cool tops for me I accept them openly.


 
If you don't play on hard mode, you aren't a real minecrafter.


----------



## Trundle

The Sign Painter said:


> If you don't play on hard mode, you aren't a real minecrafter.


 
I have actually been having about 2 creepers blow up and destroying my fort a day, so I'm really not sure yet.


----------



## Elliot

Trundle said:


> I have actually been having about 2 creepers blow up and destroying my fort a day, so I'm really not sure yet.


 If' you're tired of dying, Peaceful. New to MineCraft? Try easy for now, then change to normal once you get the hang of it and hard if you want to have a challenge! I play on Normal, Not much of a "Pro" lol.


----------



## Trundle

Elliot said:


> If' you're tired of dying, Peaceful. New to MineCraft? Try easy for now, then change to normal once you get the hang of it and hard if you want to have a challenge! I play on Normal, Not much of a "Pro" lol.


I'm not dieing, but those creepers are blowing holes in my house. I play on normal. My wimp friend plays on peaceful lol.


----------



## Mino

I play almost exclusively on peaceful.  Never felt like I'm missing much.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

I love Minecraft.

Just kinda hilarious how Notch stole the idea. > w>


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I love Minecraft.
> 
> Just kinda hilarious how Notch stole the idea. > w>


 
Get out with that thinking. He didnt steal it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> Get out with that thinking. He didnt steal it.


 
Lol he did. He was working on Infa-miner which was a game which used the same engines and basis as Minecraft.
But he left the team and basically stole the idea and expanded on it, he even says Minecraft was based off of it xD

FYI. If you want proof look up Infa-miner and look at the original creators. One of them was Notch.


----------



## -Aaron

Heh, I guess I was late on the Minecraft bandwagon. Apparently, Notch has become quite the lazy person.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

-Aaron said:


> Heh, I guess I was late on the Minecraft bandwagon. Apparently, Notch has become quite the lazy person.


 
BADLY OFF TOPIC
But I'm guessing you like Panty Stocking. Either that or you liked the picture of scanty xD


----------



## -Aaron

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> BADLY OFF TOPIC
> But I'm guessing you like Panty Stocking. Either that or you liked the picture of scanty xD


Yeah, I like Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. Thanks for reminding me too. I've been meaning to change that image.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

-Aaron said:


> Yeah, I like Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. Thanks for reminding me too. I've been meaning to change that image.


 
I've never been in fits of laughter so bad over an anime before it xD.
I love Panty and Chuck so bad. 
Plus you HAVE to love the way that monkey becomes like Phoenix Wright <3
Even better is that I'm listening to the Panty Stocking soundtrack on my phone (Took Juice out so my mum doesn't come in thinking I'm watching Porno LOL)


----------



## -Aaron

Tried re-creating this, failed miserably. Either I did it wrong, or this house is supposed to look stupid inside.


----------



## Trundle

-Aaron said:


> Tried re-creating this, failed miserably. Either I did it wrong, or this house is supposed to look stupid inside.


 
It's probably supposed to look stupid inside.


----------



## «Jack»

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lol he did. He was working on Infa-miner which was a game which used the same engines and basis as Minecraft.
> But he left the team and basically stole the idea and expanded on it, he even says Minecraft was based off of it xD
> 
> FYI. If you want proof look up Infa-miner and look at the original creators. One of them was Notch.


 
BASED off of. 
If you take an idea like Infiniminer's and take the gameplay in a different direction than it was going, it's not theft.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

?Jack? said:


> BASED off of.
> If you take an idea like Infiniminer's and take the gameplay in a different direction than it was going, it's not theft.


 
meh... Counts how you look at it.
Alot of people do consider it theft. I don't 'cuz I F***ING love Minecraft


----------



## «Jack»

I've done some quick research, and from what I can tell, Notch never worked with the Infiniminer team.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

?Jack? said:


> I've done some quick research, and from what I can tell, Notch never worked with the Infiniminer team.


 
Huh...I swear my friend who was one of the first 1,000 people to play Minecraft showed me he did...
-shrugs- Might be just my memory ****ing up on me.


----------



## Jrrj15

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Huh...I swear my friend who was one of the first 1,000 people to play Minecraft showed me he did...
> -shrugs- Might be just my memory ****ing up on me.


 No I think he was just playing it and he saw people making things and thats where he got the idea of Minecraft from


----------



## Brad

Working on an under water fortress of solitude. More complicated than I thought it would be. =p


----------



## Elliot

First post of February : D (Lololo.)
Anyways, I made an unlimited cobblestone factory, and i got alot of cobblestone. Do i decided to make a sky monster trap. ;O It'll be neat and all. : D


----------



## The Sign Painter

Elliot said:


> First post of February : D (Lololo.)
> Anyways, I made an unlimited cobblestone factory, and i got alot of cobblestone. Do i decided to make a sky monster trap. ;O It'll be neat and all. : D


 
Because Cobblestone is so rare that you need an unlimited supply of it. :J

And I recently started a new map, I think I shall make a farm that runs on bone meal.


----------



## Elliot

The Sign Painter said:


> Because Cobblestone is so rare that you need an unlimited supply of it. :J
> 
> And I recently started a new map, I think I shall make a farm that runs on bone meal.


 Well, I don't want to put torches everywhere underground or anywhere in that matter when i have light (Lava) to supply me light.  8D


----------



## The Sign Painter

Elliot said:


> Well, I don't want to put torches everywhere underground or anywhere in that matter when i have light (Lava) to supply me light.  8D



How do you have it going through your house? Is it a glass floor with lava underneath?


----------



## Elliot

The Sign Painter said:


> How do you have it going through your house? Is it a glass floor with lava underneath?


 
What do you mean? I have it outside, heh.


----------



## Jas0n

Minecraft Live right now with the Machinima Realm team. Notch and Seananners will also be on the livestream later.

http://www.ustream.tv/machinima


----------



## «Jack»

I've seriously lost all motivation for this game. Today I decided to make a new world with an awesome base and a music box thing, but then I thought of all the work to get the redstone and stuff like that. So then I thought I'd just edit that stuff into my inventory, but whenever I do that on single player, everything I make feels worthless because I cheated.


----------



## Zachary

?Jack? said:


> I've seriously lost all motivation for this game. Today I decided to make a new world with an awesome base and a music box thing, but then I thought of all the work to get the redstone and stuff like that. So then I thought I'd just edit that stuff into my inventory, but whenever I do that on single player, everything I make feels worthless because I cheated.


 Then don't cheat. The fun is in the difficulty of doing it all and how long it takes. You will be proud and happy in the end and have fun getting there!


----------



## Trundle

I'm currently working on a lava stream around my house to keep monsters away. It'll be worth it but I have to keep going way down my mine to get a block of lava every time.
edit: FRIG. It caught on fire.


----------



## «Jack»

Zachary said:


> Then don't cheat. The fun is in the difficulty of doing it all and how long it takes. You will be proud and happy in the end and have fun getting there!


 
But I don't want to spend the 2-3+ hours gathering the ****load of redstone I'll need to make a music box/sequencer.


----------



## NikoKing

Trundle said:


> I'm currently working on a lava stream around my house to keep monsters away. It'll be worth it but I have to keep going way down my mine to get a block of lava every time.
> edit: FRIG. It caught on fire.


 
if you're building a lava steam I suggest using stone blocks for your house to avoid your house being burned down.


----------



## Zachary

?Jack? said:


> But I don't want to spend the 2-3+ hours gathering the ****load of redstone I'll need to make a music box/sequencer.


See, you'll be playing the game a whole lot more if you're just gather you're resources the hard way.


----------



## «Jack»

Zachary said:


> See, you'll be playing the game a whole lot more if you're just gather you're resources the hard way.


 
But that's the boring as hell part. The fun stuff is building, not fun stuff is getting materials. 
Therefore:
Not cheating = Getting materials = Not fun
Cheating = Guilt = Not fun

WWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mino

Zachary said:


> See, you'll be playing the game a whole lot more if you're just gather you're resources the hard way.


 
Sorry, but... what:



> you're just gather you're resources



Anyways, I feel like I'm rapidly losing interest in this game, despite having just built some of the largest things I've ever created.


----------



## Elliot

Oh damn, i lost my world some how! Next time, i should have a back-up, damn. I was almost done making the sky-trap.
Now i'm sad. ;C


----------



## Jrrj15

Elliot said:


> Oh damn, i lost my world some how! Next time, i should have a back-up, damn. I was almost done making the sky-trap.
> Now i'm sad. ;C



*Sad Face*


----------



## Zachary

Trevor said:


> Sorry, but... what:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I feel like I'm rapidly losing interest in this game, despite having just built some of the largest things I've ever created.


 
Sorry but... This post does not concern you sir. I know my grammar sucks. You don't have to point it out to me. Okay, thank you and good bye.

Jack, go cheat then if you want to just build stuff. Just don't think about the guilt or whatever.


----------



## Elliot

Heh, started a new world.
I also installed a new mod, Mo's Creatures! : D
I saw a unicorn and tamed it, I made a place where i can put my creatures and stuff. Also, this world is better than the other one, I can't wait to look at this world even further!


----------



## Tyler

I started a new world yesterday. I can't wait for a new update. D:


----------



## Zachary

Something. I'm not sure. Castle? Nah. Here


----------



## Mino

Zachary said:


> Sorry but... This post does not concern you sir. I know my grammar sucks. You don't have to point it out to me. Okay, thank you and good bye.
> 
> Jack, go cheat then if you want to just build stuff. Just don't think about the guilt or whatever.


 
Don't get all pissy at me.  I'm only trying to help you with contractions.  Kay-ryst.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Elliot said:


> Heh, started a new world.
> I also installed a new mod, Mo's Creatures! : D
> I saw a unicorn and tamed it, I made a place where i can put my creatures and stuff. Also, this world is better than the other one, I can't wait to look at this world even further!


 
Send the link!


----------



## AndyB

A simple search would of found this.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=86929


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> A simple search would of found this.
> 
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=86929


 
Yes, thats the one i have.
It's a very unique mod, So far, i got a unicorn, and on my other world, a unicorn, and 2 brown, 2 black horses. : D


----------



## Jrrj15

Tyler said:


> I started a new world yesterday. I can't wait for a new update. D:



Should be a new update soon he said he would add a bunch of water stuff because he went on vacation and did a bunch of scooba diving  I would love more water stuff its kinda boring down there except for the squidies


----------



## Brad

Squids scare me.


----------



## AndyB

Been playing it alot lately, working on the castletown area.


----------



## «Jack»

I've decided to dig a pit to bedrock so I can make a multi-story music box. The digging is being assisted by TNT, but there's a bunch of lava pools...
D:


----------



## Elliot

Been trying people's maps.
-B3ndro's (Love it. )
- Obstacle Course (Can't get pass level 9 but i love it : D)
-


----------



## Trundle

I hate it when I create a new map and hear a zombie really loud directly under me right when I spawn.


----------



## Entei Slider

I'm kinda new to minecraft (I've had it for a while now...just never really played it after I got dominated on the first night by a skeleton... Are there any multiplayer servers (because I want to have fun with other people) Where I can like learn the ropes?


----------



## Psychonaut

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/17/the-minecraft-experiment-final-entry-cake-or-death/


----------



## AndyB

I'm thinking of making one of these story/adventure maps for people to download.
Will get to work on it soon, only an idea for now. Any input/ideas are welcome to be thrown at me. 

But yeah, would like to know if anyone would be interested in playing, or even helping.


----------



## KoolKitteh

Just got the game. Its great!
Would the Bell Tree Froum's Server happen to be up?


----------



## Elliot

KoolKitteh said:


> Just got the game. Its great!
> Would the Bell Tree Froum's Server happen to be up?


 
There's no official TBT MineCraft Server. Though, Andy has a server, and Gnome has a Server. Ask them if some details. :]


----------



## AndyB

AndyB said:


> I'm thinking of making one of these story/adventure maps for people to download.
> Will get to work on it soon, only an idea for now. Any input/ideas are welcome to be thrown at me.
> 
> But yeah, would like to know if anyone would be interested in playing, or even helping.


 
I am actually going through with this, so anyone willing to try it out, help build whatever.. let me know.


----------



## KoolKitteh

AndyB said:


> I am actually going through with this, so anyone willing to try it out, help build whatever.. let me know.


 
I would be willing to try it out!
Also maybe the main Story Character or whatever could start of by living in a Capital City, but he/she is just a knight, and works for the King in the Castle. Then his wife/husband/kids could get taken away! And he goes on an adventure to seach for them. You would have to put this story in Signs but, still.


----------



## AndyB

KoolKitteh said:


> I would be willing to try it out!
> Also maybe the main Story Character or whatever could start of by living in a Capital City, but he/she is just a knight, and works for the King in the Castle. Then his wife/husband/kids could get taken away! And he goes on an adventure to seach for them. You would have to put this story in Signs but, still.


 
I was going to say that signs would be the main way to tell the story.
But for the most part, I know what I'm doing for "story". It's now trying to figure out where/what I'm building.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

J/s

If we did have servers we should have one in the Nether and one real world.

I'm kinda annoyed none of my pcs run Minecraft well enough. Trying to get some money together to get my friend to build me a PC.


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> J/s
> If we did have servers we should have one in the Nether and one real world.


 
We do have a server, it's just not a dedicated one.


----------



## KoolKitteh

AndyB said:


> I was going to say that signs would be the main way to tell the story.
> But for the most part, I know what I'm doing for "story". It's now trying to figure out where/what I'm building.


 
Well like I said you could have a Castle, or A Modern City. But it depends on what your story is. (If your story has a setting, that is.)


----------



## NikoKing

Definitely getting this game soon when I manage to make some cash. ;D


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:


> A simple search would of found this.
> 
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=86929


 
hey out of the people using this how its it?

Also I would gladly help on a server sometime.


----------



## Jas0n

Sporge27 said:


> hey out of the people using this how its it?
> 
> Also I would gladly help on a server sometime.


 
Kinda sucks. Fun for a little while but then it just gets annoying, anywhere you go just leads by death due to insane spawn rates of everything.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:


> I am actually going through with this, so anyone willing to try it out, help build whatever.. let me know.


 
All of the above.
C:


----------



## Sporge27

Jas0n said:


> Kinda sucks. Fun for a little while but then it just gets annoying, anywhere you go just leads by death due to insane spawn rates of everything.


 
Ah I would like mounts you can control to be implemented though lol


----------



## Elliot

Meh, Got really tired of Mo' Creatures, my objective was set to that when i installed it, not the general MineCraft Objective, so i uninstalled it, I would give it a 3/5.


----------



## AndyB

Minecraft doesn't have any objectives! It's what you want to do with it.


----------



## Ciaran

I downloaded this the other day.
It crashes a lot :S


----------



## AndyB

Updated today, lots of new things.

http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Patch_History


----------



## «Jack»

Awesome, wiring just got a little bit easier.


----------



## Sporge27

hmm not as cool as the big one last month, though plenty of nice things added.


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> Minecraft doesn't have any objectives! It's what you want to do with it.


 I meant that when I installed Mo' Creatures, I kept on creating Houses for the animals, and focusing on finding a unicorn/pegasus, instead of making a house, mining, etc.


----------



## Bacon Boy

News: Minecraft might be coming to the iPhone/iPad soon.


----------



## «Jack»

Elliot said:


> I meant that when I installed Mo' Creatures, I kept on creating Houses for the animals, and focusing on finding a unicorn/pegasus, instead of making a house, mining, etc.


 
If you were having fun doing it, I don't see why that would be an issue.


----------



## Psychonaut

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> News: Minecraft might be coming to the iPhone/iPad soon.


 read about this a few months back somewhere.. can't remember where.  cool that it's coming out, i guess.

also, SWEET MERCIFUL CRAP, BEDS.


----------



## Elliot

?Jack? said:


> If you were having fun doing it, I don't see why that would be an issue.


 
Actually, i wasn't having fun with it after a while, heh. I liked mining more than finding animals, etc. These bears were annoying, also the boars, etc.


----------



## Megamannt125

Got back into Minecraft cause I haven't played in a while. Goddamn I love beds.


----------



## Jas0n

Megamannt125 said:


> Got back into Minecraft cause I haven't played in a while. Goddamn I love beds.


 
Is that because you've been playing with Jenn?


----------



## Brad

Somebody blatantly ripped off MC for xbla and now they are trying to say it's not a ripoff, just watch.


----------



## Elliot

Brad said:


> Somebody blatantly ripped off MC for xbla and now they are trying to say it's not a ripoff, just watch.


 

The comments of the site are hate haha.


----------



## ShadoMaster

rumble fighter....
Game looks like a cubic version of Harvest Moon... LOOKS LIKE! I havent really played the game.


----------



## Trundle

I can't find any caverns in my mine. ugh


----------



## AndyB

*Successful haul*



Spoiler











 This seed is awesome! Floating island.. floating island tree thing.
Also, I feel sorry for you Trundle.. check out that 94 stack iron. B)


----------



## Entei Slider

Does anyone have any like, tutorials on how to create a minecraft server? I wanted to have one so me and some friends could have a place to meet and play *Atleast until I get better, since they are already good *


----------



## Elliot

Entei Slider said:


> Does anyone have any like, tutorials on how to create a minecraft server? I wanted to have one so me and some friends could have a place to meet and play *Atleast until I get better, since they are already good *


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhrbLAmuZDY&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_932150
I used it for the Beta 1.2.02 (or something like that.) And it worked. Not sure if it would work for 1.3.


----------



## AndyB

http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
There, that's where you start obviously.

If you want to actually have people join you, you will need to port forward.. depending on the router.
It's a pain, but google will no doubt hold the answers for you.

In fact, google or the wiki always will. Think about it.


----------



## AndyB

Just an update on what I've been building. Still alot of work to be done.


Spoiler


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> Just an update on what I've been building. Still alot of work to be done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Nice work Andy. Good luck. :0


----------



## Trundle

AndyB said:


> Just an update on what I've been building. Still alot of work to be done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Do you have a link to that texturepack?


----------



## AndyB

Trundle said:


> Do you have a link to that texturepack?


 
http://painterlypack.net/index.html

Create a pack of what you want.


----------



## Trundle

AndyB said:


> http://painterlypack.net/index.html
> 
> Create a pack of what you want.


 
Oh cool. Thanks. =)


----------



## Elliot

ZombieCraft, is like Nazi Zombies, but on MineCraft. check it out, looks neat.


----------



## Trundle

I'm gonna make a mob trap.


----------



## AndyB

http://c418.bandcamp.com/album/minecraft-volume-alpha

Yes, we all have the songs on the game.. but it's nice to show support to the guy who made the songs.
(All money goes to him, just him)


----------



## AndyB

John C Dickinson, Minecraft Troll
Even if he's being genuine, it really seems as though he's jealous of the success Notch/Minecraft have made and is trying to bash it as he can't do anything else.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Can't wait till Mo' Creatures mod updates... I so want it.
Hit my thread btw guys if you wanna help me creating my LoZ world. I'm NEARLY finished with the Sand castle.

Oh, and how mental is it to make a snow house in the Nether? xD

OH OH OH! Does anyone know how to convert music to put into Minecraft? I really want to put Hyrule field theme and Night theme from LoZ TP....Or some other classic LoZ themes.


----------



## Trundle

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Can't wait till Mo' Creatures mod updates... I so want it.
> Hit my thread btw guys if you wanna help me creating my LoZ world. I'm NEARLY finished with the Sand castle.
> 
> Oh, and how mental is it to make a snow house in the Nether? xD
> 
> OH OH OH! Does anyone know how to convert music to put into Minecraft? I really want to put Hyrule field theme and Night theme from LoZ TP....Or some other classic LoZ themes.


 
I think I might know how to do that. I'll just check out my computer later today and experiment around. If I get it working, I'll just give you a picture tutorial with word or something.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> I think I might know how to do that. I'll just check out my computer later today and experiment around. If I get it working, I'll just give you a picture tutorial with word or something.


 
Could I possibly get you to do it?


----------



## AndyB

If you want the music thing done, you take the help.. not push it on him to do it! It's not like he can come over and do it for you. I'm sure it's not hard anyway.
More to the point, I don't see why.. it's only going to be for your benifit, you may as well stick on a youtube video with the soundtrack going or something. (if you were editing a video to show off this world, then you can just lay over the music there and then.)

Oh, one last thing.. I take it you're making up your own Zelda World/Map, instead of say recreating one from an existing game.
In said case, I point you to this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ2BcvowYl8

Eitherway, have fun with it. I've been wanting to build big things like that. Towns, cities, dungeons. I have a decent start on it.. it's just getting myself to go do it!


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:


> John C Dickinson, Minecraft Troll
> Even if he's being genuine, it really seems as though he's jealous of the success Notch/Minecraft have made and is trying to bash it as he can't do anything else.


 
That guy seems pretentious as ****.  That's just going off the description on his Twitter feed.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> If you want the music thing done, you take the help.. not push it on him to do it! It's not like he can come over and do it for you. I'm sure it's not hard anyway.
> More to the point, I don't see why.. it's only going to be for your benifit, you may as well stick on a youtube video with the soundtrack going or something. (if you were editing a video to show off this world, then you can just lay over the music there and then.)
> 
> Oh, one last thing.. I take it you're making up your own Zelda World/Map, instead of say recreating one from an existing game.
> In said case, I point you to this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ2BcvowYl8
> 
> Eitherway, have fun with it. I've been wanting to build big things like that. Towns, cities, dungeons. I have a decent start on it.. it's just getting myself to go do it!


 
ehh...I wasn't meaning to 'push it onto him'.
I just tried it and failed is all. And I would want a CONSTANT internet to read on how to do it. I do not have a constant internet (broadband cut off). 
So its more for ease and 'cuz he can do it y'see? But I see your concern.

And thanks, I am already but I can already see how long it'll take y'know? xD


----------



## Trundle

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ehh...I wasn't meaning to 'push it onto him'.
> I just tried it and failed is all. And I would want a CONSTANT internet to read on how to do it. I do not have a constant internet (broadband cut off).
> So its more for ease and 'cuz he can do it y'see? But I see your concern.
> 
> And thanks, I am already but I can already see how long it'll take y'know? xD


 
Okay, I tried but I did not succeed. Sorry.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> Okay, I tried but I did not succeed. Sorry.


 
Same here...
I know someone who used to do it ALL THE TIME but now he won't do Minecraft support even though it takes him a few minutes :l


----------



## Trundle

I like the new world seed thingy. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> I like the new world seed thingy. It's pretty interesting.


 
I type in random ****. I typed in nothing today and got such a cool map. I was planning to make it into a Nether home but now I'm building a small camp in this area first then going to make a Nether home. When I finish with the camp I'll post pictures for you guys to abraise it.


----------



## «Jack»

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I type in random ****. I typed in nothing today and got such a cool map. I was planning to make it into a Nether home but now I'm building a small camp in this area first then going to make a Nether home. When I finish with the camp I'll post pictures for you guys to abraise it.


 
Do you just constantly make up words like "perdantic" and "abraise?"


----------



## Vex L'Cour

?Jack? said:


> Do you just constantly make up words like "perdantic" and "abraise?"


 
Actually their real words. I might be ****ing up the spelling but I've certainly heard them:

Perdantic: Like OCD. Idk how to explain it. If we were in an arguement and I was focusing on one point in huge detail thats being Perdantic

Abraise: To evaluate something.


----------



## «Jack»

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Actually their real words. I might be ****ing up the spelling but I've certainly heard them:
> 
> Perdantic: Like OCD. Idk how to explain it. If we were in an arguement and I was focusing on one point in huge detail thats being Perdantic
> 
> Abraise: To evaluate something.


 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/perdantic
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/abraise

Nope.


----------



## Sporge27

Ummm do you mean pedantic?  And appraise?

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pedantic

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/appraise

they sound about right... pedantic I see more snobbish than OCD though...


----------



## Elliot

Made a server, pretty fast, too bad there's no mobs. 
Gnome, may you please put this on the OP? 
I.P. = 71.172.243.5
24/7?= No.
Name - Tyria. (Don't ask why. long story )


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Elliot said:


> Made a server, pretty fast, too bad there's no mobs.
> Gnome, may you please put this on the OP?
> I.P. = 71.172.243.5
> 24/7?= No.
> Name - Tyria. (Don't ask why. long story )


 
Mreeeh... You should Make it Mobs.. More fun..

Anyway guys. I built this up today out of pure boredom. Took me a few hours and I wanna see who tells me where I got the layout from.
(Before you ask, the texture pack is a custom version of painterly)


----------



## Elliot

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Mreeeh... You should Make it Mobs.. More fun..
> 
> Anyway guys. I built this up today out of pure boredom. Took me a few hours and I wanna see who tells me where I got the layout from.
> (Before you ask, the texture pack is a custom version of painterly)


 
The server set up i used doesn't have mods in it, i don't know why.

Update - 3/11/2011. - I had to give Mo' Creatures another try, i also installed More Creeps. I GOT 4 GUINEA PIGS.
 - Ted Lange from the love boat.
- Whiskers
-Sprinkles
- Bubbles.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Elliot said:


> The server set up i used doesn't have mods in it, i don't know why.
> 
> Update - 3/11/2011. - I had to give Mo' Creatures another try, i also installed More Creeps. I GOT 4 GUINEA PIGS.
> - Ted Lange from the love boat.
> - Whiskers
> -Sprinkles
> - Bubbles.


 
Mo' creatures has updated?
and also I love mobs and PVP
soooooo much fun.

EDIT:// I suck at putting mods in. Elliot. You got skype? 'cuz if you could help me install Mo' Creatures I'd be gratefull.


----------



## Trundle

Has anybody ever tried You Are The Creeper? I tried to install it once without success.


----------



## Brad

Whats that?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Anyone care to imitate?


----------



## Trundle

Brad said:


> Whats that?


 
A mod that makes you the creeper.


----------



## AndyB

Trundle said:


> A mod that makes you the creeper.


 
Well, why not link us so we can try it out?
Instead of not following anything up.


----------



## Trundle

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1032&t=160365

Do any of you go on or host any good multiplayer servers that are frequently on?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Anyone able to help me install Mo' Creatures. I would USUALLY use a Youtube tutorial but thats out the question (dad's rules on the modem flash drive). All I need is someone who's done it all and can use TeamViewer V.6 to remote control my PC and install it for me


----------



## Elliot

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Anyone able to help me install Mo' Creatures. I would USUALLY use a Youtube tutorial but thats out the question (dad's rules on the modem flash drive). All I need is someone who's done it all and can use TeamViewer V.6 to remote control my PC and install it for me


 
Well, I installed it by using TFC Mod Manager's http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=141904.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Elliot said:


> Well, I installed it by using TFC Mod Manager's http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=141904.


 
I got that but don't know how it works. You couldn't do Teamview with me and help me out could you?


----------



## Trundle

You just have to open up the mod manager, add the actual mod, then the rest of 'em, press finish modding and you're good to go. If you can't do that I can't help you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> You just have to open up the mod manager, add the actual mod, then the rest of 'em, press finish modding and you're good to go. If you can't do that I can't help you.


 
No I mean I just.. = =; Like I downloaded it but Idk wtf to do with it.


----------



## Jrrj15

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> No I mean I just.. = =; Like I downloaded it but Idk wtf to do with it.


 
If you have mod manager and the mod open up mod manager with Java then it will ask you to backup your Minecraft.jar do that then click open mod click on the Zip file of the mod and click finish ( or something like that ) Then it will say finished you are ready to mod again


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jrrj15 said:


> If you have mod manager and the mod open up mod manager with Java then it will ask you to backup your Minecraft.jar do that then click open mod click on the Zip file of the mod and click finish ( or something like that ) Then it will say finished you are ready to mod again


 
Nope. Didn't work :L

Like, someone will SERIOUSLY have to use Team Viewer and help me. I am trying what you are telling me with no luck. Plus I might've downloaded the wrong modloader or something stupid. Plus as I am not allowed to run videos on my laptop because of the modem stick It'd help alot.

EDIT:// I am free all day tommorow so yea. I'll pay idk... 200 bells for you to help me out.


----------



## Elliot

Has anyone tried the MineCraft 404 Challenge?
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1031&t=190157


----------



## Trundle

Elliot said:


> Has anyone tried the MineCraft 404 Challenge?
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1031&t=190157


 
I'm a about to in a few minutes actually.


----------



## Zachary

The texture pack "Norsecraft" is beautiful! Anyone know any similar to it?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Zachary said:


> The texture pack "Norsecraft" is beautiful! Anyone know any similar to it?


 
Nope. I use Painterly and Legend of Zelda pack.


----------



## VantagE

So uh I made a map today... and I started in a cave! When the world generated I was like wtf it's already night?!?! But nope, I started in a cave. Once I got out I was in this huge epic grand canyon type place. Epic map ftw!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

VantagE said:


> So uh I made a map today... and I started in a cave! When the world generated I was like wtf it's already night?!?! But nope, I started in a cave. Once I got out I was in this huge epic grand canyon type place. Epic map ftw!


 
Screenies? I might ask you to send me the file xD


----------



## VantagE

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Screenies? I might ask you to send me the file xD


 
I will probably do that later today. xD


----------



## Vex L'Cour

VantagE said:


> I will probably do that later today. xD


 
BTW. If you guys dunno how to share levels:

Type %appdata% into the start search (if your on W7 or Vista, if not I think you have to look for 'Roaming')
Go to .minecraft
Then Saves
then basically upload the folder with the level name (Here also you can change the name).


----------



## VantagE

I have been messing with modding so I am pretty sure  know where to find things for the most part xD

Edit: I actually went into the folder settings in the control panel to make all hidden folders visible... Makes it easier to find the minecraft folder


----------



## Vex L'Cour

VantagE said:


> I have been messing with modding so I am pretty sure  know where to find things for the most part xD
> 
> Edit: I actually went into the folder settings in the control panel to make all hidden folders visible... Makes it easier to find the minecraft folder


 
Lol dw. I wasn't trying to insult your Minecraft intelligence  
I just know some people aren't as versed as us~


----------



## Trundle

Nevermind.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> For anyone who wants minecraft but can't get it, here is a site but it takes a long time and some surveys you have to be careful on.
> _please do not post links to sites that steal_


 
**** that. Illegal B|
And Minecraft stopped working for me. Time for me to get a new .jar


----------



## AndyB

Here's an idea.. let's not promote stealing the game. It doesn't cost alot.


----------



## VantagE

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lol dw. I wasn't trying to insult your Minecraft intelligence
> I just know some people aren't as versed as us~


 
No you didn't haha, Guess I took you too seriously.

The second part was just to help people to make it easier to find the folders.


----------



## Mino

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> BTW. If you guys dunno how to share levels:
> 
> Type %appdata% into the start search (if your on W7 or Vista, if not I think you have to look for 'Roaming')
> Go to .minecraft
> Then Saves
> then basically upload the folder with the level name (Here also you can change the name).


 
Or, if you have Mac OSX, simply go to: Users/yourHomeFolder/Library/Application Support/Minecraft.


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:


> Here's an idea.. let's not promote stealing the game. It doesn't cost alot.


 
Site could totally be a phishing site, too.


----------



## AndyB

Trevor said:


> Site could totally be a phishing site, too.


 
Exactly. Trundle is after our bank details!


----------



## VantagE

Here is some photos off of the map I just started:

1) The first picture is of the entrance of the cave that I started from. Not what it originally looked like mind you...

2) 2nd one is of the spot that I spawned at when the map generated.

3) 3rd is the from the lowest point near my cave entrance. The mountains are massive and awesome!

4) The 4th one is of the general area I am at near the spawn point.

I am loving this map! I have barely begun to explore it! Though I am going to make the cave my base so I am working on that first...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

VantagE said:


> Here is some photos off of the map I just started:
> 
> 1) The first picture is of the entrance of the cave that I started from. Not what it originally looked like mind you...
> 
> 2) 2nd one is of the spot that I spawned at when the map generated.
> 
> 3) 3rd is the from the lowest point near my cave entrance. The mountains are massive and awesome!
> 
> 4) The 4th one is of the general area I am at near the spawn point.
> 
> I am loving this map! I have barely begun to explore it! Though I am going to make the cave my base so I am working on that first...


 
WANT
It's just a shame Minecraft hates my laptop.
You can't send me the file can you?

EDIT:// Also make sure you make a sort of 'house' structure in the cave. Don't want zombies creeping up on you when (and if) you turn it to normal setting.


----------



## Mino

Did you use a seed for that map?  I keep getting ****ty maps.  I want water and mountains, damn it!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trevor said:


> Did you use a seed for that map?  I keep getting ****ty maps.  I want water and mountains, damn it!



Just look up some Seeds on the minecraft forums. People have some wicked things on that.
Pluuuuuuuuuuuus theres bound to be a mod or something which gives Seed readouts.


----------



## VantagE

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> WANT
> It's just a shame Minecraft hates my laptop.
> You can't send me the file can you?
> 
> EDIT:// Also make sure you make a sort of 'house' structure in the cave. Don't want zombies creeping up on you when (and if) you turn it to normal setting.


 
Probably, I have never uploaded anything other than photos to the internet though soooo yeah...

And yeah I did use a seed when I made it trevor xD


----------



## Vex L'Cour

VantagE said:


> Probably, I have never uploaded anything other than photos to the internet though soooo yeah...
> 
> And yeah I did use a seed when I made it trevor xD


 
WHAT WAS THE SEED?
And just use some free Filesharing website like Mediafire


----------



## VantagE

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> WHAT WAS THE SEED?
> And just use some free Filesharing website like Mediafire


 
I dont remember, I would have to see if I could remember lol.


----------



## VantagE

http://www.mediafire.com/?aqpllpmkhh6v5y6

Here is where I uploaded it.

Cheers!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

VantagE said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?aqpllpmkhh6v5y6
> 
> Here is where I uploaded it.
> 
> Cheers!


 
EDIT://

Tested it. It worked for me. Just remember guys to make a file for it within saves!!!


----------



## Sporge27

Hehe my current seed/name is Termina, not an awful map, started on a lonely island, built something and now getting hell gates to other areas, one opens to a heavy mountain area.  Lots of forests.  There was a desert area... though I forgot which direction I went to find it, I died there...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Sporge27 said:


> Hehe my current seed/name is Termina, not an awful map, started on a lonely island, built something and now getting hell gates to other areas, one opens to a heavy mountain area.  Lots of forests.  There was a desert area... though I forgot which direction I went to find it, I died there...


 
Wait you typed in Termina? Or the map name is Termina?


----------



## Elliot

http://mc.42nex.us/

That is a site where you can find out your world seeds, maybe Vantage could tell us his seed since every world comes with a seed


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Wait you typed in Termina? Or the map name is Termina?


 
He did say Name/Seed is Termina, so that'd be both wouldn't it?


----------



## VantagE

that site says my seed is 1623774494

but thats not what I originally put in...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> He did say Name/Seed is Termina, so that'd be both wouldn't it?


 
I guess. Like I said Andy, not alot of people are wellversed in Minecraft things. I've played since indev so ok. I know a bit. But alot of poeple here probably only just recently played.

I know it sounds like I'm either insulting their intelligence or showing off. But I'm really not, I just don't want to get confusion


----------



## VantagE

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> EDIT://
> 
> Tested it. It worked for me. Just remember guys to make a file for it within saves!!!


 
Like the map?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

VantagE said:


> Like the map?


 
Couldn't see much due to my laggy laptop. Gunna check tommorow


----------



## Trundle

Elliot said:


> http://mc.42nex.us/
> 
> That is a site where you can find out your world seeds, maybe Vantage could tell us his seed since every world comes with a seed


 
Awesome link.

I just made this one and thought it looked pretty cool.
Seed: 6506557373172468590
Spawn: -50, 64, -17


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:


> He did say Name/Seed is Termina, so that'd be both wouldn't it?


 
This.  :/

I know the difference, heck you know what game had a random seed enter-able to generate a map in the olden days?  The first sim city.


----------



## VantagE

Sporge27 said:


> This.  :/
> 
> I know the difference, heck you know what game had a random seed enter-able to generate a map in the olden days?  The first sim city.


 
Really? I don't remember that...


----------



## HumanResources

So hi, I started playing Minecraft about three days ago and it's a blast...
I've gotten my base started and a few caves nearby but I've run into a problem.

I've made a compass and have started sailing but... last time I went sailing I got hopelessly lost.

...I cried.

The reason is because my compass points to my spawn point which is a few miles away from my base...
I finally found my way back but can't recall for the life of me how to get from my spawn point to the island I live on...
Question: Can I change where my spawn point is so that I don't have to cry anymore?


----------



## Sporge27

VantagE said:


> Really? I don't remember that...


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-0GT73ze1E

this is a video off a quick game in it, the one on the snes anyway   only 3 numbers but that is what it was.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

HumanResources said:


> So hi, I started playing Minecraft about three days ago and it's a blast...
> I've gotten my base started and a few caves nearby but I've run into a problem.
> 
> I've made a compass and have started sailing but... last time I went sailing I got hopelessly lost.
> 
> ...I cried.
> 
> The reason is because my compass points to my spawn point which is a few miles away from my base...
> I finally found my way back but can't recall for the life of me how to get from my spawn point to the island I live on...
> Question: Can I change where my spawn point is so that I don't have to cry anymore?


 
Only with Mods. I had a mod which a friend made for Alpha. It allowed me controls like a server, it won't work on current versions and he won't update it. So I cannot share it (Plus he held me to liscence so I can't give it out anyway).

The best thing to do would be to go randomly running around, so place a chest with all your valuble items at your spawn point. Then run to find your base. Upon finding it start making a path of something, like cobble stone or torches, all the way back to the spawn point. If you ever die again you will then be able to find your way home easily. It's what I do to make sure I don't loose good bases.

Then again I tend not to go to far from my spawn point. Often building immediatly around it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Sporge27 said:


> This.  :/
> 
> I know the difference, heck you know what game had a random seed enter-able to generate a map in the olden days?  The first sim city.


 
Like I said, I wasn't trying to insult your intelligence. I just know not alot of people have experience in certain parts of the game. I was just making sure.

Plus I think word based seeds don't work as well. I've typed 'Awesome' and got completely different worlds each time.


----------



## AndyB

HumanResources said:


> So hi, I started playing Minecraft about three days ago and it's a blast...
> I've gotten my base started and a few caves nearby but I've run into a problem.
> 
> I've made a compass and have started sailing but... last time I went sailing I got hopelessly lost.
> 
> ...I cried.
> 
> The reason is because my compass points to my spawn point which is a few miles away from my base...
> I finally found my way back but can't recall for the life of me how to get from my spawn point to the island I live on...
> Question: Can I change where my spawn point is so that I don't have to cry anymore?


 
When the new update comes out you will be able to. That'll come from beds, so when you sleep in it, that will then be your spawn point.
Beta 1.4 shouldn't too far away.
Source

@Aeri about spawns/seeds, you will get the same world. You just don't spawn in the same place!
It's quite a big area that it does spawn, so you'll have to look around for landmarks. I've used the same seed and got the same world.


----------



## Sporge27

Andy is ahead of me , it is the same world, just the spawn point still varies, aside from constraints that make a certain location more likely anyway.

explore enough and you will find the same places though.


----------



## AndyB

I should really get back to the server map. There's alot I still want to build lol.
Alot of the castle town to do, bridges to finish.


----------



## Elliot

Oh.
My.
#1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKEbBX21igc&feature=feedu


----------



## Ashtot

Hey I play Minecraft. (punching trees gives me wood!)


----------



## Colour Bandit

Does anyone have a server I can go on? I would make one myself but 1) I don't know how, 2) I use a laptop and I don't think it would handle managing a server.


----------



## Psychonaut

so.
i love my first world because there is a hugely expansive cave under my original base.
i'm building a skyway rail station or whatnot, so far i have three stops built, but lack of iron meant i couldn't build tracks.. no more!

but now i'm obsessing over the diamond i couldn't mine due to no resources.  
oh well.  pics when it's done, i guess.  really like how i've done so far, i guess.


----------



## AndyB

1.4 is out now.
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Patch_History



Spoiler



Updates:

    * New pixelated Minecraft logo (no longer 3D blocks)
    * Added tameable wolves (they can only be found in Forests/Taiga, they are rare, and spawn in every difficulty)
    * Added Cookies
    * Sleeping in a bed now resets your spawn position
    * Holding shift while climbing will hang on to the ladder
    * Spiders will no longer trample crops
    * Lots and lots of infrastructure for Statistics lists and Achievements
    * Sheep spawn in more colors. (Confirmed: Brown, Pink)
    * Movement in flowing water is slower.
    * Flowers and Mushrooms are more common. (unconfirmed)
    * Mushrooms can be found in trees and on sand.
    * Cocoa Beans (Can be found in Dungeon chests)
    * Some new splash texts can be found. (unconfirmed)
    * Clay seems to be more common. (unconfirmed)
    * Added new block, Locked Chest, also known as Steve Co. Supply Chest, same skin as chest, gives Team Fortress 2 type message box when right clicked, emits light, cannot be broken. Related page can be found here. 

Bugfixes:

    * Zombies and Spiders now hurt you in all instances (previously could only hurt you if they were 1 block above your location) 

New Bugs:

    * Beds do not always work as a spawn point.
    * When crafting a Redstone torch the game crashes (Fixed by a minor update. Restart client to update).


----------



## Trundle

Ohh yea. Time to play Minecraft today!


----------



## AndyB

My new best friend. <3 



Spoiler


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just tamed two wolves, they protect me as I mine things. I did have a third one but a zombie got it.


----------



## Megamannt125

A wolf just saved me from a Zombie
Good Dog. Best Friend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sva6iJLpiU


----------



## Elliot

Cute wolves. Can't find them, but i noticed every world i get it has some cool creation now..


----------



## Jrrj15

Elliot said:


> Cute wolves. Can't find them, but i noticed every world i get it has some cool creation now..


Yeah I noticed that too


----------



## Elliot

I probably think i'm late, not sure everyone knows this, but
did anyone know that If you walk 1 block away from your portal in the nether, it's 8 blocks in the real world?
So if i walked 100 blocks in the nether, make another portal there, it would be 800 blocks away from the portal in the real world, and another portal would be there.


----------



## Hiro

Elliot said:


> I probably think i'm late, not sure everyone knows this, but
> did anyone know that If you walk 1 block away from your portal in the nether, it's 8 blocks in the real world?
> So if i walked 100 blocks in the nether, make another portal there, it would be 800 blocks away from the portal in the real world, and another portal would be there.


 
Yes =)


----------



## Psychonaut

talk of the portals reminded me

the freakiest **** happened to me that had to do with portals, and i read somewhere about herobrine existing.. probably 4/1 lies, but worth a mention i guess

i took a few SS's, because i found an open portal where a portal was not, before.. in the middle of the forest, away from my base + portal.. i went through it, and was at the same spawn as the other portal near my base.  exactly the same.  so, i die because the portal goes out and i didn't have a flint + steel with me (protip right there), and went back through my own portal to claim my drops

when i go through mine, a second portal is behind the first.. at a 90 degree angle.

i die again cuz lawl nether
go through again, and a third portal opposite the second.. making a kinda S/Z shape.  so.  chances are, i'm never gonna go to the nether again, or turn my back without a wolf buddy close by.


----------



## Hiro

You have a wolf? /jealous


----------



## Trundle

So do wolves follow you everywhere or can you tell them to stay at one place?


----------



## Zachary

Elliot said:


> I probably think i'm late, not sure everyone knows this, but
> did anyone know that If you walk 1 block away from your portal in the nether, it's 8 blocks in the real world?
> So if i walked 100 blocks in the nether, make another portal there, it would be 800 blocks away from the portal in the real world, and another portal would be there.


 I'm behind too! This gives me some ideas. : D


----------



## Tyler

Trundle said:


> So do wolves follow you everywhere or can you tell them to stay at one place?


 
Both. If you right-click while facing the wolves, they sit down until you do that again.


----------



## AndyB

Just what I've been up to of late.. 



Spoiler














For more.. go here: Picture album


----------



## Jrrj15

Wolves wont go in the nether!
A guide to finding wolves easy (One of the programmers for Minecraft said this works!)
1. Find a forest Biome
2.Put torches in places
3. Wait till night
4. Kill all mobs that aren't wolves

P.S. I've tested this and I got 3 wolves from it


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> Just what I've been up to of late..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more.. go here: Picture album


Is that single player or your server? 
&
My server progress,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFqAAx6NGGI
Excuse me for bad grammar on those signs in the beginning,


----------



## Jrrj15

Omigosh did you guys hear? They just updated to 1.4 and they said 1.5 is coming out next week hopefully XD Weather and Achievements! Any they announced (Not 100%) Release date for full Minecraft 11/11/11 but they will continue to update Minecraft 

HURRAY FOR MOJANG  !


----------



## Jrrj15

*Jrrj15's works*

Hello! I see here people have been posting what they have been making sooooo I'll post here what im making on my private server (I've been making alone on my server which consists of 5 people)
BTW This is based off of the Yogscast's Minecraft videos cause I love their videos 


yeah its a floating tower btw this is 2 days old picture of it so Ill get some new pictures later cause I've done ALOT  more


----------



## Psychonaut

goddamn, andy.  all fancy and realistic and ****.  

mine's just a big square that goes up with a long path.

and yeah, wolves don't go to the nether, and die way too easily.


----------



## Gnome

I'll soon post pictures of my WIP castle that's shaping up to be pretty neat, it's about 45x45 in diameter and has four turrets (towers).


----------



## Jrrj15

*Jrrj15's works 2*



Gnome said:


> I'll soon post pictures of my WIP castle that's shaping up to be pretty neat, it's about 45x45 in diameter and has four turrets (towers).


 
Sounds cool! Can't wait to see it!
Heres more pictures of what im making newer ones!

If you would like please rate this out of 10 reply with a quote and put 1-10 1 the worst 10 the best

Any Postive feedback is appreciated


----------



## Yokie

I still haven't find a wolf yet...

And the compass still points to the very original spawn point.


----------



## «Jack»

Argarararagra. Of course the one time I look at some awesome minecraft creations and get some ideas of what to build my laptop's busted. D:


----------



## Elliot

While in Florida, I hate this laptop because it's not really good compared to my computer but it's okay.
I feel bad for inventory editing, but my town looks very cool.
Anyways,
TBT should have a Minecraft competition.


----------



## AndyB

That sounds like a really good idea. 
What would be a good prize though? Or just a "medal" for your profile or some such.

Would have to come up with rules and ideas. But yeah, think it'd be cool!


----------



## Elliot

We should ask Moderators/Admins who play MineCraft to ask Jeremy. 
It could be both if you ask me. I thought of this idea a while ago, but I didn't want to really post about it.
Competitions could be based on - Rollercoasters, 
- Houses ;D
- Mob traps , etc.
Ideas were taken from youtube :>


----------



## Trundle

Ugh, the ultimate fist mod isn't working for me.


----------



## Jrrj15

Elliot said:


> We should ask Moderators/Admins who play MineCraft to ask Jeremy.
> It could be both if you ask me. I thought of this idea a while ago, but I didn't want to really post about it.
> Competitions could be based on - Rollercoasters,
> - Houses ;D
> - Mob traps , etc.
> Ideas were taken from youtube :>


 
OR Someone could open a server and everyone could start to build and you get like 5 or so hours to build something epic and then judges come on and vote for their favorite!


----------



## AndyB

Jrrj15 said:


> OR Someone could open a server and everyone could start to build and you get like 5 or so hours to build something epic and then judges come on and vote for their favorite!


 
The problem with that is that there are very few servers going about, that can handle the stress so to speak.
Probably better to do it on your own world, own work.


----------



## Elliot

We should try one some time next weekend or so. 
Ask Sporge or something.


----------



## «Jack»

YEAAAAH LAPTOP'S BACK MIIIIINNNEEECRRRRAAAAFFTT SPRREEEEE

Started a new world, spawned in a ****ing huge desert, so I plan on building an oasis town after I get enough iron for my freight depot.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Ok updates time.

Made tons of new dwellings, including a huge winter home.
Updated my Painterly texture, now my wolves are creepers 8D
I also made a HUGE bridge of diamond which had watch towers, mine cart tracks and lead to castles.
and I am currently making a castle....OUT OF ICE! It's gunna have a Lightstone chandelier -gay squee-

EDIT://

I also made an amazing Temple which was on a mountain (only way to reach it was a huge stone staircase with jack'o'lanterns on the sides) the temple was made with only Clay, Wood and Lapis. Inside there was a raised platform which was inside a dome of light (Lightstone) and on the podium...

was cake.


----------



## Trundle

1.5 is out.


----------



## Elliot

Whaaatt
SO HOWS THE ACHIEVEMENTS!


----------



## AndyB

Got them all but the minecart one. Pretty nice way to bring new players into the game.


----------



## Tek

I tried to buy Minecraft once, I got a prepaid debit card put $20 in it, went home to buy it and found out that it cost $20.89 then that pissed me off. Meh don't really feel like buying it anymore, because I got Fortresscraft


----------



## AndyB

Tek said:


> I tried to buy Minecraft once, I got a prepaid debit card put $20 in it, went home to buy it and found out that it cost $20.89 then that pissed me off. Meh don't really feel like buying it anymore, because I got Fortresscraft


 
If that's the case you may as well go play creative. You've just spent money on something that's out there for free already.


----------



## Jas0n

Tek said:


> I tried to buy Minecraft once, I got a prepaid debit card put $20 in it, went home to buy it and found out that it cost $20.89 then that pissed me off. Meh don't really feel like buying it anymore, because I got Fortresscraft


 
Fortresscraft is terrible. J/s.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Making an underground settlement. It already has a tree and stuff. I'll screen print when I've got some more of the area done. I've only just got crops growing and my house done 
Kinda hopin' people had some ideas for what I could have down there. It's near bedrock and I have Pigs/cows/ducks spawning non-stop. Shame no Slimes...


----------



## VantagE

Tek said:


> I tried to buy Minecraft once, I got a prepaid debit card put $20 in it, went home to buy it and found out that it cost $20.89 then that pissed me off. Meh don't really feel like buying it anymore, because I got Fortresscraft


 
You just wasted money on a crappy ripoff... =D


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Just a quick list of the updates featured.

Weather: Rain and snow, Rain fills up water in small holes and doesn't occur in the desert Biome. Snow only occurs in the snowy biome and will fall on all blocks within it, as well as turning the top level of water (with water below it) into ice.


EDIT:

Rain also features storms, which make the area dark enough to spawn aggresive mobs. This features thunder and lightning, lightning will set fire to anything it hits and will turn pigs into zombie pigmen (When struck).


2 new shrubs: Shrubs for pine and Birch trees.
2 new rails: Detector Rail (Think a pressure plate for minecart tracks) and Booster Rail (Will increase the speed of the cart without bugs/glitches).
Achievements and Statistics (We all know this)

I think I summed it up, Minecraft wiki doesn't even have this yet!

And Tek, you fail if you bought fortresscraft and not Minecraft.

Especially since it's going up to $25/$30 soon when it's finished (November 11th 2011 is the projected date of completion)


----------



## Sporge27

I'm gonna start up a minecraft competition in another thread fyi.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:


> I'm gonna start up a minecraft competition in another thread fyi.


 
Cool, will it be in terms of "looks pretty cool", or "does something cool"?
Just because I'm a little more skilled at the latter.


----------



## Brad

Just wondering about the server?


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> Just wondering about the server?


 the server was being run off of andy's personal laptop/computer, so it was not really the "official" tbt server per se.. but a community project, if you will.

it was basically put on hiatus due to lack of interest from the community, and andy's laptop, well.. being a laptop, as opposed to a real server/gaming pc.  even minecraft is a game, kids.

but yeah, it's down unless there's a lotta people want it, and if andy feels particularly generous.

or if someone else wants to hack together a server.  that'd always work, i guess.


----------



## Brad

i see.


----------



## Elliot

Sporge27 said:


> I'm gonna start up a minecraft competition in another thread fyi.


 
Thanks for noticing, I appreciate it Sporge.


----------



## Jrrj15

Psychonaut said:


> the server was being run off of andy's personal laptop/computer, so it was not really the "official" tbt server per se.. but a community project, if you will.
> 
> it was basically put on hiatus due to lack of interest from the community, and andy's laptop, well.. being a laptop, as opposed to a real server/gaming pc.  even minecraft is a game, kids.
> 
> but yeah, it's down unless there's a lotta people want it, and if andy feels particularly generous.
> 
> or if someone else wants to hack together a server.  that'd always work, i guess.



He should try to bring it back now. Theirs a lot more interest in the game now!


----------



## AndyB

Jrrj15 said:


> He should try to bring it back now. There's a lot more interest in the game now!


 
The map and server apps are still on my computer, I just don't feel like openly sharing it with many/anyone.
As Psycho said, it's just running off my rig, which isn't the greatest, so it struggles with even a few people. That and I had to reset my internet settings, so I don't know if my ports remain forwarded or not. 

In other words, don't hold your breath for it.


----------



## Ciaran

Ive gotten back into minecraft recently.
Im looking for wolves and diamonds right now.

Does anyone want to explain to me how multiplayer works, because I havent even tryed to go near it yet :/


----------



## Psychonaut

Ciaran said:


> Ive gotten back into minecraft recently.
> Im looking for wolves and diamonds right now.
> 
> Does anyone want to explain to me how multiplayer works, because I havent even tryed to go near it yet :/


 it's basically solo, but with multiple people to play with.

the main difference is you sharing the map, so if you're playing on a server, your map can change while you're gone due to multiplayer and whatnot.

but it's really the same thing, but with multiple people doing stuff.  unless you're doing mods and crap, i guess.


----------



## HumanResources

Ciaran said:


> Does anyone want to explain to me how multiplayer works, because I havent even tryed to go near it yet :/


 
Don't get too attached to what you build in multiplayer though. Greifers are a huge issue, even on well moderated worlds.

Multiplayer is fun, but unless you're like, playing via LAN and can literally punch/kill/lay down a world of hurt on anybody with flint and steel, you can't effectively build **** without it disappearing in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## RoboSamurai

if anyone were to share a beta account with me I would work all day to get diamond and gold for them and stay on an island that isn't in use, also I would not use any of their resources (I would put them in a chest before mining) and I will replace any tools used


----------



## Elliot

RoboSamurai said:


> if anyone were to share a beta account with me I would work all day to get diamond and gold for them and stay on an island that isn't in use, also I would not use any of their resources (I would put them in a chest before mining) and I will replace any tools used


 
Lol.
I know you're new to this, am i'm going to get you started. If you log onto another's beta account, and you start up minecraft and log in. You then download the minecraft files that you need, You don't start out with their worlds, you start with your worlds.
Unless the save file is given to you. But without that, you can't play on their worlds. Just saying ^-^

And also, just buy minecraft. Not that much, get your parents to pay for it. It's going to jump up in prices when the full game comes out.

HURRRYYYYY


----------



## Sporge27

Alright so I was browsing through minecraft stuff, and was just curious if any of you guys use any mods, and if there are any you would highly recommend or point me towards


----------



## Ciaran

So I put some lava on top of a tree near my house the other day with a bucket, then I went back to the tree and tried to recollect the lava source block...

But I fell in...

So I probably wont be playing for a while :L


----------



## Elliot

Sporge27 said:


> Alright so I was browsing through minecraft stuff, and was just curious if any of you guys use any mods, and if there are any you would highly recommend or point me towards


 
More Creeps & Weirdos.
Fun mod :>
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=106950


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:


> Alright so I was browsing through minecraft stuff, and was just curious if any of you guys use any mods, and if there are any you would highly recommend or point me towards


 Piston Mod yeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Trundle

Elliot said:


> Lol.
> I know you're new to this, am i'm going to get you started. If you log onto another's beta account, and you start up minecraft and log in. You then download the minecraft files that you need, You don't start out with their worlds, you start with your worlds.
> Unless the save file is given to you. But without that, you can't play on their worlds. Just saying ^-^
> 
> And also, just buy minecraft. Not that much, get your parents to pay for it. It's going to jump up in prices when the full game comes out.
> 
> HURRRYYYYY


 
Some people don't have the right payment options.


----------



## AndyB

Elliot said:


> Lol.
> I know you're new to this, am i'm going to get you started. If you log onto another's beta account, and you start up minecraft and log in. You then download the minecraft files that you need, You don't start out with their worlds, you start with your worlds.
> Unless the save file is given to you. But without that, you can't play on their worlds. Just saying ^-^



Yeah, pretty much. The Worlds are saved to the computer, not to the account.


----------



## Trundle

I spent over 2 hours with my friend in a huge cave on our private server and we were just about done when he accidentally pushed me in the lava and I died and lost my items.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> I spent over 2 hours with my friend in a huge cave on our private server and we were just about done when he accidentally pushed me in the lava and I died and lost my items.


 
I read Pirate.
I raged.
Then realised you said _PRIVATE_


----------



## RoboSamurai

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I read Pirate.
> I raged.
> Then realised you said _PRIVATE_


 lolreadingfail


----------



## Psychonaut

that's dyslexia, yeah?


----------



## RoboSamurai

if someone shares their account with me I will give them all my bells and will mine on any private server for free(max. mining sesion 1.5 Hrs. then it is 50 bells ber 30 mins.)


----------



## RoboSamurai

@Psychonaut yep, 1 of my brothers has it and my sister


----------



## AndyB

RoboSamurai said:


> if someone shares their account with me I will give them all my bells and will mine on any private server for free(max. mining sesion 1.5 Hrs. then it is 50 bells ber 30 mins.)


 
Don't be so cheap. Just save up and buy the game.


----------



## Trundle

AndyB said:


> Don't be so cheap. Just save up and buy the game.


 
As I have said before, some people don't have the payment options.


----------



## AndyB

Trundle said:


> As I have said before, some people don't have the payment options.


 
However, you've been one to try and post minecraft4free bull****.


----------



## HumanResources

...and as everybody knows, bullshit is the worst kind of shit imaginable.
[/totalseriousness]
}:<


----------



## PaJami

Well I recently got back into Minecraft yesterday. I spent a bunch of time working on my "city" which is pretty much a huge storage area made to look like a city full of shops and stuff. I made a blacksmith so far, and I nearly have the whole area cleared. Today, I explored a huge cave I found and discovered a bunch of cool stuff, including a dungeon which landed me some wheat and a saddle! I knew I loved this game for a reason


----------



## «Jack»

Redstone update:
Working on possibly screwing around some more with the piston mod, found an awesome way to get water to have an effect on redstone. I've got a water-opened-resettable double door on my hut/house/mansion thing.


----------



## RoboSamurai

anyone wanna play online? my cousin let me use his account


----------



## Brad

Recently in Minecraft I've been making my own rules where you must survive with only your weapons and food. You are only allowed to mine coal or wood or needed materials. You can mine to build a cave but thats about it. Beds and Doors are also allowed.


----------



## Sporge27

soo anyone making a nice roller-coaster


----------



## Elliot

Sporge27 said:


> soo anyone making a nice roller-coaster


 I think i just turned my roller-coaster into a 1/4 adventure 2/4 scenery 1/4 rollercoaster
LOOOOOLL.
ALmost 5 mins long.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> As I have said before, some people don't have the payment options.


 
B| dude. It's like $20. Not exactly a killer payment. I paid for it back in Alpha when it was ?5 or so. (Or rather my friend got me it for Xmas along with a ?100 Tablet). It's not the most expensive game EVER, why pirate it? Especially when Pirated versions are crap in comparison and have a ****ton of problems (Multiplayer mainly).

Anyway. Rant over...

I built this while I was gone. It's basically a home within the nether. It has a forest next to it with flowers and trees and mushrooms and grass! Yup, I needed a Mod and I enjoyed doing it. Still a cool place. These are a _tad_ outdated given I have added some more to it and I've updated my texture pack. So I'll post new screenies tommorow.



Spoiler: My nether land



*Top floor- Bedroom*










*Bottom floor- Picture room (Old photo. Theres a fountain and hidden room after this picture)*









*
Bottom Floor- Kitchen
*

















*Bottom Floor- Entrance hall
*















*Outside- Pool, Lava Fall and Forest
*






















Rate?


----------



## Brad

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> B| dude. It's like $20. Not exactly a killer payment. I paid for it back in Alpha when it was ?5 or so. (Or rather my friend got me it for Xmas along with a ?100 Tablet). It's not the most expensive game EVER, why pirate it? Especially when Pirated versions are crap in comparison and have a ****ton of problems (Multiplayer mainly).
> 
> Anyway. Rant over...
> 
> I built this while I was gone. It's basically a home within the nether. It has a forest next to it with flowers and trees and mushrooms and grass! Yup, I needed a Mod and I enjoyed doing it. Still a cool place. These are a _tad_ outdated given I have added some more to it and I've updated my texture pack. So I'll post new screenies tommorow.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My nether land
> 
> 
> 
> *Top floor- Bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom floor- Picture room (Old photo. Theres a fountain and hidden room after this picture)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Bottom Floor- Kitchen
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom Floor- Entrance hall
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outside- Pool, Lava Fall and Forest
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate?


 
I'm assuming you play on peaceful?


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> I'm assuming you play on peaceful?


 awesomeness: deflated.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> awesomeness: deflated.


 
Try doing something like that otherwise. My friend did, took him weeks 'cuz of Ghasts.


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Try doing something like that otherwise. My friend did, took him weeks 'cuz of Ghasts.


 no need to get mad, bro


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> no need to get mad, bro



....lolwat. I was just saying, hardly getting mad bro.

Anyway, how's it hangin'


----------



## Brad

I couldn't resist.


Spoiler


----------



## RoboSamurai

how do you make a multiplayer server?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

RoboSamurai said:


> how do you make a multiplayer server?


 
B| Go onto Minecraft wiki and look it up


----------



## Elliot

Fellow TBT MineCraft Users!

 I'm going to be opening my server on May 14, (2011) ( Which is today, for all people looking at this) At 7:00 PM EST. If an event occurs where i can't open the server because i have to go somewhere, or only 1 person comes, it'll be rescheduled, unless the 1 person that comes wants to still do this. The server i'm hosting is Tetrix1993's Obstacle Course Map, http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1020&t=120876
Which is basically a challenging obstacle course. If anyone would like to come again, it's at 7:00 PM EST Today. 
I probably posted this late, after all it's almost 7:00 PM (3:28 pm right now), lol. 

Other info -
If no one comes after 15 minutes or so after 7:00 PM EST, I will close the server.
IP is - 71.172.243.5

Rules -
You WILL ask people to TP to them, tping randomly is not fun, continous tping for no reason at all shall result in a kick, the 4th kick is more of a ban. But if the guys says " Anyone can tp to me ", that can work, and it won't be a random top since they allow anyone to tp to him. 
-Don't spawn items! It's rude and it makes the game unfun!
- Don't grief!

----
If the obstacle is cut off for some reason, i may have to restart it, or something, i'll try to test it out



So thanks if you are reading this, and hopefully you can come!
-Elliot!


----------



## Brad

yay!


----------



## Elliot

Okay guys!
Obstacle Course Server [ON] 
For now..
Anyone is allowed to come,
7 Is the maximum so it won't completely lag, i'm not sure what the maximum people is that it will lag, but we'll start with 7 and work our way up.
Friends of yours are welcome!
GOOD LUCk i'll be seeing you there!

Update - 5/14/2011 

Obstacle Course Server [OFF]
No one came, i waited 9 minutes after the 15 minute mark after 7:00 But still no one came.
I'll try to reschedule it... if anyone would come


----------



## NyaaCat

MINECRAFT MINECRAFT? MINECRAFT?

MINECRAFT

Meh


----------



## AndyB

Minecraft Ghibli.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zTtwXQ5PJM

Amazing work, amazing builds.
And for those that don't know what Ghibli is, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_Ghibli


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Got the Airship mod ftw.


----------



## Trundle

Wow that's pretty cool.


----------



## Tyeforce

So I started playing Minecraft... >.>


----------



## Yokie

Tyeforce said:


> So I started playing Minecraft... >.>


 
It's such an awesome game.

I really want to buy it myself, but I don't really know how. <_<


----------



## Elliot

I has a problem, it started yesterday.
Okay, so apparently, my minecraft is lagging every 2 seconds no joke, *it freezes or something for .5 second*.
I have no mods.
5.75 GB ram
610 GB Space
High priority
Limit framerate : on
Happens on Far, Normal, Small, Tiny ( distance ) 
I don't know what else is needed.
ayeeee!


----------



## Yokie

Elliot said:


> I has a problem, it started yesterday.
> Okay, so apparently, my minecraft is lagging every 2 seconds no joke, *it freezes or something for .5 second*.
> I have no mods.
> 5.75 GB ram
> 610 GB Space
> High priority
> Limit framerate : on
> Happens on Far, Normal, Small, Tiny ( distance )
> I don't know what else is needed.
> ayeeee!


 
Same crap happened to me some weeks ago. Now I have to use my school computer to play it.
I don't know, maybe it's my computer who just isn't working correctly.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Downloading tons of mods. NEw furniture and about to get airplanes <3


----------



## AndyB

Elliot said:


> I has a problem, it started yesterday.
> Okay, so apparently, my minecraft is lagging every 2 seconds no joke, *it freezes or something for .5 second*.
> I have no mods.
> 5.75 GB ram
> 610 GB Space
> High priority
> Limit framerate : on
> Happens on Far, Normal, Small, Tiny ( distance )
> I don't know what else is needed.
> ayeeee!


 
Is this in Single player or SMP?


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> Is this in Single player or SMP?


 
Single Player, I'll try to test it in SMP and let you know and edit this.l

Minutes later.. : Weird, it only happens in Singe Player.


----------



## AndyB

Elliot said:


> Single Player, I'll try to test it in SMP and let you know and edit this.l
> 
> Minutes later.. : Weird, it only happens in Singe Player.


 
Honestly... I have no idea. That's baffled me. Your computer seems fine to run it, maybe it's the World you're on (unless it happens over multiple). And maybe some mod or hack that you may have on could be doing something.
No idea, sorry, just throwing things out there.


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> Honestly... I have no idea. That's baffled me. Your computer seems fine to run it, maybe it's the World you're on (unless it happens over multiple). And maybe some mod or hack that you may have on could be doing something.
> No idea, sorry, just throwing things out there.


 
No problem Andy, you helped a bit. But thanks anyway! I'll probably be having to live with it, so yeah.
Anyways..
I saw a topic a while ago that this guy made an official server for his school.
It amazed me loool
I want to do that with my school! 8D


----------



## Vex L'Cour

I'm psyched about Minecraft. Looks like Notch is going to implement something similer to the long awaited Aether mod. Tbh though the Aether mod looks MUCH cooler. I hope Notch might merge it into the game instead of doing what he wants to o 3o.


----------



## Sporge27

you mean the sky dimension right?

Notch admited his didn't look great yet... though I think he can fix it up


----------



## Justin

So do we have a TBT multi player server that anyone would like to give me the IP to?


----------



## Psychonaut

so...

is the hype for this game dead?

has notch abandoned it, for the most part?

discuss.  cuz i haven't heard jack about this game since i lost interest about a month ago.  last i recall, there was a patch that added achievements.  what's happened since then?


----------



## Elliot

Psychonaut said:


> so...
> 
> is the hype for this game dead?
> 
> has notch abandoned it, for the most part?
> 
> discuss.  cuz i haven't heard jack about this game since i lost interest about a month ago.  last i recall, there was a patch that added achievements.  what's happened since then?


 
* Weather (rain, snow, thunder)
* Statistics
* Achievements
* Detector rail
* Booster rail
* Performance improvements

And not really much as happened since that last update, but this is the only game i play mostly xD. I play on my server, making it that some items can be worth money, (I put in a money plugin) and stuff..


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> so...
> 
> is the hype for this game dead?
> 
> has notch abandoned it, for the most part?
> 
> discuss.  cuz i haven't heard jack about this game since i lost interest about a month ago.  last i recall, there was a patch that added achievements.  what's happened since then?



Because Notch is really going to drop a cash cow like Minecraft.

No, he hasn't. He's busy producing 1.6 Obviously. Plus they ARE constantly coming up with new ideas. Notch plays Minecraft himself as a beta tester for things.


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Because Notch is really going to drop a cash cow like Minecraft.
> 
> No, he hasn't. He's busy producing 1.6 Obviously. Plus they ARE constantly coming up with new ideas. Notch plays Minecraft himself as a beta tester for things.


 because there's really enough people he can still sell to.
it feels like minecraft has already hit it's big boom and is falling back down, imo.  unless there's a big update that changes gameplay a lot, i'd say it's pretty much dead, beyond people who are playing it right now.

i guess i should be fair and wait for the other game modes that are going to be coming out, but i haven't heard word of anything in any respect.

which is why i asked if there was anything that had happened since the achievement update.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> because there's really enough people he can still sell to.
> it feels like minecraft has already hit it's big boom and is falling back down, imo.  unless there's a big update that changes gameplay a lot, i'd say it's pretty much dead, beyond people who are playing it right now.
> 
> i guess i should be fair and wait for the other game modes that are going to be coming out, but i haven't heard word of anything in any respect.
> 
> which is why i asked if there was anything that had happened since the achievement update.


 

Someone needs to check the Mods on minecraft forum IMO.
But there are MANY things you haven't tried. Minecraft is nowhere near its 'peak'. What with the Modifications you can run and play with, along with the updates he's bringing out. Also Server updates are always rolling out. 

Theres alot more to wait for. Even when the game goes full come November Notch is going to be constantly updating. Like the Achievements will be updated via online and even kept online in a profile, there'll be more mods to look out for as well as easier mapping and modding techniques released by Notch. Plus Notch is thinking of bringing Boss characters in (due to all the dungeon mods and boss mods on Minecraft forums).

I have a feeling you've just played without a single mod, without looking at the mods and just gone "Meh". Frankly if thats the case you should go to:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Mods
and even check out all the other sections of the Minecraft wiki, theres alot you can try to keep yourself entertained. I'm still trying to do TNT cannons.


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Someone needs to check the Mods on minecraft forum IMO.
> But there are MANY things you haven't tried. Minecraft is nowhere near its 'peak'. What with the Modifications you can run and play with, along with the updates he's bringing out. Also Server updates are always rolling out.
> 
> Theres alot more to wait for. Even when the game goes full come November Notch is going to be constantly updating. Like the Achievements will be updated via online and even kept online in a profile, there'll be more mods to look out for as well as easier mapping and modding techniques released by Notch. Plus Notch is thinking of bringing Boss characters in (due to all the dungeon mods and boss mods on Minecraft forums).
> 
> I have a feeling you've just played without a single mod, without looking at the mods and just gone "Meh". Frankly if thats the case you should go to:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Mods
> and even check out all the other sections of the Minecraft wiki, theres alot you can try to keep yourself entertained. I'm still trying to do TNT cannons.


 if i wanted to play a mod, i'd stick to other games.

my point is not that the community is dead, but that the actual developer (y'know, the one making a profit and who is supposed to be working towards a true, finished "release"?) has more or less.. stopped development.  for the time being, at least.  i remember reading about weekly updates, and that kinda dropped out once i bought the game, sadly.

if the only thing minecraft has to offer now is mods, it's basically dead to me.  there are plenty better games with plenty more interesting mods, imo.

notch promised a finished release, not a hacked-together moddable base.

edit:  >read second paragraph

okay, cool, so it's going to be another 5 months before an update, presumably.. neat.

i doubt there will be much more till then.  could prove me wrong, but i'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> if i wanted to play a mod, i'd stick to other games.
> 
> my point is not that the community is dead, but that the actual developer (y'know, the one making a profit and who is supposed to be working towards a true, finished "release"?) has more or less.. stopped development.  for the time being, at least.  i remember reading about weekly updates, and that kinda dropped out once i bought the game, sadly.
> 
> if the only thing minecraft has to offer now is mods, it's basically dead to me.  there are plenty better games with plenty more interesting mods, imo.
> 
> notch promised a finished release, not a hacked-together moddable base.
> 
> edit:  >read second paragraph
> 
> okay, cool, so it's going to be another 5 months before an update, presumably.. neat.
> 
> i doubt there will be much more till then.  could prove me wrong, but i'm not going to hold my breath.


 

Your still a ****ing idiot :l

It's going to be 5months before they finish beta. They'll be releasing 1.6 soon

He hasn't stopped for a second, he released screenshots of this 'sky dimension' to mimic the soon to be released Aether mod recently.

All because you've given up on a game and *THINK* it's dead doesn't mean it is. My friends think Pok?mon is dead and is it? No.


----------



## Mino

I think Minecraft's days are far from over.  **** THE HATERS.

I still enjoy playing this game, and I haven't even played SMP.  If Mojang can get SMP to run perfectly, I'll never stop playing this game.


----------



## Sporge27

I think most of there time has been going into making multiplayer work better.  It is hard to network a game like this between so many people, and getting the nether working in multiplayer is a feat 

Also looks like at least one other dimension is on the way... though little known other than floating islands


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Sporge27 said:


> I think most of there time has been going into making multiplayer work better.  It is hard to network a game like this between so many people, and getting the nether working in multiplayer is a feat
> 
> Also looks like at least one other dimension is on the way... though little known other than floating islands


 
It's like the Aether Mod. Except the Aether mod is ****ing *HUUUGE*. It's amazing even if the guy is yet to release it


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Your still a ****ing idiot :l
> It's going to be 5months before they finish beta. They'll be releasing 1.6 soon
> He hasn't stopped for a second, he released screenshots of this 'sky dimension' to mimic the soon to be released Aether mod recently.
> All because you've given up on a game and *THINK* it's dead doesn't mean it is.


 
From him making his points, you don't need to call him a "****ing idiot" now.

As for this sentence:






			
				Aeri said:
			
		

> I hope Notch might merge it into the game instead of doing what he wants to o 3o.


Then what would be the point of him releasing anymore updates? If that's the case, it's not going to be Notch's game anymore.
Also, the piston mod additions haven't surfaced yet. Even with them being said about long ago.

As for the game, I've not play it in a long time. I'd lost alot of my worlds and gave in from there. After all the progress I'd made I wasn't going to spend that time again.


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Your still a ****ing idiot :l


 >your still a ****ing idiot :|
>your still a ****ing idiot
>your still
>your

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
go back to college, bro.

also, if the only thing you like about a game is the mods that the community has made, do you really like the game itself?
y'know, minecraft, without mods?

food for thought.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> >your still a ****ing idiot :|
> >your still a ****ing idiot
> >your still
> >your
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> go back to college, bro.
> 
> also, if the only thing you like about a game is the mods that the community has made, do you really like the game itself?
> y'know, minecraft, without mods?
> 
> food for thought.



I do play without mods. It's not hard to back up a .jar
Like I said, all because *YOU* think a game has died doesn't mean it has. My friends complain Pok?mon is dead and gone and should be left well alone, yet it's been a top seller for Nintendo for HOW LONG?
J/s. You really should think your arguements through and not prejudice.


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I do play without mods. It's not hard to back up a .jar
> Like I said, all because *YOU* think a game has died doesn't mean it has. My friends complain Pok?mon is dead and gone and should be left well alone, yet it's been a top seller for Nintendo for HOW LONG?
> J/s. You really should think your arguements through and not prejudice.


 
It doesn't matter if your friend thinks Pokemon is dead or whatever.
Pokemon is a well established franchise and frankly not anything to do with this arguement. Minecraft is a work in progress.
And you're one to talk about prejudice.


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I do play without mods. It's not hard to back up a .jar
> Like I said, all because *YOU* think a game has died doesn't mean it has. My friends complain Pok?mon is dead and gone and should be left well alone, yet it's been a top seller for Nintendo for HOW LONG?
> J/s. You really should think your arguements through and not prejudice.


 the way you were pawning off all responsibility on "you're not playing with mods!!!" made me believe you didn't play without them.
pokemon is a franchise, and whether or not the series should still be in development and produced has nothing to do with whether or not minecraft should be finished, or not.

if i bought pokemon as an alpha/beta game, and was promised a full game, i'd expect some kind of news periodically on whether or not i'm actually going to get a full game.  that's only natural, since, y'know, that was what was promised.

but pokemon has nothing to do with minecraft, aside from them both being video games.

edit: also, just wondering, but did you think that me correcting your (not youre) word usage as prejudice?  cuz i sure did mean it as prejudice.


Spoiler



AHAHAHA J/K I WAS ONLY CORRECTING YOU


----------



## Sporge27

I would never argue the game is good solely based on mods, I don't use any.  But allowing mods in the way that they are now is amazing, just seeing what others could add is really something fun.  

Being a programmer I know that networking a game is really difficult, and right now I think that is what they are working on.  They want the multi-player mode to work as well as single player mode, and that will take some work.  Adding a new block is extremely easy by comparison.  Adding a new item really depends on the items complexity.  Adding new creatures and monsters can be a little hard.


----------



## Elliot

they should make a 2-people minecart


----------



## Mino

Elliot said:


> they should make a 2-people minecart


 
2 miners 1 cart.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trevor said:


> 2 miners 1 cart.


 
-post shocked and disgusted reaction faise here-


----------



## Sporge27

Trevor said:


> 2 miners 1 cart.


 
Can't unsee!!!  thank goodness this version is all pixely and blocky


----------



## Sporge27

YAY! Minecraft update this week.  Not a ton of new things added, but a ridiculous amount of fixes  

And the big part of this update I think is the nether being available in Multiplayer, time to get a tbt server going


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:


> YAY! Minecraft update this week.  Not a ton of new things added, but a ridiculous amount of fixes
> 
> And the big part of this update I think is the nether being available in Multiplayer, time to get a tbt server going


 
>Boosters gone
>Boat/sand operated water gates gone

WRRRYYYYY


----------



## Sporge27

?Jack? said:


> >Boosters gone
> >Boat/sand operated water gates gone
> 
> WRRRYYYYY


 
hmm never used the sand water gates.... what were those?

And boosters?  You have booster rail now.... though I know what you mean I had some perpetual motion cart machines running.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:


> hmm never used the sand water gates.... what were those?
> 
> And boosters?  You have booster rail now.... though I know what you mean I had some perpetual motion cart machines running.


 BAsically, you get get a boat stuck in a water flow limited by a door with sand freefloating above it. Then you could open the door for a fraction of a second, the boat would go out from under the sand, then quickly back in. This allowed the sand to fall, so it could be used in a redstone-operated water gate to control water flow. You could even make it reloadable if you had 2 stacked upon eachother.


----------



## Elliot

I have a server on the moment,
It has, stargate ( Teleport to other worlds)
Essentials
Bigbrother
uQuest ( Basically Quest plugin)
MonsterHunt
Essentials
and more!
It's really fun, i plan on making it for my friends, all quests, buying items from stores, making a store and selling items, showcase, Monsterhunting!, money is gooddd. I might open it on friday for you guys to try it out, though not sure because of griefing. :S


----------



## Sporge27

I don't grief... though I cannot guarantee accidental creeper  disasters won't happen.


----------



## Brad

I don't, I hate getting greifed so I know how people feel.


----------



## Psychonaut

there's plugins you can use that auto-saves the worlds for you, and some kind of rollback feature.

there's plenty of things.. i'm thinking about detailed info of who deleted/placed what blocks..

oh, and there's always a server whitelist, if you only want certain people in.  that way no punk kids can join.


----------



## VantagE

Psychonaut said:


> there's plugins you can use that auto-saves the worlds for you, and some kind of rollback feature.
> 
> there's plenty of things.. i'm thinking about detailed info of who deleted/placed what blocks..
> 
> oh, and there's always a server whitelist, if you only want certain people in.  that way no punk kids can join.



^^
This would be my top choice, whitelist is always a must unless you have all the appropriate anti-griefer plug-ins.


----------



## Elliot

I know, I'm just sayin', you know them lying people... xD.
Anyways, I installed Big brother, which is sort of anti-griefing.
I just need to know how to work it! I'll look at it tomorrow.
Came back from my concert choir, best day evar!
And would you guys join if opened my server? : O


----------



## Sporge27

GRARARRAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!  THAT WAS MY PROJECT!!!

I MADE ENHASA!!! Andy saw it didn't you!  GAAAhhh  This guy has the textures and everything!  makes mine look like a cheap piece of junk  

I haven't had time to touch it in a while... suppose I really should finish my kingdom of zeal then I can say mine is better.  Also good to see I was putting things in the right place


----------



## Elliot

Sporge27 said:


> GRARARRAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!  THAT WAS MY PROJECT!!!
> 
> I MADE ENHASA!!! Andy saw it didn't you!  GAAAhhh  This guy has the textures and everything!  makes mine look like a cheap piece of junk
> 
> I haven't had time to touch it in a while... suppose I really should finish my kingdom of zeal then I can say mine is better.  Also good to see I was putting things in the right place


 
That's not good
GO TO WORK AND MAKE YOUR'S BETTERRR!


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:


> I MADE ENHASA!!! Andy saw it didn't you!  GAAAhhh  This guy has the textures and everything!  makes mine look like a cheap piece of junk


 
I saw what now?


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:


> I saw what now?



The floating islands remember!


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:


> The floating islands remember!


 
Oh yeah! I did see that. That was awesome. You should still continue with it.


----------



## Trundle

1.6 is out!


----------



## Elliot

fawk ._.
Time to wait for Recommend Bukkit build ;P
So what do you guys think?
and lol 1.6.4
LOTS OF UPDATES!


----------



## Sporge27

Minecraft competition entries will be due soon...  HURRY!


----------



## Trundle

I would submit an entry but I don't have a YouTube account. I also can't host a server. I have the software to make a video of it but.. Yep.


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> I would submit an entry but I don't have a YouTube account. I also can't host a server. I have the software to make a video of it but.. Yep.



Just send Sporge your world folder.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

****ing notch..To many updates. I've had to stop modding untill he stops B|


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ****ing notch..To many updates. I've had to stop modding untill he stops B|


 
Yeah, damn that Notch. Updating his game, who does he think he is?!


----------



## Justin

AndyB said:


> Yeah, damn that Notch. Updating his game, who does he think he is?!


 
How dare he update his game to fix bugs that people are annoyed by!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> Yeah, damn that Notch. Updating his game, who does he think he is?!


 
IKR?! It's so annoying! We need those bugs to annoy us and make the game impossible to play!

Lol, decided to wait untill november to start modding.


----------



## Trundle

You know there will still be updates when the game is released, right?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trundle said:


> You know there will still be updates when the game is released, right?


 
But it won't effect mods.


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> But it won't effect mods.


 prove it.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I have a problem with my Minecraft. I bought it a while back from my laptop, which I always play it on, but my brother used my login details and installed Minecraft on his laptop. Up until recently this hasn't affected me, but yesterday my brother copied my Minecraft files on to a usb stick and transferred them on to his laptop (I don't think that is the problem) and now whenever he logs on to Minecraft my copy on my laptop becomes 'unlicenesed' and I can't go online. I've told him about this and that he should buy his own copy but he doesn't care. But whenever I log on his copy always remains licensed, he can play online with my user and he's already been attempting to get me banned on multiple servers.*Is there anyway to prevent my copy of Minecraft from becoming unlicensed and unplayable on multiplayer?*


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I have a problem with my Minecraft. I bought it a while back from my laptop, which I always play it on, but my brother used my login details and installed Minecraft on his laptop. Up until recently this hasn't affected me, but yesterday my brother copied my Minecraft files on to a usb stick and transferred them on to his laptop (I don't think that is the problem) and now whenever he logs on to Minecraft my copy on my laptop becomes 'unlicenesed' and I can't go online. I've told him about this and that he should buy his own copy but he doesn't care. But whenever I log on his copy always remains licensed, he can play online with my user and he's already been attempting to get me banned on multiple servers.*Is there anyway to prevent my copy of Minecraft from becoming unlicensed and unplayable on multiplayer?*


 

Errrrrrrrrrrr..... I'm confused by this whole thing. 
Basically there is NO SUCH THING as 'unliscencing' on Minecraft, You can have 100 people with your log in and everything remains fine. The only thing you can really do to stop your brother is create your own server with a whitelist and don't tell him, or give him a slap round the face. 
All I can suggest as a way of doing this is changing your Minecraft details (passwords etc), deleteing the .Minecraft, redownload Minecraft then install. IF your parents complain explain this situation to them


----------



## Colour Bandit

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrr..... I'm confused by this whole thing.
> Basically there is NO SUCH THING as 'unliscencing' on Minecraft, You can have 100 people with your log in and everything remains fine. The only thing you can really do to stop your brother is create your own server with a whitelist and don't tell him, or give him a slap round the face.
> All I can suggest as a way of doing this is changing your Minecraft details (passwords etc), deleteing the .Minecraft, redownload Minecraft then install. IF your parents complain explain this situation to them


 
It's sorted now, my brother has bought his own copy of minecraft now.


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrr..... I'm confused by this whole thing.
> Basically there is NO SUCH THING as 'unliscencing' on Minecraft,


 
There is now. There was a picture of it, which I sadly can't find right now, it's been deleted from where I've seen it.
Where Minecraft 1.6 is in the top left, that's where it'll tell you about it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> There is now. There was a picture of it, which I sadly can't find right now, it's been deleted from where I've seen it.
> Where Minecraft 1.6 is in the top left, that's where it'll tell you about it.



Orlly? 
Never knew that.


----------



## Brad

Not sure if I've posted about this before but, whenever i join a server regardless of the lag level, I always lag horribly. Anyway i can fix this or is there even an explanation for it?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Brad said:


> Not sure if I've posted about this before but, whenever i join a server regardless of the lag level, I always lag horribly. Anyway i can fix this or is there even an explanation for it?


 
You tried pulling all your graphics down? or using a simple texture pack?


----------



## Brad

I have my graphics on fast. Its not FPS wise. Its chat and build lag.


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> I have my graphics on fast. Its not FPS wise. Its chat and build lag.


 stop all the downloads

on the real, i have no clue.  maybe uninstall and reinstall?  iunno.


----------



## Justin

Brad said:


> I have my graphics on fast. Its not FPS wise. Its chat and build lag.


 
Then it's a network issue. Which means it's probably either the server or your internet.


----------



## SockHead

So when are we making a TBT server?


----------



## AndyB

SockHead said:


> So when are we making a TBT server?


 
It's been said before, it wasn't so much a TBT server, but one that I ran off my end for friends.
However, since that it was just off my computer it did tend to struggle a bit. That and people seemed to abuse me for my server. (=C) So yeah, I'm not doing one anymore.


----------



## SockHead

AndyB said:


> It's been said before, it wasn't so much a TBT server, but one that I ran off my end for friends.
> However, since that it was just off my computer it did tend to struggle a bit. That and people seemed to abuse me for my server. (=C) So yeah, I'm not doing one anymore.


 
Dang.. Someone should really make a new one then. I tried myself, but my connection doesn't want it to work.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

When I get myself a computer (having a friend build one for me when I can scrape enough dough together) I'm going to make a Server for me and a friend with a whitelist. I might whitelist _some_ TBT members. Planning to have good mods including Aether, Planes, Airships and much more


----------



## Brad

Justin said:


> Then it's a network issue. Which means it's probably either the server or your internet.


 
mhm...


----------



## Psychonaut

amazing animal crossing texture pack


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> amazing animal crossing texture pack


 
'tis painterly all the way for me <3


----------



## Bogmire

I miss SMPs Realistic back when everyone played Creative. No one uses that now.


----------



## Trundle

I got all my friend's addicted and now they play it more than me. I even got my friend's dad playing some.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

I wish Biospheres would work.

Put Millien? on (Makes NPC villages you can trade with and help grow). Thinking of removing it now = =


----------



## Sporge27

just so everyone knows, I will be changing the official competition thread to include this, but Elliot won, and his prize was left 4 dead 2 

It was a pretty cool roller coaster too, check out his vid.

This month's competition will be castles so get working!


----------



## Justin

Any specific rules we should know about before we start our castles? Like, what will you be looking for when judging?


----------



## «Jack»

I may be making a server for friends sometime in the future. Won't be up for long, since I'll be on vacation next week, but PM me if you'd like some more details (assuming you're a friend/in good standing with me).

NOTE: This is not for sure.


----------



## Sporge27

well castles should be awesome and castle like.


----------



## Bogmire

Oh, a Castle competition you say?
I just so happen to be working of a bigass adventure map that takes place in a castle.
But I'm sure someone is going to beat me anyway by making a giant box with MCEdit.
So, adventure maps are legit entries right?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> Oh, a Castle competition you say?
> I just so happen to be working of a bigass adventure map that takes place in a castle.
> But I'm sure someone is going to beat me anyway by making a giant box with MCEdit.
> So, adventure maps are legit entries right?


 
/doesn't go to install MCEdit


----------



## Sporge27

CRAFTSMANSHIP > SIZE 

just fyi   and I don't know what an adventure map is but if there is a castle in one go for it


----------



## Bogmire

Sporge27 said:


> CRAFTSMANSHIP > SIZE
> 
> just fyi   and I don't know what an adventure map is but if there is a castle in one go for it


 
An adventure map is a map filled with puzzles and redstone mechanics. It's usually a large labyrinth-like map that players are supposed to go through and try to get to the end while solving said puzzles and sometimes fighting monsters, while trying not to break blocks, because that's usually against the rules. Mine takes place in a castle, it's like a Castlevania thing. So yeah, mine is made of nothing but craftsmanship. You'll probably have to solve the puzzles to judge it, unless you just want to break through all the doors and blocks. Whatever lol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> An adventure map is a map filled with puzzles and redstone mechanics. It's usually a large labyrinth-like map that players are supposed to go through and try to get to the end while solving said puzzles and sometimes fighting monsters, while trying not to break blocks, because that's usually against the rules. Mine takes place in a castle, it's like a Castlevania thing. So yeah, mine is made of nothing but craftsmanship. You'll probably have to solve the puzzles to judge it, unless you just want to break through all the doors and blocks. Whatever lol.



If only I wasn't redstone ********. I feel like such an idiot that I've played Minecraft since the begining of Alpha, yet I can only just get a Redstone TNT detenator right (I have ****ed them up)


----------



## Brad

Redstone = Foreign Language.


----------



## Justin

You guys really should take the time to bother learning some basic redstone. Check the wiki and YouTube for information. Even just knowing how to do the basic stuff can make Minecraft so much better.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Justin said:


> You guys really should take the time to bother learning some basic redstone. Check the wiki and YouTube for information. Even just knowing how to do the basic stuff can make Minecraft so much better.


 
Dude I begin reading and I'm like

e              e

SCREW THIS IMMA BUILD A PONY D<


----------



## Bogmire

I don't know how Redstone works either, I just keep placing it everywhere until it does something.

Cave Johnson, we're done here.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> I don't know how Redstone works either, I just keep placing it everywhere until it does something.
> 
> Cave Johnson, we're done here.


 
You couldn't give me a dumbed down PM with some redstone mechanics could you? I'm anxious to learn how it works.


----------



## AndyB

I know very basic stuff of redstone, sometimes I'll need to look things up. But more times than not I'll just experiment. That's the fun in it.

Also, Jack is a wizard with Redstone. And I'm sure Sporge is too, wasn't able to see anything he did though. 
But Jack! We built deadly traps together. B)


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:


> I know very basic stuff of redstone, sometimes I'll need to look things up. But more times than not I'll just experiment. That's the fun in it.
> 
> Also, Jack is a wizard with Redstone. And I'm sure Sporge is too, wasn't able to see anything he did though.
> But Jack! We built deadly traps together. B)


AWWW YEAH LAVA MAZE


----------



## Bogmire

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> You couldn't give me a dumbed down PM with some redstone mechanics could you? I'm anxious to learn how it works.


 
Switches do stuff
If switches don't do want you want them to, use an inverter.
Bam, instant 32-bit computer.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> Switches do stuff
> If switches don't do want you want them to, use an inverter.
> Bam, instant 32-bit computer.


 
Lol'd.

I should probably watch some vids.


----------



## Brad

It's coming to Xbox apparently Yay!


----------



## Psychonaut

minecraft on kinect
why


----------



## Trundle

Because it would draw more attention to people other than pc gamers.


----------



## Ciaran

...

I want minecraft on mah ps3


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:


> minecraft on kinect
> why


 
Clearly a brilliant play to make as many people look stupid as possible.  That and making you have to physically mine things, sooo you gain respect for real life miners.  Imagine how tired your arms will get obtaining obsidian!


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:


> Clearly a brilliant play to make as many people look stupid as possible.  That and making you have to physically mine things, sooo you gain respect for real life miners.  Imagine how tired your arms will get obtaining obsidian!


 it isn't even finished on it's home system
and it's already being cross-ported to a portable, and a home console

it isn't finished

whywhywhywhywhywhy


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:


> it isn't even finished on it's home system
> and it's already being cross-ported to a portable, and a home console
> 
> it isn't finished
> 
> whywhywhywhywhywhy


 
Um isn't it normal for something to release on many platforms at once... you know like most games?  Once a game is done, porting though I can imagine could become annoying is really a minor thing compared to the rest.  Besides it is announced at E3... most things announced there don't happen for a while.


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:


> Um isn't it normal for something to release on many platforms at once... you know like most games?  Once a game is done, porting though I can imagine could become annoying is really a minor thing compared to the rest.  Besides it is announced at E3... most things announced there don't happen for a while.


 i guess
meh


----------



## Justin

Yeah, it probably won't release until after the so called 'final' build in November for PC is finished.


----------



## Brad

I hope it'll have controller support.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Brad said:


> I hope it'll have controller support.


 
It already does for PC doesn't it? Pop your Xbox controller in and your done?


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> It already does for PC doesn't it? Pop your Xbox controller in and your done?


 yes, because that's how easy it is to set things up on a PC.
pop your xbox controller in and "your" done.
hundreds upon thousands of help threads on countless tech help sites can all be closed, you can just pop it in and be done with it, case closed.


----------



## Bogmire

lol Psy that was a little on the aggressive side.
Though really I can't believe Notch is being so fat that he has to wait until winter to add controller support. It can't take _that_ long to just script it in there could it?
Then again Notch still can't figure out the one line of code that removes the .zip extension in the Texture Pack menu.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> yes, because that's how easy it is to set things up on a PC.
> pop your xbox controller in and "your" done.
> hundreds upon thousands of help threads on countless tech help sites can all be closed, you can just pop it in and be done with it, case closed.


 
? ?...
No need to be jerkish. I don't own an Xbox so I wouldn't know.

Anyway, downloaded the Nether craft Mod so I have like special trees and stuff in the nether.


----------



## Bogmire

Just so you know Aeri, programs have to be specifically programmed to use a control scheme, it won't work otherwise. That includes plugging in a controller. The program won't magically detect and assign control schemes to fit the controller. Though, Notch really should add controller support and a more dynamic key assign function.
Just thought you'd like to know
Even though you probably don't care.


----------



## Ciaran

Bogmire said:


> lol Psy that was a little on the aggressive side.
> Though really I can't believe Notch is being so fat that he has to wait until winter to add controller support. It can't take _that_ long to just script it in there could it?
> Then again Notch still can't figure out the one line of code that removes the .zip extension in the Texture Pack menu.



It's not being developed by notch on xbox.
And they have to add kinect support as well as controller support. Because Microsoft is cool like that


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> Just so you know Aeri, programs have to be specifically programmed to use a control scheme, it won't work otherwise. That includes plugging in a controller. The program won't magically detect and assign control schemes to fit the controller. Though, Notch really should add controller support and a more dynamic key assign function.
> Just thought you'd like to know
> Even though you probably don't care.


 
Thanks. I didn't know in the first place (Never hooked up a controller to my laptop).


----------



## Sporge27

I actually made the input system for my game project this last semester... and I could have had controller support, just with how the game worked on mouse and keyboard it became a little weird on the controller, and in the end not being able to find a scheme that felt right ended up taking it out.  Though I know how to do and you can have the program detect a controller, and switch control schemes accordingly.  

Also why are you guys giving Notch such crap, I mean he basically became a celebrity in the game industry.  He probably gets tons of mail from utter strangers about how they like minecraft or what they want to see in it and what doesn't work.  He is being asked to go to pretty much every game related convention and conference out there.  The time he has to program is severely diminished purely because of its popularity.  Starting one's own company takes some time too after all.


----------



## Bogmire

Well I'm giving him crap because I'm one of those nostalgiafags who remembers when he updated the game multiple times a week with fun new content. Now we're lucky to get one new item a month.
You know where Notch is now?
On a yacht.
In a hottub full of money.
While he's assigning Jeb to work on anything that doesn't steal his spotlight.
I'm so ungrateful.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> Well I'm giving him crap because I'm one of those nostalgiafags who remembers when he updated the game multiple times a week with fun new content. Now we're lucky to get one new item a month.
> You know where Notch is now?
> On a yacht.
> In a hottub full of money.
> While he's assigning Jeb to work on anything that doesn't steal his spotlight.
> I'm so ungrateful.


 
You could just mod the holy**** out the game for new content. It's what I do.


----------



## Bogmire

Meh, Mods are usually always buggy and break with every update. I'm just going to wait for the modding support
Mods are going to cost money but I'm positive they'll be easy to pirate.
Dammit Notch.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> Meh, Mods are usually always buggy and break with every update. I'm just going to wait for the modding support
> *Mods are going to cost money but I'm positive they'll be easy to pirate.*
> Dammit Notch.


 
waitwut


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> waitwut


 where's your messiah now, Flanders?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> where's your messiah now, Flanders?


 
Dude way to make my day xD


----------



## Sporge27

I doubt all mods will cost money... 

Also Know where Notch really is right now?  E3 duh.  The last update may not have added a ton, but it did have a ton of fixes, and those normally take more time in programming than just a new type of block.  I am certain more awesomeness will be made before the game is declared done.


----------



## Justin

Notch won't be charging for mods, people can make mods will charge for their mod if they want. If you got an issue with paying for a mod, take it up with the developer of the mod not Notch. It's like this forum software we're using here on TBT. vBulletin isn't charging for forum mods, but some developers put so much time into their mods (like the shop mod we're using here) that they charge for their mod to be rewarded for their work.


----------



## AndyB

Here's a few screenshots of the latest venture with TBT/friends. 



Spoiler



Gallows with a few Creepers taking a swim.





I fear he's developing a God complex.





Edited this, so the map shows a few of the buildings.


----------



## Brad

^ I really like that god picture lol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Painterly used by Andy B it is.

I gotta get back into Minecraft. Downloaded Biospheres mod to do so


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Painterly used by Andy B it is.


 
I've used Painterly for ages, in some older screenshots I posted I was still using it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> I've used Painterly for ages, in some older screenshots I posted I was still using it.


 
You update it often? I update with each MC update.

But again, nice building work.


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> You update it often? I update with each MC update.
> 
> But again, nice building work.


 
If there's been something new added I will. Sometimes I'll "fix" my pack so that it looks nicer or whatever.

Thanks, Gallows built the bridge across, Jackal added supports... I did nothing. ;D
I'll take some other screenshots of buildings later, along with a cartograph of the current map.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> If there's been something new added I will. Sometimes I'll "fix" my pack so that it looks nicer or whatever.
> 
> Thanks, Gallows built the bridge across, Jackal added supports... I did nothing. ;D
> I'll take some other screenshots of buildings later, along with a cartograph of the current map.


 
Lol'd

I'm annoying myself. I keep MEANING to get back into Minecraft and build some **** but I look at it and go 'meeeh...'

I NEED HELP D<


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lol'd
> 
> I'm annoying myself. I keep MEANING to get back into Minecraft and build some **** but I look at it and go 'meeeh...'
> 
> I NEED HELP D<


 
1.7 will have this adventure stuff they've talked about, of which I'm glad is being kept hushed up... so until then, I'd say just focus yourself on building something.
A mob trap, a big castle, a rollercoaster. Just have fun with it!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> 1.7 will have this adventure stuff they've talked about, of which I'm glad is being kept hushed up... so until then, I'd say just focus yourself on building something.
> A mob trap, a big castle, a rollercoaster. Just have fun with it!


 
I edited biosphere so gunna go mess around in a few.


----------



## Bogmire

Try making Minecart puzzles with redstone and such. That kinda got me back into it. I just made a 4 story building and made one giant complicated Minecart sorting and redirecting puzzle, and I really got into it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> Try making Minecart puzzles with redstone and such. That kinda got me back into it. I just made a 4 story building and made one giant complicated Minecart sorting and redirecting puzzle, and I really got into it.


 
I'd love to if my laptop wasn't such a whiny little ***** |:


----------



## Psychonaut

my amazing animal crafting pack in action


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> my amazing animal crafting pack in action


 
Meh. I dislike 32x32 'cuz of my laptop being a terrible guy with them. Personally I'd download one my friend showed me 'cuz that was the buisness.


----------



## Bogmire

Psychonaut said:


> my amazing animal crafting pack in action


 
What are the Gyroids?
You gotta make _something_ into Gyroids.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> What are the Gyroids?
> You gotta make _something_ into Gyroids.


 
If he didn't make Music blocks into them that's a disappointment.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bogmire said:


> What are the Gyroids?
> You gotta make _something_ into Gyroids.


 i might try and edit the zombies into gyroids.  never really cared for those things, personally.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> i might try and edit the zombies into gyroids.  never really cared for those things, personally.


 
NOTE BLOCKS

NOOOOOOOTE BLOCKS D<


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> NOTE BLOCKS
> 
> NOOOOOOOTE BLOCKS D<


 note blocks and record players are already something.
i think they're reel to reels or similar music players.

i dunno.


----------



## Bogmire

Why not Creepers. They look the same and they're both creepy and cute and iconic that the same time.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bogmire said:


> Why not Creepers. They look the same and they're both creepy and cute and iconic that the same time.


 no arms


----------



## Brad

Psychonaut said:


> my amazing animal crafting pack in action


Thats really cool.


----------



## Bogmire

Psychonaut said:


> no arms


 
Music Blocks have no arms either but that was suggested.
Like rally what else is better suited then?
Other than Zombies and Skeletons, there are no Gyroids with their arms sticking straight out.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bogmire said:


> Music Blocks have no arms either but that was suggested.
> Like rally what else is better suited then?
> Other than Zombies and Skeletons, there are no Gyroids with their arms sticking straight out.


 meh
i wasn't suggesting music blocks, either.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> meh
> i wasn't suggesting music blocks, either.


 
But it is perfect for them given Gyroids make noise as well. 
You could try and make a mod so it adds it as a mob then use a few gyroid sounds. That'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## Bogmire

Oh god, a Gyroid mob. I would love that.
I should totally make something like that for the sandbox game I don't have planned and will never make.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bogmire said:


> Oh god, a Gyroid mob. I would love that.
> I should totally make something like that for the sandbox game I don't have planned and will never make.


 
Lolol

EDIT:// Downloaded Glimmar's 32x32 Steam punk texture pack. Found it makes my laptop run FASTER than using a painterly 16x16 x x


----------



## Mino

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lolol
> 
> EDIT:// Downloaded Glimmar's 32x32 Steam punk texture pack. Found it makes my laptop run FASTER than using a painterly 16x16 x x


 
You sure you didn't accidentally hit your face on the "F" key?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Trevor said:


> You sure you didn't accidentally hit your face on the "F" key?


 
Quite sure. I usually can't run the 16x16 on anything other than short. I had it on normal and it worked fine


----------



## AndyB

Some more pictures! I took alot.


Spoiler



My house!






Portal Island





Full album and lots more pictures here.
http://atomicyeti.imgur.com/minecraft_adventures


----------



## Mino

Preview of the pistons blocks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZJr86d2IUo


----------



## Bogmire

I totally called Slime for the Sticky Pistons. Jeb did a really good job with the art, I think it's one of the most visually intricate blocks in the game. And I'm really really happy to see pistons can move other pistons. Now we can have elevators. Extremely complicated and oversized elevators.
I can't want to make Crushers
Millions and millions of Crushers.
Oh man, that'll be a new pressure plate threat. First we were worried about TNT, now we have to worry about being crushed.
But as excited as I am about Pistons, I'm just as eager for the adventure update. I hope Notch actually makes a mob that can destroy blocks by choice, or maybe real dungeons and not the stupid little rooms we can just deactivate by placing 4 torches down.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Added the Portal Mod.

Now I can fire portals, have a companion cube and have lil GladOs turrets watching my base


----------



## «Jack»

The server dungeon is shaping up to be pretty damn awesome.

WALL OF ARROWS GOGOGOOGOOHGOD


----------



## AndyB

?Jack? said:


> The server dungeon is shaping up to be pretty damn awesome.
> 
> WALL OF ARROWS GOGOGOOGOOHGOD


 
Technically isn't tbt's server, just where a few are. 
But yes, it is looking great.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:


> Technically isn't tbt's server, just where a few are.
> But yes, it is looking great.


Well, yeah, I realized that it was Jackal's server.
BUT. I still need to build a house somewhere. LACK OF DESIGN SKILLS GOGOGOGO


----------



## MasterC

I got Minecraft yesterday...enjoying it so far.


----------



## Elliot

Heh,did a TNT thing yesterday with my friends, i wasn't talking, my friends were.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqyGgoDGyyM&feature=channel_video_title
: D Hope you guys and girls enjoy.


----------



## Jrrj15

Elliot said:


> Heh,did a TNT thing yesterday with my friends, i wasn't talking, my friends were.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqyGgoDGyyM&feature=channel_video_title
> : D Hope you guys and girls enjoy.


 
Ha!... God I love TNT


----------



## Jrrj15

Does anyone have a server I could play on? (Sorry for the Doublepost)


----------



## crazyredd45

My friend told me that with minecraft classic (which is the free one i think?) you can't do multiplayer. Is this true?


----------



## AndyB

crazyredd45 said:


> My friend told me that with minecraft classic (which is the free one i think?) you can't do multiplayer. Is this true?


 
You can. Or at least from the time I looked.


----------



## crazyredd45

cheers, trying to update my java to play it.


----------



## Bogmire

crazyredd45 said:


> My friend told me that with minecraft classic (which is the free one i think?) you can't do multiplayer. Is this true?


 
Not only does Classic have online, and an official server list on the website, the multiplayer for classic is way better and hardly laggy at all. It blows SMP out of the water really. Not even trolling, here's the server list
Tell your friend he's a ****** and I hate him.


----------



## williamd

I got Minecraft a few weeks ago.I have my final base almost done.Also, does tbt have their own server?Sorry if its been stated already its just I dont want look through page after page for the answer. :/


----------



## Brad

No we don't have a server atm.


----------



## williamd

Alright thanks.


----------



## Brad

No problem.


----------



## AndyB

williamd said:


> I got Minecraft a few weeks ago.I have my final base almost done.Also, does tbt have their own server?Sorry if its been stated already its just I dont want look through page after page for the answer. :/


 
There are a few different servers that are about, however they're more so for friends/not many people.
And if they get opened, it becomes a sort of "use and abuse" system.

I may look into, getting my friend to open his one up to anyone some weekend for tbt to come and build. I don't know, we'll see.
Mod promises a go-go!


----------



## Elliot

That's interesting, i'll make a video tour of my server that my friends in florida and I did.. it's in construction the whole server..


----------



## Mino

It appears that pistons will be out this week (on Thursday, I believe).  They'll be in a separate release from the "adventure" aspect that is currently being worked on.


----------



## «Jack»

OH HELL YES

DISAPPEARING STAIRCASES AND DOORS
SELF REPAIRING BRIDGES
RETRACTING ARROW DISPENSERS


----------



## MasterC

Once the pistons are out,I plan to build a mansion with hidden rooms and such.


----------



## Bogmire

?Jack? said:


> RETRACTING ARROW DISPENSERS


 
Nope. If a dispenser is moved it's contents are deleted, therefor Pistons cannot move anything that stores any values such as Chests, Furnaces, etc.
You can always put a block in front of a dispenser though. Like put a lot of planks around to look like crates. It'll be hard to suspect it.


----------



## Jrrj15

Bogmire said:


> Nope. If a dispenser is moved it's contents are deleted, therefor Pistons cannot move anything that stores any values such as Chests, Furnaces, etc.
> You can always put a block in front of a dispenser though. Like put a lot of planks around to look like crates. It'll be hard to suspect it.



*Wrong Buzzer*
Wronnnngggg.
Chests, Furnaces and Note Blocks have been confirmed not to move! D:


----------



## «Jack»

Bogmire said:


> Nope. If a dispenser is moved it's contents are deleted, therefor Pistons cannot move anything that stores any values such as Chests, Furnaces, etc.
> You can always put a block in front of a dispenser though. Like put a lot of planks around to look like crates. It'll be hard to suspect it.


That's what I meant, I was aware of that. Sand can also be used to make things easier, allowing vertical pillars mto move away instead of horizontal sections.


----------



## Bogmire

Jrrj15 said:


> *Wrong Buzzer*
> Wronnnngggg.
> Chests, Furnaces and Note Blocks have been confirmed not to move! D:


 
What was I wrong about?
You just repeated what I said.


----------



## Jrrj15

Bogmire said:


> What was I wrong about?
> You just repeated what I said.



You made it sound like you could move chests and such but you can't anyways so how would it delete the items inside?


----------



## Bogmire

Jrrj15 said:


> You made it sound like you could move chests and such but you can't anyways so how would it delete the items inside?


 
I said if Pistons _could_ move chests they would delete the contents, that's why Jeb programmed them being _unable_ to move them. I stated the reason why Pistons can't move blocks that store data. You know, because _certain people_ here might be a little too slow to figure that out, among other things.


----------



## Brad

I smell a fire alarm going off somewhere...


----------



## Mino

Bogmire said:


> Pistons cannot move anything that stores any values such as Chests, Furnaces, etc.


 
Seems pretty unequivocal to me.


----------



## MasterC

I started building a Mansion on Minecraft.


Spoiler: Screenshot of the Foyer











I'm not done yet,even the foyer isn't finished.I got one more wall for it and I have to go on with the rest of the mansion.I'll even include a Library with a hidden room to make use for Pistons once they're out.


----------



## williamd

So I climbed a huge mountain near my spawn.The top had a hole that goes through the middle and in the bottom there was just a bunch of pigs :/ downer.But I got 16 porkchops and a place for a hideout maybe.Ill take a pic when Im done.


----------



## Mino

williamd said:


> So I climbed a huge mountain near my spawn.The top had a hole that goes through the middle and in the bottom there was just a bunch of pigs :/ downer.But I got 16 porkchops and a place for a hideout maybe.Ill take a pic when Im done.


 
Make it into a volcano. And build a volcano base in the hole.


----------



## Brad

I haven't really played Minecraft in some time now. I just, can't think of anything to do.


----------



## Elliot

Brad said:


> I haven't really played Minecraft in some time now. I just, can't think of anything to do.


 
Start a server with friends on a custom map, \ thrive with making some awesome buildings. etc.
There's a lot of things to do in minecraft..


----------



## Sporge27

Work on projects of such a large scale you will never ever finish lol


----------



## Brad

I've tried, but, I'm using a laptop. Soooo. Even though it can run games, I've tried a server and it was poo-poo. Then  when it comes to building, I'm about the equivalent of a 3 yeard old who only knows the shape of a square.


----------



## Elliot

Brad said:


> I've tried, but, I'm using a laptop. Soooo. Even though it can run games, I've tried a server and it was poo-poo. Then  when it comes to building, I'm about the equivalent of a 3 yeard old who only knows the shape of a square.


 
Watch some timelapses, it can be inspirational, it inspired me to build some crazy ass stuff! 
Also, add some mods, it can help.


----------



## crazyredd45

I don't know what to do. I have the money and java to download/buy minecraft beta. But the classic version kept freezing if i walked for 20 seconds or looked around too much. I was wondering whether these problems will be solved when i get it on beta or whether i should clear some space on my laptop. what should i do.


----------



## Mino

crazyredd45 said:


> I don't know what to do. I have the money and java to download/buy minecraft beta. But the classic version kept freezing if i walked for 20 seconds or looked around too much. I was wondering whether these problems will be solved when i get it on beta or whether i should clear some space on my laptop. what should i do.


 
The actual beta has a downloadable version that may fix whatever problems the game has when running in your browser.  I can't say for certain, though.


----------



## MasterC

crazyredd45 said:


> I don't know what to do. I have the money and java to download/buy minecraft beta. But the classic version kept freezing if i walked for 20 seconds or looked around too much. I was wondering whether these problems will be solved when i get it on beta or whether i should clear some space on my laptop. what should i do.


 
It could be just slow Internet connection.If you download beta,it's not using the Internet connection unless you are on multiplayer.If it lags to much,press Esc. on the keyboard(mainly on top left) while playing single player or click on Options on the main menu and go to Options>Video settings,and turn graphics on fast and change the render distance to something less than "far",if it still lags a bit,press F to adjust the fog so that it isn't to far to make the game lag and not to close that you can't see at all.If it freezes,just wait a while and see if it will continue to work.If not,close the window and the game will Auto save.


----------



## Elliot

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/249637-166-optifog-and-optimine-f-hd-fps-boost/
This is for the Minecraft Beta, it really helps, especially if you have the lag spike of death.

[EDIT] -
1.7 CAME OUT
RAAAWRRR


Pistons

The largest update to Minecraft in 1.7 is the addition of pistons. Pistons - the brainchild of Minecraft community member Hippoplatimus - rapidly surged in popularity over the past few months, and were then announced by Mojang that they would be added to the official game.
Pistons are poised to change the way people build in Minecraft - we’ve already seen some amazing mechanisms come from the community, their creativity seemingly knowing no bounds.


Pistons allow the user to move blocks using redstone circuitry to control their action. There are two types of pistons: regular and sticky. Regular pistons will push a block when powered, and then retract when not powered.


Sticky pistons work in much the same way, but with one caveat: they’re sticky! These pistons will push a block away when powered, but pull the block back when retracted.


TNT Changes

TNT can no longer be triggered by clicking on it, which for most, should be a good thing! Instead, you must now use either redstone circuitry, or a good old fashioned flame to ignite the destructive block.


Shears

Shears allow you to cut the leaves off of trees in one quick swipe, as well as trim wool of sheep without killing them. Killing sheep will no longer give you wool however, just the death of a cute, blocky sheep on your conscious.


Stackable Fences

Fences have a welcome improvement for architects - they can now be stacked on top of one-another when placed in the world. This removes the need for complex block-place-remove routines, which until now, were the only way to stack fence posts vertically. Additionally, players may now place torches on top of fences.


----------



## Mino

There were quite a few piston-related bugs, apparently.  They've now been (supposedly) fixed with a new version.

Also, I believe shears allow you to "pick up" leaf blocks.  I don't know if you can place them again without a nearby log You can place them again only if they are touching a log block or another leaf block that is, etc.  It should make making those giant, custom trees even easier now.


----------



## Brad

Well, you guys have been pushing me to build something, and with the release of pistons, I think I have something in mind.


----------



## MasterC

Brad said:


> Well, you guys have been pushing me to build something, and with the release of pistons, I think I have something in mind.


 
What is it?


----------



## Tyler

Started playing the new update on a friend's server. Gaaah, pistons. <3

His server's down though, so I really don't have anything I can work on unless I go gather resources on single player...


----------



## Mino

I've messed around quite a bit with pistons today.  I've successfully made a retracting 2x3 doorway, and attempted to make an extending staircase.  Getting it up is one thing, but bringing it down is another.


----------



## Sporge27

Hint at next Minecraft competition.

Learn to think with pistons!


----------



## Justin

Sporge27 said:


> Hint at next Minecraft competition.
> 
> Learn to think with pistons!


 
Ooooh! Now this is one I'm excited for.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:


> Hint at next Minecraft competition.
> 
> Learn to think with pistons!


 
HELL YES


----------



## Sporge27

yeah basically build some really cool piston contraption lol


----------



## Gnome

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lolol
> 
> EDIT:// Downloaded Glimmar's 32x32 Steam punk texture pack. Found it makes my laptop run FASTER than using a painterly 16x16 x x


 
that'd make sense except texture packs make no ****ing difference at all.


----------



## Caius

Man I haven't played Minecraft in ages. I should get on that.


----------



## Brad

MasterC said:


> What is it?


 
I was thinking about putting pressure plates attached to pistons so that when you walk past them, *smash*!!!!


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> I was thinking about putting pressure plates attached to pistons so that when you walk past them, *smash*!!!!


 
Pistons don't squash players. (As far as I'm aware, but will test it out later to make sure.)


----------



## Zachary

AndyB said:


> Pistons don't squash players. (As far as I'm aware, but will test it out later to make sure.)


 
I've tried suicide with these new things. It just hurts you, then you get pushed away.

Edit: However... I have a new idea


----------



## Sporge27

You could have a pressure plate and have it open a secret door above and drop lava down lol


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:


> Pistons don't squash players. (As far as I'm aware, but will test it out later to make sure.)


 
The piston arm doesn't, but any blocks the piston may push does.


----------



## Elliot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K08u8FPpN8&feature=feedu 
Interesting concept..
I should do something like this for fun haha


----------



## Zachary

This! I want to do this! XD


----------



## Mino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j13S5SkPLjs

This blew my mind straight out the back of my head.  It takes up so little space, too!


----------



## Sporge27

so I've started helping on this middle earth server... they have huge projects going on...

I got he last of the slums in Bree though lol  and I believe I can be an honorary dwarf for helping on the ridiculously huge moria excavation.


----------



## Psychonaut




----------



## Mino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW15nK_1rfI

Oh God.  I died laughing.

http://www.mediafire.com/?pvm8o0n6crc8spi

^^^ Save file for the level.


----------



## Brad

That sure was a lot of redstone.


----------



## AndyB

So here's the video, finally of the Castle I built/entered last month's contest.
Joining me was Psycho and Jackal, who was recording. 


Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fB2XS_tF34


----------



## Mino

That's some impressive work.


----------



## AndyB

Trevor said:


> That's some impressive work.


 
Thanks. Jack did the work with puzzle/arrow room.


----------



## Brad

Me, My Bro, his roommate, and maybe my friend started like a little private server. We already have some GREAT ideas.


----------



## hearmeout

Ive got an awesome server im on. At first you get on and it seems like a beat down town, but then you find out theres multiple civilizations. Huge cities with awesome designs and hidden underground passage ways. Many awesome builders, its really cool. Maybe ill get to show some of you guys.


----------



## Zachary

Just had a pretty useful find. If you have a zombie and a skele coming at ya, get the skele to shoot the zombie and the zombie will attack the skele. Sort of like a distraction. I'm sure you guys figured this out too, but this is new to me. I like it. : D


----------



## AndyB

Zachary said:


> Just had a pretty useful find. If you have a zombie and a skele coming at ya, get the skele to shoot the zombie and the zombie will attack the skele. Sort of like a distraction. I'm sure you guys figured this out too, but this is new to me. I like it. : D


 
Skeletons can even fight themselves if hit by another. Seems silly, fighting amongst themselves. But yeah, if something gets hit by a skele, it'll probably go after it.


----------



## Elliot

I wish I was home, start getting work on my server!| My friend has the blue prints for pedobear woolified ?: lol 
So hows everyones attraction doing?


----------



## williamd

Im building a huge dock on my single player its coming along quite fast.Im going to need lots of blocks because I play legit.


----------



## Brad

I play legit too, but when I get my server up (as afore mentioned), I'm planning on doing some things that will NEED Inv editor.


----------



## williamd

Yeah I might need that to I think Im detroying all the trees near my house lol


----------



## Mino

williamd said:


> Yeah I might need that to I think Im detroying all the trees near my house lol


 
If you're destroying trees, you probably have about a hundred saplings by now.  REPLANT WHAT YOU HAVE TAKEN FROM NATURE.


----------



## «Jack»

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldiISyKkGl8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
WHAT


----------



## Ciaran

Coming soon: Hold to charge blows :O :O


----------



## Brad

*Why are you reading the title?*

Well, the server I've mentioned before is a ton of fun. We've already built a lot of stuff. It was really good but then we had to reset the world. Although, we were able to rebuild. Its not as good but it's still pretty cool. So here are some pictures.

Village Overhead View


Spoiler












Village Different View


Spoiler











Village Boat House (Neither picture really showed it.)


Spoiler











Supply Room/Warehouse


Spoiler











Warehouse Inside View 1: Labeled Chests.


Spoiler











Warehouse Inside View 2: Lighting system.


Spoiler











That's all we have so far, but if you have any questions at all, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Zachary

Trevor said:


> If you're destroying trees, you probably have about a hundred saplings by now.  REPLANT WHAT YOU HAVE TAKEN FROM NATURE.


 
This post reminds me of how I play the game. Pretty green.  Haven't mined any coal or anything better. Farming a lot. Getting lots and lots of wood, for everything pretty much. XD


----------



## MasterC

I started playing on a server a few days ago.It has like 5 cities to build in along with some free build outside the cities.It's very fun.


----------



## Psychonaut

you chaps might enjoy this site


----------



## Brad

Will you please explain it? I'm probably being stupid but...


----------



## Zachary

Brad said:


> Will you please explain it? I'm probably being stupid but...


 
It calculates how many blocks will be needed, and shows you how to make a sphere. I think so anyways.


----------



## Psychonaut

it's a little site that helps you build spheres in minecraft by letting you input the length of the radius.  

input the numbers and it spits out the blueprints.


----------



## Brad

mhm, i see now


----------



## MasterC

Lol I was thinking of spheres in Minecraft before I clicked on the link.


----------



## Zex

Is their a community TBT server?


----------



## AndyB

Zex said:


> Is their a community TBT server?


 
No, there is not.


----------



## Justin

Spoiler: Scumbag Fire












Made it myself. : D


----------



## MasterC

I made a SMP server,so if anyone would like to join.PM me,so I can give you the IP and then I'll add you to the white-list.But you'll need to have the Unmanaged version of Hamachi.Download link for Hamachi:
https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/download.aspx

Note:When you want to get in the server.Hamachi needs to be on.


----------



## Tyeforce

So this has me excited for Minecraft on 3DS.






If homebrew developers can make Minecraft on DS, then there's no reason why Mojang can't make it for 3DS. Besides, Notch himself said "Minecraft would be very awesome on the 3DS", so there's hope!


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Spoiler: Scumbag Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it myself. : D


 
Lol!


----------



## Elliot

I'm going to have a day where i'm going to open my server, ( my friend's have been working on it too for a while.. not really finished)
to the public for a few hours.. ;p
But if i do, please for the people that come into my server, don't build random stuff. 
I really don't want my server to look as ugly with random stuff on it.


----------



## .IE.

Seems sort of interesting, I'm not so sure if it's my thing, though.

When I saw that there was an Animal Crossing pack, I thought it was cool, but that still dosen't make me want to play it. 

Don't take what I just said there wrong, it _*does*_ look interesting, just not my type.


----------



## Psychonaut

.IE. said:


> Seems sort of interesting, I'm not so sure if it's my thing, though.
> 
> When I saw that there was an Animal Crossing pack, I thought it was cool, but that still dosen't make me want to play it.
> 
> Don't take what I just said there wrong, it _*does*_ look interesting, just not my type.


 it's a niche game.  the animal crafting skin pack makes it look so very fun and happy, so i use it.


----------



## MasterC

There's going to be a new mob for the version 1.8 update:



Spoiler: Spoiler







			
				Minecraft Forum said:
			
		

> Notch revealed a screenshot of one of the new monsters for 1.8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen here is a screenshot of a new monster in the works for 1.8. While Notch didn't specify exactly what it was, it seems fairly apparent that this new arrival in Minecraft isn't especially friendly-looking. What is it? What can it do? We will keep you updated as this information becomes available!
> 
> Update - Thanks to Nyanners and KSMF, respectively, for the following two enhanced images!






They sorta remind me of Commander Video from Bit Trip.Maybe the mob is an Alien of some sort that has the ability to take blocks away.Meaning that these things can take away the blocks of buildings the player makes.

Source


----------



## Ciaran

They can take blocks away??? :O :O

But they look like the kind of cratures that can only exist below a certain light level, so this isn't a huge problem...


----------



## Sporge27

except at the begining .... where you will be eaten out of house, home, then the zombies finish whats left....


----------



## Jrrj15

I've heard the new mob is going to be called Enderman based off of Slenderman the meme... They scare the S*** out of me..


----------



## Mino

Extensive information on the Enderman mob:

http://notch.tumblr.com/post/8208212863/the-psychology-of-the-reticle-and-the-feeling-of


----------



## «Jack»

Trevor said:


> Extensive information on the Enderman mob:
> 
> http://notch.tumblr.com/post/8208212863/the-psychology-of-the-reticle-and-the-feeling-of


 
Don't blink.


----------



## Jrrj15

Would anyone like to play on a server with me for a bit? My friend that normally plays with me if gone on vacation right now. So I need someone to play with! We could have it either Creative or Survival. I could only have 1 or 2 other people though

PM me if interested!

Forgot to mention its Hamachi


----------



## MasterC

Jrrj15 said:


> Would anyone like to play on a server with me for a bit? My friend that normally plays with me if gone on vacation right now. So I need someone to play with! We could have it either Creative or Survival. I could only have 1 or 2 other people though
> 
> PM me if interested!
> 
> Forgot to mention its Hamachi


 PM'd yah.


----------



## MasterC

There was invasion of chickens at one of the towns of a server I go to.Someone apparently was recording and I found the video:





Click here if the video above doesn't show up for you.

My Minecraft username is Zanlue if you'd like to find me in the video.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I think 1.8 is gonna come out today


----------



## AndyB

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> I think 1.8 is gonna come out today


 It has been said that it could come out soon, however I don't think it'll be just yet. Not until Notch and co. are back home in their office.


----------



## Sporge27

I got to play it though!  So far seems like there are a ton of little changes, and a few half done big changes.... there is xp now basically... but it does nothing.  Random generated npc towns, but no npcs, though I almost like that better due to the ghost town vibe lol.

You charge your bow now!  Will need to eat food or die, (food meter, when empty starts hurting you, when full gives you fast healing).  uhh more types of meat (chicken and beef)


----------



## MasterC

I built a nice,big,fancy fountain.I really like how I made it.



Spoiler: Photos of the fountain



































The texture pack I used was an Ocarina of Time texture pack.


----------



## Gnome

that texture pack, it hurts my eyes. realism doesn't fit well with minecraft's blocky form.


----------



## Zachary

Gnome said:


> that texture pack, it hurts my eyes. realism doesn't fit well with minecraft's blocky form.



I agree 100% about this. Also, I think I can wait for this new update. Not as excited as I was.


----------



## MasterC

Gnome said:


> that texture pack, it hurts my eyes. realism doesn't fit well with minecraft's blocky form.


But I like it.


----------



## Justin

Yeah, realistic high-res texture packs hurt my eyes too. 16x16 all the way.


----------



## «Jack»

Painterly represent!

Also, I've been playing with the YogBox lately, and it's actually a pretty great experience.


----------



## Elliot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6-DRUjr2vE&feature=channel_video_title
Something i did to waste time.
Sorry for 360p, I dunno why there's no 720p, hopefully the final video will be in 720 or 1080p.


----------



## Entei Slider

Minecraft 1.8 leaked by Jeb, looks amazing, can't wait to find an enderman


----------



## MasterC

Entei Slider said:


> Minecraft 1.8 leaked by Jeb, looks amazing, can't wait to find an enderman


Should I,Should I not,Should I,Should I not....


----------



## Temari

My brother plays this and he's trying to get me to play it eAe.......he told me that i can create giant Kirbys and stuff......he was telling me today about how he made a motion sensor......

He makes a bunch of werid tutorials on how to make stuff. He was showing me once how to make circuits with fire or something oAo......I really don't know what that stuff is since I don't play it, but you guys might.....

If you want to see his fire circuit stuff or whatever, I think this is his youtube....http://www.youtube.com/user/xRush101


----------



## Psychonaut

MintSwift said:


> My brother plays this and he's trying to get me to play it eAe.......he told me that i can create giant Kirbys and stuff......he was telling me today about how he made a motion sensor......
> 
> He makes a bunch of werid tutorials on how to make stuff. He was showing me once how to make circuits with fire or something oAo......I really don't know what that stuff is since I don't play it, but you guys might.....
> 
> If you want to see his fire circuit stuff or whatever, I think this is his youtube....http://www.youtube.com/user/xRush101


cool stuff


----------



## Brad

I played it. It was pretty awesome. Still can't find and villages. :[


----------



## AndyB

MasterC said:


> Should I,Should I not,Should I,Should I not....


It'll be coming out Monday, if you really can't wait go for it..


----------



## MasterC

AndyB said:


> It'll be coming out Monday, if you really can't wait go for it..


I guess I rather wait,I heard that furnaces crash the game in the leaked version.Besides it might be less buggy.


----------



## Brad

MasterC said:


> I guess I rather wait,I heard that furnaces crash the game in the leaked version.Besides it might be less buggy.


I haven't had any problems with the furnace.


----------



## MasterC

Brad said:


> I haven't had any problems with the furnace.


Well I guess that's my mistake.


----------



## AndyB

MasterC said:


> Well I guess that's my mistake.


Not your mistake, just something you've heard. I heard it too, yet had no problems with them.


----------



## Colour Bandit

No 1.8 update yet... Oh well I've got other stuff I should be doing.


----------



## Jrrj15

Its not ready for full release yet but Jeb did update the Prerelease with a bunch of bug fixes and tweeks


----------



## Ciaran

1.8 

Im going to wait until too many items gets patched before I start a new world.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I've updated to 1.8 now, going round killing chickens actually has a point now!


----------



## Elliot

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I've updated to 1.8 now, going round killing chickens actually has a point now!


It had a point, eggs for cakes(that is, if the chicken drops a egg while alive), feathers for arrows, etc.


----------



## MasterC

For this who didn't know yet,here is the possible features for 1.9

Nether Update / Second Part of the Adventure Update". (around 7:40 in)
Finished Biome code and New Biomes.
Snowy Biomes
NPCs in Villages.
Use for experience (skills) will be added.
Animal breeding.
Increased number of Strongholds per map (from three to unlimited).
Boss Mobs in Strongholds.
New/Improved armor system 
Increased armor durability 
Tool Uses for Ender Pearls


----------



## Sporge27

I'm playing 1.9 prerelease 4, go find it on the minecraft forums and try it, sooo much is changing lol


----------



## MasterC

A good idea to do since there is no portal back to the normal world from the End besides die-ing is to visit it when you pretty much accomplished everything in the Minecraft.Get it? "The End"?


----------



## Brad

I'm probably not going to get this Pre-Release, but I started getting back into Minecraft lately. Although, seeing videos of 1.9 and such have made me start wishing for the times when Minecraft was just a simple survival game. Like, the one I begged to buy for Christmas. With all these changes it's starting not to feel like Minecraft anymore, and more like an RPG or Terraria. Just saying.


----------



## Elliot

Brad said:


> I'm probably not going to get this Pre-Release, but I started getting back into Minecraft lately. Although, seeing videos of 1.9 and such have made me start wishing for the times when Minecraft was just a simple survival game. Like, the one I begged to buy for Christmas. With all these changes it's starting not to feel like Minecraft anymore, and more like an RPG or Terraria. Just saying.


I perfectly agree with these statements.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Brad said:


> I'm probably not going to get this Pre-Release, but I started getting back into Minecraft lately. Although, seeing videos of 1.9 and such have made me start wishing for the times when Minecraft was just a simple survival game. Like, the one I begged to buy for Christmas. With all these changes it's starting not to feel like Minecraft anymore, and more like an RPG or Terraria. Just saying.


That's why I play on Peaceful. Don't have to worry about silly things. Though it does take away some of the fun.

I got this recently by the way, I enjoy mining. :>


----------



## Sporge27

Guess it still fits how I played it, I always assumed I was the last wizard alive in a world devastated by ancient evils, turning people into zombies skeletons and creepers, the turn it has taken has fit this view perfectly, the endermen, and in fact the end area being only accessible via ancient ruins fit perfect lol


----------



## MasterC

Has anyone seen the MAD parody,Criminal Minecraft?


----------



## Mino

I always find myself coming back to this game.  It will probably never get old.  While doing some mid-term procrastination this afternoon, I made this tower structure:



Spoiler: View from below.











Spoiler: Overview.











Spoiler: Main floor.  The paintings that were on the red portion of the wall are mysteriously gone.











Spoiler: Super secret escape bookshelf.











Spoiler: Looking down the tower's main stairway.











Spoiler: The top.











Spoiler: Where the escape route leads to.


----------



## Brad

Guys, we need to make a good TBT server. I'm tired of trying to find a server and have it end up being a huge lag-fest. I'm also kind of tired of spawing inside of a huge city, when all I want is a cool little village that I can play Minecraft with friends in. Can anybody here run Minecraft servers well on their comp? If so.... please god.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

http://twitter.com/#!/C418/status/135768563142238210

Some pretty good music.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I was playing on my friends server a few minutes ago, they all went offline, they left the server on as I was finishing my house but as I was passing the farm to get to the mine a creeper jumped of our crafting table house and blew up on me and wrecked the farm. I can't rebuild the farm as they had built it all funny and half the materials were gone, now I'm worried they'll think I broke it...


----------



## Sporge27

I've been meaning to try but was gonna wait for the main release/ some extra programs to update to it.

...though over winter break it would likely be down...I could try leaving it open all break, but moment something causes the comp to shut down like say a windows update it would be down.


----------



## easpa

I've actually just started to play this, again. I've started a new world, and am currently making a nice little house out of a cave.


----------



## Brad

I found a really cool Desert Survival server.


----------



## MasterC

This is very odd: I opened a door in Minecraft and it had the new noise from Candidate 2 and I was playing on 1.8.1 and I don't remember myself messing around with the sounds of the game. I also don't remember an update and I didn't play Candidate 2 yet.Has their been a patch or update I haven't noticed that included the new sounds?


----------



## Colour Bandit

MasterC said:


> This is very odd: I opened a door in Minecraft and it had the new noise from Candidate 2 and I was playing on 1.8.1 and I don't remember myself messing around with the sounds of the game. I also don't remember an update and I didn't play Candidate 2 yet.Has their been a patch or update I haven't noticed that included the new sounds?


I noticed that too yesterday, if you spam opening and closing a door it sounds like a slime!


----------



## Brad

I noticed the sound of doors was different yesterday as well.


----------



## Elliot

I was playing minecraft yesterday..
Opened and closed the door
'em sounds are sexay!


----------



## Sporge27

hmmm I miss the ug noise the player made.... endermen now scare the **** out of me, cause I hear them.  I don't just hear them, I HEAR them.

don't think I've heard all the new sounds but not too bad so far.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYrv3Dl3c84
That stare noise... Not even once.


----------



## MasterM64

How many of you are watching Minecon today?


----------



## MasterC

I deleted all my worlds in Minecraft and made a new world to play in and get all the new stuff since the Full version of Minecraft was released.


----------



## Brad

An awesome seed is Minecraft1.0, it spawns you in an NPC village right next to a swamp and HUGE mine.


----------



## Sporge27

I cannot wait for the mods out there to catch up


----------



## Brad

I know, I can't play on any servers. =[


----------



## MasterC

The texture packs I use are probably already set for 1.0.0 due to all these pre-releases.


----------



## Sporge27

Ug I hate some of the low scores over on metacritic from users, half sound like they didn't even play it just hate the graphics.  It is like the whole debate over impressionism way back when in the art community.  But in this case to me anyway it is aesthetically pleasing, and the blockyness of everything just enhances the core mechanic of oh building with blocks. 

Anyway thought I'd sugest going over there and showing support for the game


----------

